# Ibanez 2018 models announced(teased) :O



## lewis

SS frets?
luminlay?
new shape headstock?
that neck heel?

hnnnnng <3


----------



## marcwormjim

If they want to surprise me with those specs, they can set the MAP below 3k. 

Also, not enough poplar burl or cort bass pickups IMO.


----------



## Sumsar

It is the Martin Miller signature in the first post:


----------



## Sogradde

I seem to be the only person alive who doesn't like that style. I find them ugly as hell.


----------



## iamaom

I wonder if the current vintage trend is a way to distract people from the lack of rosewood because of CITES.


----------



## lewis

Sogradde said:


> I seem to be the only person alive who doesn't like that style. I find them ugly as hell.


seems to me that they are trying to get in on that Suhr pie?

alot of the comments are saying they look like generic 80s no name shredders so you are not alone thats for suhr...


----------



## lewis

iamaom said:


> I wonder if the current vintage trend is a way to distract people from the lack of rosewood because of CITES.


CITES is the best thing to ever happen to the guitar industry from a purely aesthetic perspective.

There must have been millions of different guitar lines made where Ive thought "that would look amazing if it DIDNT HAVE A ROSEWOOD fretboard"


----------



## lewis

marcwormjim said:


> If they want to surprise me with those specs, they can set the MAP below 3k.
> 
> Also, not enough poplar burl or *cort bass pickups IMO*.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Power2theMetal

lewis said:


> seems to me that they are trying to get in on that Suhr pie?
> 
> alot of the comments are saying they look like generic 80s no name shredders so you are not alone thats for suhr...



Almost spit my coffee out at that knee slapper.

I'm also not fond of that style, too. Plus, I'm not really jiving with that headstock shape either.


----------



## lewis

Power2theMetal said:


> Almost spit my coffee out at that knee slapper.
> 
> I'm also not fond of that style, too. Plus, I'm not really jiving with that headstock shape either.





yeah I thought at first I liked the shape, but having pulled it up... hmmm Im not convinced entirely by it.

EDIT: Looks like some generic yamaha starter strat headstock or something.
Nothing deal breaking though if it plays like sex.


----------



## Sogradde

lewis said:


> seems to me that they are trying to get in on that Suhr pie?
> 
> alot of the comments are saying they look like generic 80s no name shredders so you are not alone thats for suhr...


I see what you did there...

Can't say I'm too much of a fan when it comes to sparkly finishes, roasted maple necks and rounded shapes. Wish Ibanez would do (more) RGA and RGD prestiges instead.


----------



## Power2theMetal

It's almost as if it wants to work, but then all of a sudden it just falls flat on it's face.


----------



## lewis

Sogradde said:


> I see what you did there...
> 
> Can't say I'm too much of a fan when it comes to sparkly finishes, roasted maple necks and rounded shapes. Wish Ibanez would do (more) RGA and RGD prestiges instead.


I also wish Ibanez would stop being so stubborn with their "Our logo MUST BE ON A HEADSTOCK" and tackle headless and fanned fret shapes abit more readily.

Imagine an neck through RGA headless multiscale?!?........


----------



## Lemonbaby

lewis said:


> I also wish Ibanez would stop being so stubborn with their "Our logo MUST BE ON A HEADSTOCK" and tackle headless and fanned fret shapes abit more readily.
> 
> Imagine an neck through RGA headless multiscale?!?........


I assume Ibanez will never address the headless market - it's just too small...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lemonbaby said:


> I assume Ibanez will never address the headless market - it's just too small...



never forget the japanese used to be very adventurous


----------



## lewis

shame because I would want this right damn now
(My photoshop - )


----------



## diagrammatiks

lewis said:


> shame because I would want this right damn now
> (My photoshop - )



no that looks terrible. bad lewis.


----------



## lewis

really?.
I would love some RGA headless haha


----------



## diagrammatiks

I just don't understand headless guitars that keep the tail end of a regular guitar. doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Lemonbaby

I have to admit that I don't think too much of headless guitars with traditional body shapes. That stuff just needs something more progressive like the Strandberg or Rick Toone models...


----------



## lewis

Lemonbaby said:


> I have to admit that I don't think too much of headless guitars with traditional body shapes. That stuff just needs something more progressive like the Strandberg or Rick Toone models...


i wouldnt either normally but that rga shape is yum

my favourite headless shape is the steinberger gm4t...
what a guitar -


----------



## Wolfos

lewis said:


> SS frets?
> luminlay?
> new shape headstock?
> that neck heel?
> 
> hnnnnng <3


I believe the first models you posted were the prototypes polyphia were working on.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

diagrammatiks said:


> I just don't understand headless guitars that keep the tail end of a regular guitar. doesn't make any sense.



The classical position.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The classical position.


strandberg shape? don't need all that behind the bridge.


----------



## chuggalug

with the direction ibanez has been going they will find a way to completely flop on these new guitars...either they will make them in indonesia and they will fall victim to the same laughable QC issues that half of the current premiums are and they will slap a $1400 tag on it. The alternative is they make it in japan and only 20% will fall victim to poor QC and they will slap a $2000+ tag on it.


----------



## couverdure

I like how this thread has derailed into a discussion about headless guitars. Just goes to show how much this site cares about the company as of late.


chuggalug said:


> with the direction ibanez has been going they will find a way to completely flop on these new guitars...either they will make them in indonesia and they will fall victim to the same laughable QC issues that half of the current premiums are and they will slap a $1400 tag on it. The alternative is they make it in japan and only 20% will fall victim to poor QC and they will slap a $2000+ tag on it.


Just because people here have received lemons doesn't mean the company's QC and reputation is going downhill. Most of these problems usually stem from them trying to stay out of their comfort zone (for the longest time they have only used rosewood and maple for their fretboards and people begged them to make an ebony board for many years). Though I'll have to admit the Iron Labels are pretty much the same quality as their standard Indo line, but the Premiums are on a different level since they are made in a different factory and actually have nice specs for a lower price compared to Fujigen's Prestiges (the new 7-string Premium with the wenge neck/board hanging in the store I frequently visit looks absolutely flawless and I might consider getting it as my first 7).

It's also been confirmed many months back that a Prestige version of the AZ (which I think is the model name) will be made. I also apologize for feeling so pissed off about the community not being catered to what the company is making.


----------



## Dcm81

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The classical position.



IMO the regular guitar shape hinders the classical position. The Strandberg shape with the cut-outs at the tail end, on the other hand, are PERFECT for that position.


----------



## xzacx

Dcm81 said:


> IMO the regular guitar shape hinders the classical position. The Strandberg shape with the cut-outs at the tail end, on the other hand, are PERFECT for that position.



I think the Strandberg _shape_ works perfectly - the output jack, on the other hand...

I'd also argue that not even an actual classical guitar is as comfortable as a V in classical position.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> I like how this thread has derailed into a discussion about headless guitars. Just goes to show how much this site cares about the company as of late.
> 
> Just because people here have received lemons doesn't mean the company's QC and reputation is going downhill. Most of these problems usually stem from them trying to stay out of their comfort zone (for the longest time they have only used rosewood and maple for their fretboards and people begged them to make an ebony board for many years). Though I'll have to admit the Iron Labels are pretty much the same quality as their standard Indo line, but the Premiums are on a different level since they are made in a different factory and actually have nice specs for a lower price compared to Fujigen's Prestiges (the new 7-string Premium with the wenge neck/board hanging in the store I frequently visit looks absolutely flawless and I might consider getting it as my first 7).
> 
> It's also been confirmed many months back that a Prestige version of the AZ (which I think is the model name) will be made. I also apologize for feeling so pissed off about the community not being catered to what the company is making.




Those first two headless poster are ibanez guitars soooo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> never forget the japanese used to be very adventurous


ooh me likey


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> ooh me likey



http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/AX75

single ball strings too. 

ibanez built the ax75s in 1986...think about how awesome our world would be if those were the models that took off instead of the rg/s


----------



## chuggalug

couverdure said:


> I like how this thread has derailed into a discussion about headless guitars. Just goes to show how much this site cares about the company as of late.
> 
> Just because people here have received lemons doesn't mean the company's QC and reputation is going downhill. Most of these problems usually stem from them trying to stay out of their comfort zone (for the longest time they have only used rosewood and maple for their fretboards and people begged them to make an ebony board for many years). Though I'll have to admit the Iron Labels are pretty much the same quality as their standard Indo line, but the Premiums are on a different level since they are made in a different factory and actually have nice specs for a lower price compared to Fujigen's Prestiges (the new 7-string Premium with the wenge neck/board hanging in the store I frequently visit looks absolutely flawless and I might consider getting it as my first 7).
> 
> It's also been confirmed many months back that a Prestige version of the AZ (which I think is the model name) will be made. I also apologize for feeling so pissed off about the community not being catered to what the company is making.



I'm one of those "people" that dealt with this issue on the exact same guitar (RG1070PBZ) that you are referring to with the wenge neck...had to send 2 of them back after 1 had a poorly routed neck pocket that was causing misalignment and the second one had some nasty fretwork done on it. I'm not saying every ibanez premium is a pile of junk, but they're reputation has certainly suffered from it. I don't hate ibanez because of my misfortune these things happen when you mass produce instruments. I however wont be buying a premium ever again, just my .02


----------



## Wolfhorsky

i played the black one someday and it was very comfy.


----------



## Sumsar

Gord used one of those in a couple of his videos


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Yeah. That shape has even cooler horns than RG imho. Ibanez has their own design ready. The next move is just to make it headless. Only hardware is their concern imho.


----------



## manu80

talking about hype...after being ripped by mayones, they're copying mayones ... and now they take the Suhr Wagon...ok...


----------



## BusinessMan

lewis said:


>


----------



## Leviathus

What was wrong with the regular headstock shape? That lumpy mess is a travesty!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have to admit... the headstock grew on me.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Really excited about these. If they price them in the $1,800-$2,200 range, they'll be a home run.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

These are hideous.


----------



## Leviathus

wake me up when the new Vai models are here....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have to admit... the headstock grew on me.


you should get that checked out.


----------



## kylendm

Hate the headstock shape. That guitar just screams...meh.


----------



## BusinessMan

Leviathus said:


> What was wrong with the regular headstock shape? That lumpy mess is a travesty!



Hey it's 2016, THE current year. that headstock is thick, how dare you?!!


----------



## skewkus13

Definitely got that suhr feel to it eh. i like it. especially the headstock. hope its priced well. 
I dont see how this would cost anymore to produce than a RG. Hopefully pricing is similar.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Not my bag at all, although also not a big Suhr fan either.


----------



## lewis

Dineley said:


> Not my bag at all, although also not a big Suhr fan either.


in terms of style I much prefer the new Misha custom shop jackson strat.


----------



## khm

Underwhelming meh


----------



## Metropolis

All we need is Prestige RGA with hardtail bridge


----------



## Shoeless_jose

lewis said:


> in terms of style I much prefer the new Misha custom shop jackson strat.



yeah that was pretty dope, I had been thinking of something similar, tracking down an old Tom Delong strat on Reverb and then putting a 28" conversion neck on it and swapping the invader for a C-Pig.


----------



## lewis

Dineley said:


> yeah that was pretty dope, I had been thinking of something similar, tracking down an old Tom Delong strat on Reverb and then putting a 28" conversion neck on it and swapping the invader for a C-Pig.


omg can you imagine it?!?!

please do and document the process from start to finish, then I will read that thread, get inspired and basically do the same thing myself haha

28'baritone strat!!.
I might keep the single coils in mine if I do this....Imagine the snarl?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

haha yeah, I want the Delonge cause its single hum and volume knob, and hardtail, and comes in sea foam green or daphne blue. 

But yeah singles would be cool too.


----------



## Masoo2

What I just don't understand is why more brands haven't taken the Suhr/Tom Anderson style and made similar models but MII/MIJ/MIK. At least Ibanez is trying, even if the headstock could use some work.

Schecter Japan has some, ESP Edwards I think has like one or two (E-SN-125?), Suhr had the failed Rasmus line, but is anything else out there?


----------



## AxeHappy

I like the neck heel...

That's about it.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, these don’t do anything for me. But is it too early to start talking about the Tosin sig vaporware? My grand children are hoping it comes out before they are too old to play.


----------



## hatena6

It seems some new model name be listed.
http://attrade.ru/catalog/1082/153801/153802/vendor1/sort3/
I don't know if it is true.


----------



## Zado

Looks like something I d love to see made by other brands.


----------



## couverdure

I really still can't comprehend why people are so let down by this even if this was already announced months ago and is not even out yet. Seeing all these negative posts getting lots of likes is making me feel depressed. I get it, you want them to bring back Prestige RGAs and they already did, too bad they have a trem (at least it's a Lo-Pro), only six strings, and are only available in Japan, and most of you can't even afford it (which I find laughable because they already own a bunch of expensive guitars and are very OCD about the quality control, which they're mostly skeptical about Ibanez's), and even if they're widely available there's still gonna be a way for them to bitch about it.

Personally, I love the aesthetics of the AZ and the slightly offset headstock, it gives it a more unique trait compared to the ones found on almost every solid-bodied model. I bet if it was reversed, they'll go nuts about it.

Speaking of Ibanez headstocks, how come I never hear anyone talk about the Roadcore series, let alone complain about not having the traditional sharp headstock?





Back to the AZ, the only thing I really don't like about it is the bulging backplate, hopefully this could be fixed when it's out. I have really good expectations for the series when it comes out and no doubts that there will be a good amount of NGD threads that will be posted here.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> I really still can't comprehend why people are so let down by this even if this was already announced months ago and is not even out yet. Seeing all these negative posts getting lots of likes is making me feel depressed. I get it, you want them to bring back Prestige RGAs and they already did, too bad they have a trem (at least it's a Lo-Pro), only six strings, and are only available in Japan, and most of you can't even afford it (which I find laughable because they already own a bunch of expensive guitars and are very OCD about the quality control, which they're mostly skeptical about Ibanez's), and even if they're widely available there's still gonna be a way for them to bitch about it.
> 
> Personally, I love the aesthetics of the AZ and the slightly offset headstock, it gives it a more unique trait compared to the ones found on almost every solid-bodied model. I bet if it was reversed, they'll go nuts about it.
> 
> Speaking of Ibanez headstocks, how come I never hear anyone talk about the Roadcore series, let alone complain about not having the traditional sharp headstock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the AZ, the only thing I really don't like about it is the bulging backplate, hopefully this could be fixed when it's out. I have really good expectations for the series when it comes out and no doubts that there will be a good amount of NGD threads that will be posted here.



I think Ibanez has done really good in their non prestige lines this year. A lot of stuff I'd happily buy. At this point I'm more constrained by space then by budget tho. By all accounts they've been selling really well too. 

The rgaix, the six, the rgat, gc's exclusive rgar. I'd happily own all of those.


----------



## Zalbu

Man, I'd sell my car and buy 10 of these if they came in HSH. Ibanez finally makes a superstrat with a more Strat like trem and not a floating trem and it only comes in HH. I'd even be happy with a hardtail in HSH but Ibanez for some reason pretty much only makes their HSH guitars with the floating trems on them and hardtails for HH, what's the reasoning behind that?

I'd still love to give one a try though, I have an RG1570Z with HSH and an Edge Zero but my tastes are starting to gravitate more towards the Suhr/Tom Anderson styles and not just flat black guitars and I really want a guitar with a more retro trem and not a floating bridge. The problem is that I want HSH as well and Ibanez is basically the only company that makes HSH superstrats at reasonable price points, that I know of.

I don't get all the complaining either, is it supposed to be a bad thing that Ibanez offers more variations of their superstrats?


----------



## lewis

Zalbu said:


> Man, I'd sell my car and buy 10 of these if they came in HSH. Ibanez finally makes a superstrat with a more Strat like trem and not a floating trem and it only comes in HH. I'd even be happy with a hardtail in HSH but Ibanez for some reason pretty much only makes their HSH guitars with the floating trems on them and hardtails for HH, what's the reasoning behind that?
> 
> I'd still love to give one a try though, I have an RG1570Z with HSH and an Edge Zero but my tastes are starting to gravitate more towards the Suhr/Tom Anderson styles and not just flat black guitars and I really want a guitar with a more retro trem and not a floating bridge. The problem is that I want HSH as well and Ibanez is basically the only company that makes HSH superstrats at reasonable price points, that I know of.
> 
> I don't get all the complaining either, is it supposed to be a bad thing that Ibanez offers more variations of their superstrats?


does'nt the blue one have a pickguard?. i.e could do any config you want with a new pickguard?
I agree though

my preference would be H/S/S


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Zalbu said:


> ....hardtails for HH, what's the reasoning behind that?



HH layout has more pros than cons: less weight, less cost, no f....ing middle pickup getting in the way. I pick and dig. I have two guitars with the middle single coil pickups and i constantly hit the pickups with my pick. I think there are more ppl like me complaining about the middle pickup. Ibanez makes really great and smart 5-way superswitches. You have HH, but 5 sounds: brigde, inner coils, both pickups, neck parallel, neck series. That gives a great variety of tones. The inner coils give that straty, glassy sound of 2nd/4th position.


----------



## Zalbu

Wolfhorsky said:


> HH layout has more pros than cons: less weight, less cost, no f....ing middle pickup getting in the way. I pick and dig. I have two guitars with the middle single coil pickups and i constantly hit the pickups with my pick. I think there are more ppl like me complaining about the middle pickup. Ibanez makes really great and smart 5-way superswitches. You have HH, but 5 sounds: brigde, inner coils, both pickups, neck parallel, neck series. That gives a great variety of tones. The inner coils give that straty, glassy sound of 2nd/4th position.


If the middle pickup gets in the way of your playing then there's either something wrong with your technique or your setup, how often do you see Strat players complain about the middle pickup being in the way? And I doubt "less weight" is a factor either Ibanez or the people buying the guitars are considering, how much does a pickup weigh?

Ibanez way of doing the 5 way switch on HH is better than the 3 way switch but it's still not the same thing as actually having a middle pickup.


----------



## mpexus

Zalbu said:


> If the middle pickup gets in the way of your playing then there's either something wrong with your technique or your setup.



I love the sound of the Mid and Neck Single Coils together but I always lower the Mid pickup because its on the way of my picking.

John Petrucci said none of his guitars have a mid pickups because it gets in the way of his playing, so yes they bother people... just because it doesnt bother some doesnt mean its nice for all


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Zalbu said:


> If the middle pickup gets in the way of your playing then there's either something wrong with your technique or your setup, how often do you see Strat players complain about the middle pickup being in the way? And I doubt "less weight" is a factor either Ibanez or the people buying the guitars are considering, how much does a pickup weigh?
> 
> Ibanez way of doing the 5 way switch on HH is better than the 3 way switch but it's still not the same thing as actually having a middle pickup.


I was going to write about Petrucci, but i’m late to the party. So You can tell John that His picking techique is wrong  I will humbly learn to pick the proper way


----------



## marcwormjim

Greg Howe has it even worse: the neck has to be a single-sized humbucker because he can’t avoid hitting a normal one with his pick.


----------



## Zalbu

Well Petrucci has his own unique style of picking with the way he anchors his hand over the bridge, so for him it makes sense. And he has to make up for it by using Piezo and all that kind of fancy schmancy stuff. I'm just saying that if HSH is good enough for Guthrie Govan then it's good enough for me


----------



## marcwormjim

Let’s see if your teeth live up to that adage.


----------



## A-Branger

Zalbu said:


> he anchors his hand over the bridge


bridge pickup 

I know you you were refering to the pickup and not the actualy bridge, but jsut in case. Also jsut to point out I have tried that tecnique to anchor my picky to the bridge humbucker and cant play for crap doing that. But well if it works for him....Also thats the reason why he doesnt have pickup rings as it gets in the way of his pinky anchoring thing. In which I say I have tried on two of my guitars and really the ring is that small that I dont feel a difference....... Everyone its different. I tried an HSH Jem and my big GAS for those was completely gone after I discover how much it anoyed me the middle pickup


----------



## Wolfhorsky

So if i understand correctly, many of us, who hit the middle pickup, are wrong. We need to learn how to use plectrum the proper way just to enjoy the middle pickup. Sheeesh. 
I play the guitar for 25 years, so it is extremely difficult for me to change the technique, that i currently have/use. Maybe if it works for me, then is it OK?  Maybe we can presume that i can play, but my technique is not compatible with HSH pickup layout. Can we? Maybe some people differ and that variety is a good thing. Maybe @Zalbu should try accept the fact that there are some stupid people trying to play the guitar and those imbecyles just happen to do not like the middle pickup. EOT.


----------



## purpledc

lewis said:


> shame because I would want this right damn now
> (My photoshop - )




You want seven strings with only the ability to tune six of them? Jk


----------



## Zalbu

Wolfhorsky said:


> So if i understand correctly, many of us, who hit the middle pickup, are wrong. We need to learn how to use plectrum the proper way just to enjoy the middle pickup. Sheeesh.
> I play the guitar for 25 years, so it is extremely difficult for me to change the technique, that i currently have/use. Maybe if it works for me, then is it OK?  Maybe we can presume that i can play, but my technique is not compatible with HSH pickup layout. Can we? Maybe some people differ and that variety is a good thing. Maybe @Zalbu should try accept the fact that there are some stupid people trying to play the guitar and those imbecyles just happen to do not like the middle pickup. EOT.


No need to get your panties in a bunch, playing with "wrong" technique obviously didn't stop the likes of Jimi Hendrix and how he anchored the thumb over the neck. And I didn't say that every guitar should be HSH, I asked why Ibanez only offers HSH on their trem guitars and HH on their hardtails and you started blabbering about how superior HH is to HSH when that wasn't even the point of my question. Should Ibanez not offer trem guitars either if more people prefer hardtails? Should they only make guitars based on your preferences?


----------



## purpledc

Zalbu said:


> If the middle pickup gets in the way of your playing then there's either something wrong with your technique or your setup, how often do you see Strat players complain about the middle pickup being in the way? And I doubt "less weight" is a factor either Ibanez or the people buying the guitars are considering, how much does a pickup weigh?


Strat players might have three pickups but they are half as wide as humbuckers. And many people are playing 24 fret guitars which reduce the gap between two humbuckers and a single coil even further. Thats not exactly an apples to apples comparison. Combine that with a relatively flat neck angle on an ibanez that middle pickup is pretty easy to smack into wih action that isnt an inch off the frets.


----------



## purpledc

Zalbu said:


> No need to get your panties in a bunch, playing with "wrong" technique obviously didn't stop the likes of Jimi Hendrix and how he anchored the thumb over the neck. And I didn't say that every guitar should be HSH, I asked why Ibanez only offers HSH on their trem guitars and HH on their hardtails and you started blabbering about how superior HH is to HSH when that wasn't even the point of my question. Should Ibanez not offer trem guitars either if more people prefer hardtails? Should they only make guitars based on your preferences?




The new prestige that has been delayed has an edge trem and only 2 humbuckers.


----------



## lewis

purpledc said:


> You want seven strings with only the ability to tune six of them? Jk


Djent only uses 1 string....hahah

Yeah not my finest photoshop


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Zalbu said:


> No need to get your panties in a bunch, playing with "wrong" technique obviously didn't stop the likes of Jimi Hendrix and how he anchored the thumb over the neck. And I didn't say that every guitar should be HSH, I asked why Ibanez only offers HSH on their trem guitars and HH on their hardtails and you started blabbering about how superior HH is to HSH when that wasn't even the point of my question. Should Ibanez not offer trem guitars either if more people prefer hardtails? Should they only make guitars based on your preferences?


I didn’t write to anybody suggesting that something is wrong with their technique. You did it here:


Zalbu said:


> If the middle pickup gets in the way of your playing then there's either something wrong with your technique or your setup, how often do you see Strat players complain about the middle pickup being in the way?


You got the replies. 
Ibanez is making more and more guitars with HH layout for reasons mentioned by me and others. I think that the cost of an extra pickup and an extra labor is the main reason. Try to read that discussion one more time.


----------



## jephjacques

Someone should buy me one of those new Ibbys and a Suhr modern so I can do extremely scientific comparison tests


----------



## purpledc

lewis said:


> Djent only uses 1 string....hahah
> 
> Yeah not my finest photoshop



Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## possumkiller

So this is the only 2018 new model? Where are the rest?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> So this is the only 2018 new model? Where are the rest?



Ibanez doesn't reveal the entire lineup until a week or two before NAMM. They aren't generous like other companies in that regard.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez doesn't reveal the entire lineup until a week or two before NAMM. They aren't generous like other companies in that regard.



I know. The click bait thread title lead me to believe there were leaks.


----------



## lewis

possumkiller said:


> I know. The click bait thread title lead me to believe there were leaks.


I honestly thought, at the time I made this thread, they were all leaking through.

I was as sad as you when it turned out it was only this so far haha


----------



## A-Branger

just cameback from playing some Squiers at a shop. The position my hand rest naturaly on the bridge... (just at the edge of it ready to do some palm muting)... it makes my pick to be right on top of the pickup. So either my hand its a "perfect size" to a middle pickup to be on the way, or I have no idea how to palm mute then


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez doesn't reveal the entire lineup until a week or two before NAMM. They aren't generous like other companies in that regard.



Actually Ibanez doesnt reveal their line up right till the day NAMM starts. The reason why we see the line up few weeks before its because someone leaks the catalog online, or some shops post their product videos too early


----------



## crg123

The headstock kind of reminds me of a more rounded version of the First Act starter guitar.


----------



## xzacx

I think that headstock is very bad, but isn't that far from being something perfectly acceptable. Excuse the bad photoshop, but just changing it up a little is a big improvement IMO. Granted, at this point, it's awful close to the normal headstock, but the little bit softer edges still differentiate it enough to be different without being terrible.


----------



## possumkiller

The only thing that bothers me about the headstock is the way too dark "vintage" tint.


----------



## dshea19

possumkiller said:


> The only thing that bothers me about the headstock is the way too dark "vintage" tint.


That isn't a finish. That is "roasted" maple. It is a process of kiln drying at super high heat without the presence of oxygen. It makes the wood very resistant to moisture and keeps the neck more stable.


----------



## jephjacques

The new headstock looks fine


----------



## TGN

xzacx said:


> I think that headstock is very bad, but isn't that far from being something perfectly acceptable. Excuse the bad photoshop, but just changing it up a little is a big improvement IMO. Granted, at this point, it's awful close to the normal headstock, but the little bit softer edges still differentiate it enough to be different without being terrible.



I actually don’t dislike the original, but this looks even better


----------



## eightsixboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez doesn't reveal the entire lineup until a week or two before NAMM. They aren't generous like other companies in that regard.



Last year someone dealers released the catalogue early, hopefully this same happens this year.

I don't think we will see anything refreshingly new or special this Namm besides the new prototype, I'm tipping same same. Maybe next mid next year we might see alternative fretboard materials and/or maple boards as they phase out rosewood, but who knows. Besides the Wired/Killerburst runs everything has been pretty bland this year imo.


----------



## gunch

I don't hate the AZ or the head shape but I'm more interested in ARZs, RGAs and Sabers for 2018


----------



## IbbyAddict

I reckon these are the some of the sexiest guitars ive ever seen, especially the polyphia guys one


----------



## gfactor

I never really gelled with the ibby look but digging these new ones a lot! I must be the only one on here who prefers the new headstock.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Jesus christ. I said on Jemsite and I'll say it here: I LIKE this model. I used to own a Roadcore (RC1720M SGM). I won't buy it without an Edge or Lo pro, but I REALLY like it. The neck joint makes that garbage Kiesel Aries neck joint look like an abomination. I wish they would make a standard scale RGD6 with an Edge and THIS neck joint. I would sell my Kiesel V220 AND my E-II SV for it.


----------



## hatena6

There are some new MIJ RGs

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/srDispProductUpdateSearch/101/1/11010000000/20171101/


----------



## ItWillDo

hatena6 said:


> There are some new MIJ RGs
> 
> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/srDispProductUpdateSearch/101/1/11010000000/20171101/


"Ibanez 
RG550-DY [Made In Japan 2018 Model] "
What a beautiful day.


----------



## Zado

I like the new headstock way better than the old one. Problen is: those body shapes don t look like your regular Ibanez, they're more on the Suhranderschecter side


----------



## diagrammatiks

hatena6 said:


> There are some new MIJ RGs
> 
> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/srDispProductUpdateSearch/101/1/11010000000/20171101/



WOWWWWW.

now these made me jazz my pants...
That price can't be right unless they are japan only though.

860 dollars...really?

and a new road flare. yes please.

that sound you hear is the bottom dropping out of the 1989 g550 resale market.


----------



## khm

RG550-PN..oh yes!


----------



## Leviathus

Nice find on the 550s, if they come out here in the states for <900 i'd be super tempted.


----------



## 77zark77

Unvi.....unbilib.....unbieleb.......unvelibib.............Stunning ! Edge and V7S1V8 !


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> Nice find on the 550s, if they come out here in the states for <900 i'd be super tempted.



I've heard that the DY and RFR ARE going to the US, but I don't know how accurate that info is... I am so in on this, gonna order me an RFR


----------



## Art

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/542056
J-Custom 2018?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Art said:


> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/542056
> J-Custom 2018?



Yep, that's exactly what it says.


----------



## cwhitey2

The RG 521 is essentially a 652 with crap pup's in it and it doesn't say Prestige on the headstock.

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/546900


----------



## MatiasTolkki

That'S good it doesn't have the prestige logo on it. I prefer the old logos anyway.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Spotted in the wild....

RGAR42MF
$499


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Spotted in the wild....
> 
> RGAR42MF
> $499



HOLY SHIT
and that price too.....


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MASS DEFECT said:


> Spotted in the wild....
> 
> RGAR42MF
> $499


There is a real mojo with reversed ibby's headstock and a maple board.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MASS DEFECT said:


> Spotted in the wild....
> 
> RGAR42MF
> $499




That's the guitar center exclusive. It's probably my favorite guitar they've released recently. maple board. reverse headstock. Rga body.

My only thing is that it's a standard model. I'm worried about the long term quality of the trem...and a bit apprehensive about buying one sight unseen.

Then again it's only 500 bucks.


----------



## Nlelith

MASS DEFECT said:


> RGAR42MF


Judging by the trem, it's a low-end MIC model. If not... why on Earth does Ibanes still use Takeuchi TRS trems on these guitars?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Nlelith said:


> Judging by the trem, it's a low-end MIC model. If not... why on Earth does Ibanes still use Takeuchi TRS trems on these guitars?



Because they're cheap. Wish they'd just use the Edge III instead.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

It's made in indonesia. Yeah the trem sucks. But the guitar is ok overall.


----------



## gunch

MatiasTolkki said:


> Because they're cheap. Wish they'd just use the Edge III instead.



IIRC Ibanez is still getting patent trolled with all the later edge trems so they're using their OG stuff like the Edge and LoTRS. Which really isn't a bad thing because everyone always wants the Edge or Lopro Edge anyways.


----------



## Louis Cypher

no where near enough maple boards & reverse headstocks in the Ibanez, so this is hugely welcome regardless of the poss issues with the trem imo


----------



## JoeyBTL

I love the new models. I'm very curious to see what the prices will be and if their quality and features live up to those prices. Because, as everyone is saying, it's obvious their market for these is, putting it generally, people who are interested in Suhr Moderns. For someone like me who is looking for a guitar with modern playability and features that go with it, but don't want a guitar that screams "I play metal" then this is a good offering from Ibanez. I own 3 RGs btw. One of them being a premium and I am not happy with it overall, especially for what they go for these days. But if these new ones are Prestige level guitars, with quality parts, stainless steel frets etc and are ~$2500, then they will obviously be compared to what you get from Suhr.


----------



## possumkiller

Dude square heels too!


----------



## rahnvu

Even tho i prefer ebony fretboards that one was just... right. 

Can't find it online. I started thinking: is this the knly ibanez "currently available" with reverse headstock?


----------



## eightsixboy

diagrammatiks said:


> WOWWWWW.
> 
> now these made me jazz my pants...
> That price can't be right unless they are japan only though.
> 
> 860 dollars...really?
> 
> and a new road flare. yes please.
> 
> that sound you hear is the bottom dropping out of the 1989 g550 resale market.



They'll be more expensive elsewhere that's for sure, the price might even go up in Japan when they release.

Either way, a move in the right direction that's for sure. If they stay around that price you could just import one yourself anyway, regardless if they are released outside Japan or not, I know I will be


----------



## Sogradde

ItWillDo said:


> "Ibanez
> RG550-DY [Made In Japan 2018 Model] "
> What a beautiful day.



Yeeees.... YES! I need this! Praise the lord, I will finally get my hands on a bright yellow RG!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

rahnvu said:


> Even tho i prefer ebony fretboards that one was just... right.
> 
> Can't find it online. I started thinking: is this the knly ibanez "currently available" with reverse headstock?



They are only available in Guitar Center. 
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/RGA-series-RGAR42MFMT-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## lewis

the new RGA shapes are just so nice. Easily my favourite Ibanez shape. Looks classy and super expensive. So far the prices seem really decent


----------



## MatiasTolkki

eightsixboy said:


> They'll be more expensive elsewhere that's for sure, the price might even go up in Japan when they release.
> 
> Either way, a move in the right direction that's for sure. If they stay around that price you could just import one yourself anyway, regardless if they are released outside Japan or not, I know I will be



No the price wont go up in Japan, unless they stay production models past 2018. Ibanez has NEVER done a price increase over on models that JUST came out that year, only previous models or Signatures. If they do a price increase on these new 550s, they'll hit may 2019.


----------



## diagrammatiks

They’re listed the same as the rg625. Which means around 1200-1300 in the us


----------



## rahnvu

MASS DEFECT said:


> They are only available in Guitar Center.
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/RGA-series-RGAR42MFMT-Electric-Guitar.gc


Thanks! But alas. None available for me in Norway then.


----------



## lexxxlexxx

I called up the Ibanez rep here in my country to order an RG655 but they said Hoshino Gakki has already stopped production and already marks them as "Discontinued" in dealer order forms. The new RG550s might be the reason why. They're going to replace the RG655/655M models.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I went to a local store here in Nagoya today to play a red flame RG3750 (supposedly a test model before they released the blue flame top ones in Europe) and found out that the new 550s are mass production models, not some lame limited run like the Genesis collection. I will know next week when I may be able to get mine in.


----------



## WiseSplinter

diagrammatiks said:


> I just don't understand headless guitars that keep the tail end of a regular guitar. doesn't make any sense.



With a cutout around the tuners, playing in seated classical position can be a problem. You don't really want the weight of the guitar resting on the tuners against you leg. I have this problem with my headless 8 string, luckily I play standing up mostly. 
I like the way Skervesen does the SkerveTEN design, a kind of best-of-both-worlds.


----------



## Jake

That J custom RGA is a step in the right direction. By that I mean please Ibanez give me a Prestige or even a Premium RGA this year.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Jake said:


> That J custom RGA is a step in the right direction. By that I mean please Ibanez give me a Prestige or even a Premium RGA this year.



I'd prefer a standard scale, 6 string RGD, just to shove it to Kiesel over their stolen Aries design. I do like me RGAs though


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Oh man this is GORGEOUS

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/546812


----------



## R34CH

If these 550s (and apparently 570 too) are really coming to the US then the only question for me is which color am I gonna get? Shoot...gonna be tough...


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Dont forget the 521s with the gibraltar bridge 

i'm getting RFR, I have wanted one since the genesis collections and it's my dream ibanez now.


----------



## Mathemagician

Please let there be A) Neon Pink, and B) AANJ. 

I don’t even care that Ibby necks are too thin.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Mathemagician said:


> Please let there be A) Neon Pink, and B) AANJ.
> 
> I don’t even care that Ibby necks are too thin.



Nope and Nope. Only RFR, PN, WH, and DY for 550s. JB and BK for 521s. All square heel.


----------



## R34CH

MatiasTolkki said:


> i'm getting RFR, I have wanted one since the genesis collections and it's my dream ibanez now.



RFR certainly has grown on me...although DY is hard to beat. Actually, that's a nice purple too...

Eff.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

R34CH said:


> RFR certainly has grown on me...although DY is hard to beat. Actually, that's a nice purple too...
> 
> Eff.



I had a purple neon 560 some time ago. It's a cool purple/blue color shift but when it dulls it's pretty meh. At least RFR keeps a crazy color when the clear yellows over years.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MASS DEFECT said:


> They are only available in Guitar Center.
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez/RGA-series-RGAR42MFMT-Electric-Guitar.gc



What non POS trem would be a direct drop replacement for that??


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Double


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Triple


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Dineley said:


> What non POS trem would be a direct drop replacement for that??



Isn't that a newer version of the Lo TRS II? If so can't you drop an OE or something like that in there? I remember the Jem Jrs. having the same trem and OE was a direct drop replacement for modding...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MatiasTolkki said:


> Isn't that a newer version of the Lo TRS II? If so can't you drop an OE or something like that in there? I remember the Jem Jrs. having the same trem and OE was a direct drop replacement for modding...



Yeah I'm not nearly as schooled in the ways of ibanez as most members on this site, always been a gibson guy but looking to get something with a trem. Plus im in the states with a guitar center 4 miles away with one in stock.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Dineley said:


> Yeah I'm not nearly as schooled in the ways of ibanez as most members on this site, always been a gibson guy but looking to get something with a trem. Plus im in the states with a guitar center 4 miles away with one in stock.



I dont know what that particular bridge is, but IF it's a Lo-TRS II bridge, an OFR will drop right it, no modding required except maybe shims for the saddles because of the radius settings on the OFR vs an Ibanez neck. Other than that though, I'd say if you wanna put a little extra TLC into it and make it a gigging level guitar, go for it


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MatiasTolkki said:


> I dont know what that particular bridge is, but IF it's a Lo-TRS II bridge, an OFR will drop right it, no modding required except maybe shims for the saddles because of the radius settings on the OFR vs an Ibanez neck. Other than that though, I'd say if you wanna put a little extra TLC into it and make it a gigging level guitar, go for it



Yeah I was tempted but theres an MIJ jackson kelly on local classifieds with duncans already. Less work to get it up too snuff


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Dineley said:


> Yeah I was tempted but theres an MIJ jackson kelly on local classifieds with duncans already. Less work to get it up too snuff



Or just wait for the New RG550/570s to be announced for the US


----------



## Halffarmer

lewis said:


>



Can't help myself but the headstock doesn't even look that bad on a guitar.
Feels like they just cropped it a bit too much in this picture.

Found this on youtube:


----------



## A-Branger

not a fan of the shade of brown the necks/fretboards look like. Still miles better than the neon yellow "vintage" finished maple necks of Fenders.

I think roasted only works when its flamed mapple as the grain pops a lot


----------



## marcwormjim

Thankfully, necks aren’t roasted for looks.


----------



## TGN

I like the look of roasted maple. Of the ones shown so far I like the Martin Miller version the best. Admittedly it looks more “fusion” than “metal”.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

I think the roasted maple fretboard would look better if the headstock was painted to match the body color. That headstock in that video with the girl playing should be the same color as the guitar


----------



## A-Branger

marcwormjim said:


> Thankfully, necks aren’t roasted for looks.



I know they add better stability blah blah, but they do add a diferent color scheme to the guitar. Same reason why some people would choose another neck wood, for different sound/stabnility, but mostly because looks

we all like to see pretty things, so thats a reason why they do those things. Problem is that everyone likes different things, and for me Im not too much of a fan of this thing  

They are going for a more "traditional" "vintage" "fender" look if you wish. And like I mention, this option of roasting the enck is miles better than using an aged lacker on maple that makes the neck yellow. Plus no-one is using roasted mapple on a production level, so its a selling point for them



Unleash The Fury said:


> I think the roasted maple fretboard would look better if the headstock was painted to match the body color. That headstock in that video with the girl playing should be the same color as the guitar



I would usually agree with you in there, but because the whole neck is one material, I like it better for the headstock to be left like that. Like a one piece neck look.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Probably late to the game on this one but it looks like this may be new:

*RG652AHMFS*
*http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...2&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=498&color=CL01*
*




RG652AHMS





http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...2&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=497&color=CL01*


----------



## A-Branger

for moment I though they were RGA's. But still dang! thats an RG Prestige Id be happy to own. They also have a black swap ash with white pups and binding, looks sick, until you realize in the specs that the fretboard is rosewood and the guitar IRL wont have that dark board


----------



## lewis

A-Branger said:


> for moment I though they were RGA's. But still dang! thats an RG Prestige Id be happy to own. They also have a black swap ash with white pups and binding, looks sick, until you realize in the specs that the fretboard is *rosewood* and the guitar IRL wont have that dark board



Where guitar lines go to die......


----------



## anunnaki

I haven't seen these posted yet, they made say "whaaaaaat??" out loud










Also this August Burns Red signature has been released after many years although it's a standard model:


----------



## manu80

Ibanez RGius gothic


----------



## rahnvu

anunnaki said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet, they made say "whaaaaaat??" out loud


 What are these called and where did you find them?


----------



## Sogradde

rahnvu said:


> What are these called and where did you find them?


Ibanez USA
As @A-Branger said, they unfortunately come with rosewood fretboards. I had a rant on the Ibanez facebook page about this already. I would have bought this one in a heartbeat, even imported from the US or Japan if Ibanez didn't fuck it up with a rosewood board. I was hoping with the new CITES shenanigans Ibanez would resort to maple and ebony but boy, was I wrong.
In other news, why does japan always get all the fun stuff? Ibanez RG reversed headstock, 26.5 scale.


----------



## iamaom

Sogradde said:


> I was hoping with the new CITES shenanigans Ibanez would resort to maple and ebony but boy, was I wrong.


I love how they try to hide it too, like the picture makes it look so dark you'd mistake it for ebony.. Why can't they just stain maple black? Would it really be that hard? Are people really so addicted to rosewood?


----------



## anunnaki

They're the *RGR652AHBF *and the *RGR652AHB *and I found them on the ibanez uk website under limited edition prestige guitars: http://www.ibanez.com/products/prestige.html


----------



## diagrammatiks

I really do hate rosewood as well. But ibanez gonna ibanez.


----------



## Ye Black Knight

*Verily, most stunning weaponry! *










*This knight hath ne'er had an instrument made from Ash in his arsenal. How doth it compare to mahogany or basswood?


This post now concludeth!*


----------



## Jake

Ye Black Knight said:


> *Verily, most stunning weaponry! *
> 
> 
> *This knight hath ne'er had an instrument made from Ash in his arsenal. How doth it compare to mahogany or basswood?
> 
> 
> This post now concludeth!*


I had the ash bodied neck through RGT220a Prestige and first of all it was a heavy son of a bitch  but aside from the weight I'd say it was pretty similar to any other basswood RG I've owned. I didn't notice really any difference.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

It could be dyed rosewood, the pictures are definitely missing any brownish streaks. I would wait for a picture from a reputable retailer before casting any stones.


----------



## lewis

Ye Black Knight said:


> *Verily, most stunning weaponry! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This knight hath ne'er had an instrument made from Ash in his arsenal. How doth it compare to mahogany or basswood?
> 
> 
> This post now concludeth!*


If thats an Ash and Ebony combo, its the nicest looking 6 string for my tastes, Ibanez have ever put out! /\

Hipshot Gibraltar, graphite nut (if it doesnt have one already) and locking tuners, and oh my what a 6er.

Is it the normal 25.5 scale?


----------



## Siggevaio

They were announced at summer NAMM, I believe.

http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/index.htm


----------



## rahnvu

Found a picture on Reverb:




Why Ibonaz, why?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Rosewood is an odd choice since thats only going to cause problems in shipping. Other big companies have already changed their fretboards but Ibanez don't seem to care. 



Ye Black Knight said:


> *This knight hath ne'er had an instrument made from Ash in his arsenal. How doth it compare to mahogany or basswood?*



Ash has a lot of bass and highs with a slight scoop in the mids. It varies a lot from piece to piece but can be very bright and aggressive sounding. Its difficult to tame those frequencies with pickups but Alnico V pickups work very well, you mainly just want to pair it with something thats not to bassy or harsh which can take a few tries.


----------



## Forkface

rahnvu said:


> Found a picture on Reverb:
> 
> View attachment 57170
> 
> 
> Why Ibonaz, why?


its been out for a while i think. its on sweetwater too


----------



## lewis

rahnvu said:


> Found a picture on Reverb:
> 
> View attachment 57170
> 
> 
> Why Ibonaz, why?



oh....FOR F*"%£)*&%

yet another guitar ruined by its BS fretboard.
*Fartnoise* Im out.


----------



## Ludgate

Unpopular opinion time. I might be one of few that actually like Rosewood. Unless you are strictly speaking about shades of color, a lot of the pale and unattractive boards we see just need a good bath in lemon oil.

Similar to how Basswood used to get a bad rep for being the body wood choice in Ibanez's lower tier offerings, I think people associate rosewood with whatever negative experience they have had previously. And since rosewood is most prevalent in production line guitars, the odds of that happening increases.

We see rosewood all the time in high-end guitars, and even marketed as a feature (e.g. PRS's one-piece IRW necks).

Maybe in a few years time, its rarity thanks to CITEs will actually make it desirable? Or Bulb can do what he did with basswood and his signature model, we just might see rosewood gaining popularity around here.


----------



## Leviathus

Rosewood is ORIGINAL GANGSTER.... i'll never understand the hate.



Ludgate said:


> Maybe in a few years time, its rarity thanks to CITEs will actually make it desirable?



Was thinking the same thing, if it stays banned in a few years people will most likely revere it as a legendary tonewood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

"It's a First Act. The stock pickups suck, the inlays are falling out, intonation is bad, and can't hold a tune for shit.

..BUT IT HAS A ROSEWOOD FRETBOARD!"


----------



## Mathemagician

Rosewood’s shades of brown are generally agreed to looks fucking hideous on black guitars.

Same reason you don’t wear brown belts or shoes with black clothing. And for anyone asking about brown suits - just don’t wear them.


----------



## Leviathus

Disagree....


----------



## iamaom

Like the above posters said, it's about looks rather than the actual wood itself. I actually prefer rosewood on the BTB lineup because they're all natural raw looking instruments, and rosewood fits in just fine. But on an all black guitar? Ugh. An otherwise all blue-black guitar? Ugh. It really just ruins the whole effect. It always feels like the guitar equivalent of buying a new car but with flame stickers glued on to the sides, sure it doesn't really "hurt" anything but if I'm paying premium for something it better be 99% of what I want.


----------



## Leviathus

Also, Basswood + rosewood ftw.


----------



## Ludgate

iamaom said:


> Like the above posters said, it's about looks rather than the actual wood itself. I actually prefer rosewood on the BTB lineup because they're all natural raw looking instruments, and rosewood fits in just fine. But on an all black guitar? Ugh. An otherwise all blue-black guitar? Ugh. It really just ruins the whole effect. It always feels like the guitar equivalent of buying a new car but with flame stickers glued on to the sides, sure it doesn't really "hurt" anything but if I'm paying premium for something it better be 99% of what I want.



If you are willing to pay premium for Ebony, Ibanez got you covered. But strangely these don't seem to be "flying off the shelves".

Ibanez RG6UCS






Also, it's hard for everyone with different tastes to find the perfect, readily available production guitar, that's why custom shops exist.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ludgate said:


> If you are willing to pay premium for Ebony, Ibanez got you covered. But strangely these don't seem to be "flying off the shelves".
> 
> Ibanez RG6UCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's hard for everyone with different tastes to find the perfect, readily available production guitar, that's why custom shops exist.



There’s so much fucking straw manning here you could have a scarecrow orgy. 

The rgaix6 sells very well
The guitar center standard rgar42 has been selling well. 
The maple board rgd prestiges have been selling well

The original uppercuts have not been selling well because they are 2200 black guitars. It has nothing to do with people not wanting to pay a premium for ebony.


----------



## Ludgate

diagrammatiks said:


> There’s so much fucking straw manning here you could have a scarecrow orgy.
> The rgaix6 sells very well
> The guitar center standard rgar42 has been selling well.
> The maple board rgd prestiges have been selling well
> 
> The original uppercuts have not been selling well because they are 2200 black guitars. It has nothing to do with people not wanting to pay a premium for ebony.



Well, I thought that the closest comparison to the black Prestige RG we were referencing was another black Prestige RG.

The argument was that if he's "_paying premium for something it better be 99% of what I want_". The second, black Prestige RG is indeed wayyy premium in terms of price.

So if the only thing that's stopping him from getting the Uppercut is the price, then insert quote about wanting to have your cake and eat it blah blah blah.

But if, for the same reason you presented, the matte black finish simply puts him off, that leads me to my quote on guitar manufacturers having the difficult task of pleasing everyone.

And oh...


> The rgaix6 sells very well
> The guitar center standard rgar42 has been selling well.
> The maple board rgd prestiges have been selling well



There’s so much fucking straw manning here you could have a scarecrow orgy.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Guise, STAPH. Youre actually making me not hate Ibanez here. those RGAs are pure sex. especially the j custom


----------



## rahnvu

Who hates rosewood? Only speaking for me, but i like it. When a guitar is showcased with a picture that looks like ebony, and it looks the tits, and then it turns out that real life pictures makes it look totally different since it's rw and not ebony, then i don't like it. Or more correctly, i don't like the way the guitar has been portrayed to look.


----------



## marcwormjim

When you come into a thread for a scarecrow orgy, but it's just RG porn for 10 pages.


----------



## Ludgate

rahnvu said:


> Who hates rosewood? Only speaking for me, but i like it. When a guitar is showcased with a picture that looks like ebony, and it looks the tits, and then it turns out that real life pictures makes it look totally different since it's rw and not ebony, then i don't like it. Or more correctly, i don't like the way the guitar has been portrayed to look.



I agree with you on false advertisement, but depending on where you look, some of the rosewood boards used for this particular model are really that dark.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> When you come into a thread for a scarecrow orgy, but it's just RG porn for 10 pages.



when you show up for a wizard of oz sex party and everyone dressed up as scarecrow. whoops.



rahnvu said:


> Who hates rosewood? Only speaking for me, but i like it. When a guitar is showcased with a picture that looks like ebony, and it looks the tits, and then it turns out that real life pictures makes it look totally different since it's rw and not ebony, then i don't like it. Or more correctly, i don't like the way the guitar has been portrayed to look.



I have no problem with rosewood...but like There's not enough rosewood guitars used or new for sale...said no one ever.


----------



## Metropolis

Ash bodied RG's with Gibraltar II bridges are just   Also these are available in some places now:


----------



## marcwormjim

diagrammatiks said:


> when you show up for a wizard of oz sex party and everyone dressed up as scarecrow. whoops.



And as soon as someone yells “Hey scarecrow, back of the train!”, it’s chaos.


----------



## Mathemagician

Those guitars are gorgeous.... except for the brown. “To me”. I don’t argue that you like it. That’s just fine, we all have different opinions. But a lot of people like myself see that guitar and just go “ugh, broooooooooown”. 

That’s my favorite Jem model of all time though. 

*whispers* (itwouldjustlooksomuchcoolerwithblackfretboard)


----------



## Sogradde

Ludgate said:


> If you are willing to pay premium for Ebony, Ibanez got you covered. But strangely these don't seem to be "flying off the shelves".


And you think the reason they're not selling like hot cake is because they don't have rosewood fretboards?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

AkiraSpectrum said:


> *RG652AHMS*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...2&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=497&color=CL01*



I jut got to play one of these today. Played and sounded great. The Fusion Edges sound fine for stock pickups too (of course I'd be changing them regardless). I probably would've liked it more if the neck and body bindings matched, but that's nitpicking. 

Sadly, I've no need for another 2H 6 string RG (prefer them in HSH). But if this colour came in a 7 string I'll reconsider my financial plans and would get one immediately.


----------



## Ludgate

Sogradde said:


> And you think the reason they're not selling like hot cake is because they don't have rosewood fretboards?


No, not at all. I think it's a combination of both price and the plain black finish that puts people off.

Don't get me wrong, I love ebony as well and I think it looks cool on black guitars. All I'm saying is if ebony is really that important you, Ibanez do have that option.


----------



## rahnvu

Ludgate said:


> I agree with you on false advertisement, but depending on where you look, some of the rosewood boards used for this particular model are really that dark.



This pictures lighting and angle doesn't show the fretboard realistically. Sad but trve.


----------



## lewis

Ludgate said:


> I agree with you on false advertisement, but depending on where you look, some of the rosewood boards used for this particular model are really that dark.



Ibanez honestly must be stupid.

If this was Ebony or maple, it would fly off the shelves imo.
Hell even if it was that Black Richlite shit Gibson used it would be better than light brown rosewood.
These stock product images are always never a true reflection on the wood colour.
Here it looks as black as space but hell you just know if you bought one, it would arrive with a fretboard looking like some girly Cappuccino


----------



## A-Branger

rahnvu said:


> Why Ibonaz, why?



because "Ibanez"

...they always fuc&*# some detail of it, like "this guitar/bass is perfect"... *boss comes in*..."mm change this"...."but..." "I said change it"___ *genius* 



Leviathus said:


> .. i'll never understand the hate.



some hate might come from the fact that rosewood gets used everywhere even on the 100$ guitars. But in this case is a matter of looks, if you have an all black guitar (and not just shades of black, literary black) then why put "brown" on it??. 

Like Mathemagician said:


Mathemagician said:


> Same reason you don’t wear brown belts or shoes with black clothing. And for anyone asking about brown suits - just don’t wear them.



but ibanez being ibanez, they jsut dont care. See the RGA iron label as perfect example. Black/grey flame guitar, ebony fretboard(so black-ish board), black hardware, white binding.... what they do for the mahogany body?... leave it brown!!!!.... *facepalm*..... and the worst part is that they didnt jsut "leave the body natural", as thats not how mahogany looks like, non of any ibanez guitar or bass leave their mahogany natural, they always stain the crap out of it in a weird shade of brown/red... why oh why???. Even real natural mahogany would look miles better than the brown/red stain they use. So why if they go to the trouble of staining the body, why not in the color palette of the guitar?


heck I wouldnt care if that fretboard is rosewood stained in black, as long as it is black. Which raise another question, why 99% of us are "afraid" of stained fretboards?, like someone else mention, why not jsut stain mapple in black?. Whats wrong with it, if the whole guitar is already stained?...."nooo dont you dare stain the fretboard!! aahhrgg"..... as log as it is a decent stain and not some blue/purple/green Kiesel stain, it should be fine


at the end of the day for me I dont care the amterial of the fretboard, I care more about the looks, so for me I would be mroe happy if they use richlite. Save some trees, perfect consistency and nice deep black board, win win win


----------



## marcwormjim

They make richlite in "maple" and other colors as well (I may be mistaken, but Aristides comes to mind as an example).

I sometimes catch myself hoping that the mentally guitarded eventually come around to the fact that the only thing a quality phenolic board doesn't have over wood is diseased grain.


----------



## lewis

Too add, i too would be more than happy playing guitars made from synthetic materials.
We cant keep chopping trees forever.


----------



## A-Branger

marcwormjim said:


> They make richlite in "maple" and other colors as well (I may be mistaken, but Aristides comes to mind as an example).


they do and more





unless you are doing some exotic wood fretboard like pale moon ebony or flame maple, figured ziricote, ect. Theres no point on wasting wood for it.


----------



## rahnvu

A-Branger said:


> they do and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are doing some exotic wood fretboard like pale moon ebony or flame maple, figured ziricote, ect. Theres no point on wasting wood for it.



Good point! The ones on the left are quite hideous though. All the others look (and probably feel) great.


----------



## Church2224

So I guess the RG550 is getting a world wide release. That have the USA RRP Listed...

https://www.gearnews.com/ibanez-rg550-making-comeback-2018-80s-shred-anyone/

Is so then dip me chocolate and call me tasty I need all of them.


----------



## iamaom

Church2224 said:


> https://www.gearnews.com/ibanez-rg550-making-comeback-2018-80s-shred-anyone/


God damn it I just got a blue-green 450M last month.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I personally hate the looks of rosewood fretboards. They look hideous on white, black or blue guitars. I think plain black richlite would be very cool material for black fretboards. I also LOVE birdseye maple or plain maple with slight vintage tint. Regarding woods in general, all guitar companies should focus on designs based on the woods that are easily regrown. Rickenbacker uses mostly maple harvested from their maple farms. That is a great eco friendly idea - to use fast growing trees on tree-farms.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I 2nd the vote for Richlite on Ibbies, and maybe even as a universal replacement for ebony. That stuff is amazing.


----------



## Mathemagician

At the very least, throw richlite on the less expensive models that a manufacturer is going to crank out in higher volumes. 

I’m tired of every few years hearing about another type of wood that’s been over harvested.


----------



## BenjaminW

That sunburst RG (I think that's what it is) needs some EMG's slapped into it and hooked up to a Line 6 Spider (with bass and treble on 10 with scooped mids) with about 50 Metal Zone pedals, then it will sound amazing....


----------



## Leviathus

^lulz, no doubt no doubt....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Church2224 said:


> So I guess the RG550 is getting a world wide release. That have the USA RRP Listed...
> 
> https://www.gearnews.com/ibanez-rg550-making-comeback-2018-80s-shred-anyone/
> 
> Is so then dip me chocolate and call me tasty I need all of them.


oh god, road flare red is my favorite ibby color. I NEEEED IT


----------



## BenjaminW

Leviathus said:


> ^lulz, no doubt no doubt....


But does it djent?


----------



## lewis

Wolfhorsky said:


> I personally hate the looks of rosewood fretboards. They look hideous on white, black or blue guitars. I think plain black richlite would be very cool material for black fretboards. I also LOVE birdseye maple or plain maple with slight vintage tint. Regarding woods in general, all guitar companies should focus on designs based on the woods that are easily regrown. Rickenbacker uses mostly maple harvested from their maple farms. That is a great eco friendly idea - to use fast growing trees on tree-farms.


Im in the exact same boat as you.

Also, I too dont understand why Richlite hasnt replaced Ebony yet. Are people that precious over "it must be wood" on their guitars/??
Its as black as night and that suits me completely.


----------



## cwhitey2

anunnaki said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet, they made say "whaaaaaat??" out loud



I have been eyeing these up for about 2 weeks now. One of these would match my 652kfx nicely!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Adam Of Angels said:


> I 2nd the vote for Richlite on Ibbies, and maybe even as a universal replacement for ebony. That stuff is amazing.



When the ebony CITES ban comes in soon then manufacturers will have to move to richlite.


----------



## marcwormjim

Watch them try India ink on pau ferro first.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lmao. It’ll whittle down to adverts with “Made with 100% REAL WOODS”


----------



## marcwormjim

Just like the Esteban guitars!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh god, road flare red is my favorite ibby color. I NEEEED IT



Have mine preordered  I NEEDED an RFR 550


----------



## MatiasTolkki

lewis said:


> Im in the exact same boat as you.
> 
> Also, I too dont understand why Richlite hasnt replaced Ebony yet. Are people that precious over "it must be wood" on their guitars/??
> Its as black as night and that suits me completely.



Aristides is stupidly expensive, but they are all made with man-made materials, not wood. I wish I could try one but none around here :/


----------



## xzacx

lewis said:


> Im in the exact same boat as you.
> 
> Also, I too dont understand why Richlite hasnt replaced Ebony yet. Are people that precious over "it must be wood" on their guitars/??
> Its as black as night and that suits me completely.



I'm not an expert on the subject, but I've been led to believe that Richlite isn't actually cheaper than wood - that it's more expensive (than cheap wood anyway) - which I think is at least part of the answer to your question. 

I love rosewood myself and don't understand the hate it gets around here. I'm not someone that believes that fingerboard material has a tonal impact, and yeah, a lot of times I do prefer the look of a black board. But IMO nothing looks better with burst finish, for example, than good BRW. Don't get me wrong, I love brands pushing boundaries and developing new materials and techniques - especially when it serves as an aid to the environment. Next time I'm looking for an OM? Definitely rosewood back and sides.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I too have heard richlite is on the pricier side. If anything most seem to suggest its equal or more expensive than your average ebony.


----------



## gunch

I wanted to save for a used JEM or J custom but if these new 550s come out well I might get one instead


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think the price of richlite will go down a little once they increase their production/there's more demand for it from big companies like ibanez. Personally I'd rather have a phenolic board than any kind of wood. I still daydream about my buddy's parker fly he had years ago.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Yeah if Richlite was adopted by all the large builders it would totally drive the price down


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I second the adoption of richlite/ebanol.


----------



## marcwormjim

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still daydream about my buddy's parker fly he had years ago.



There will never be another fingerboard like that madman Ken Parker’s: “How about, instead of that other stuff, I vacuum a millimeter of carbon fiber to the neck I put a piano string in, bake it in a pizza oven, then see where we can go from there.”


----------



## Leviathus

I hope we get some Lo-pro equipped 752's with the nice tops this year in US as standard production models, these are both on the Ibanez Asia site.


----------



## Power2theMetal

Leviathus said:


> I hope we get some Lo-pro equipped 752's with the nice tops this year in US as standard production models, these are both on the Ibanez Asia site.



I really hope this is the case, as I would be sliding my credit card as fast as possible. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## iamaom

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I too have heard richlite is on the pricier side. If anything most seem to suggest its equal or more expensive than your average ebony.


This site has boards for $20 http://www.lmii.com/products/wood/fingerboards/richlite-fingerboards


----------



## xzacx

iamaom said:


> This site has boards for $20 http://www.lmii.com/products/wood/fingerboards/richlite-fingerboards



That proves it then, because they have IRW boards for as cheap as $8.46.


----------



## Mathemagician

If you’re Ibanez or Schecter buying in bulk, you’re not paying $20/board. But again, I guess you wouldn’t be paying $8/board for rosewood either. 

Also:

Is the bridge that comes on those new RG550’s one of the “great” ibanez bridges? They have so many I can’t keep track.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Mathemagician said:


> If you’re Ibanez or Schecter buying in bulk, you’re not paying $20/board. But again, I guess you wouldn’t be paying $8/board for rosewood either.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Is the bridge that comes on those new RG550’s one of the “great” ibanez bridges? They have so many I can’t keep track.



it's not the fanciest. but it's the best.


----------



## odibrom

Leviathus said:


> I hope we get some Lo-pro equipped 752's with the nice tops this year in US as standard production models, these are both on the Ibanez Asia site.


 These are both extremely beautiful guitars, but this blond one needs a re-post. Fantastic looking, this in the S model would also be awesome.


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh ok wow that’s good to know the bridge is so highly regarded. Awesome.


----------



## Takk

Mathemagician said:


> If you’re Ibanez or Schecter buying in bulk, you’re not paying $20/board. But again, I guess you wouldn’t be paying $8/board for rosewood either.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Is the bridge that comes on those new RG550’s one of the “great” ibanez bridges? They have so many I can’t keep track.



Yes, the new RG550 has original Edge bridge.


----------



## electriceye

Leviathus said:


> I hope we get some Lo-pro equipped 752's with the nice tops this year in US as standard production models, these are both on the Ibanez Asia site.


Those are some of the nicest Ibbys I've seen in a long, besides the reissue Jems. Will they be available in 6s as well??


----------



## Pikka Bird

Is there any patent-related reason why the 7's get Lo-Pro and the 6's get the regular Edge these last couple of years? I'd really love a Lo-Pro on a sixer.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Pikka Bird said:


> Is there any patent-related reason why the 7's get Lo-Pro and the 6's get the regular Edge these last couple of years? I'd really love a Lo-Pro on a sixer.







The S series gets them. I think Ibanez likes putting edges on RG's out of tradition more than anything.


----------



## Mathemagician

Sephiroth952 said:


> The S series gets them. I think Ibanez likes putting edges on RG's out of tradition more than anything.



That makes sense. Didn’t the S series for years always have their newest ones, like the ZR trem, the trem with the tension adjuster, etc? Like I said, not that well-versed on ibanez, but every time I picked up an S in the store it had a different bridge it feels like.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Mathemagician said:


> That makes sense. Didn’t the S series for years always have their newest ones, like the ZR trem, the trem with the tension adjuster, etc? Like I said, not that well-versed on ibanez, but every time I picked up an S in the store it had a different bridge it feels like.



Players have generally agreed that the Lo-Pro and original Edge are their favorites, and there were some patent troubles. The Zero family, with the notable exception of EZ2, seems to be phasing out, except in Japan.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Leviathus said:


> I hope we get some Lo-pro equipped 752's with the nice tops this year in US as standard production models, these are both on the Ibanez Asia site.





Power2theMetal said:


> I really hope this is the case, as I would be sliding my credit card as fast as possible. Those are gorgeous.





odibrom said:


> These are both extremely beautiful guitars, but this blond one needs a re-post. Fantastic looking, this in the S model would also be awesome.





electriceye said:


> Those are some of the nicest Ibbys I've seen in a long, besides the reissue Jems. Will they be available in 6s as well??



Not to have a shameless plug, but I've got the violin finished 752 you guys are speaking of, and it's bloody phenomenal. As far as I'm aware it's a limited run done by Killerburst guitars, limited to 39 pieces. Hopefully they make it production because DAMN - it's killer.


----------



## odibrom

Shit dude, it's really pretty, congrats.

More PICs please...


----------



## feraledge

I generally don't pay attention much to Ibanez since the necks always seem to bother my wrists. HOWEVER, as they keep the shred + maple FB strong, I'm certainly keeping an eye out. Also, I keep wondering if I'll get along with the Wizard 7 profile more than I did the Wizard 6ers, so I've got a full on raging GAS boner for this: 





And happy, so far, not to see a lot more of this nonsense:


----------



## Cheap

feraledge said:


> And happy, so far, not to see a lot more of this nonsense:



Much agreed.. I remember a comment of 'poop in a pool' and I haven't been able to unsee it since they introduced this colorway. It's been weird to see people being really into the way these look especially with all the bevel hate on this forum


----------



## feraledge

Cheap said:


> Much agreed.. I remember a comment of 'poop in a pool' and I haven't been able to unsee it since they introduced this colorway. It's been weird to see people being really into the way these look especially with all the bevel hate on this forum


That is an accurate description. Two years ago, I would have said unequivocally that I liked burl tops. Then it's like Jeff started an "anything goes" race to the most gaudy variation and Ibanez mass produced it. 
Need to keep this floating around my head as an antidote to people who think burl can just work with whatever stain combination you throw at it:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Someone on FB called it the herpes edition RG and I just can't look at burl the same way anymore.


----------



## Leviathus

lmfao "poop in a pool"


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


>


Kneehigh park = winning


----------



## Señor Voorhees

feraledge said:


> I generally don't pay attention much to Ibanez since the necks always seem to bother my wrists. HOWEVER, as they keep the shred + maple FB strong, I'm certainly keeping an eye out. Also, I keep wondering if I'll get along with the Wizard 7 profile more than I did the Wizard 6ers, so I've got a full on raging GAS boner for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And happy, so far, not to see a lot more of this nonsense:



I don't really hate the idea behind that guitar. I just hate the skewed colored top with unpainted bevels followed by 2 or 3 other layers of natural wood. If the back/sides were trans blue and the top covered... you know... the top, then I think the guitar would look fine to me.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

odibrom said:


> Shit dude, it's really pretty, congrats.
> 
> More PICs please...



Take a peek over in the NGD thread:

http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-ibanez-rg7-killerburst-content.325928/

On the topic of Wizard 6 vs. Wizard 7 neck profiles, I can personally say I dislike Wizard 6s - they tend to give my wrist cramps all over. Wizard 7s, on the other hand, are one of my favorite 7 string neck shapes. I'm primarily into ESP neck carves and the Wizard 7 (when paired with a flat radius, such as the 752 - 16" I believe) feels very comfortable.


----------



## HoneyNut

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Not to have a shameless plug, but I've got the violin finished 752 you guys are speaking of, and it's bloody phenomenal. As far as I'm aware it's a limited run done by Killerburst guitars, limited to 39 pieces. Hopefully they make it production because DAMN - it's killer.



Wow! Great choice man. Beautiful guitar


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Ibanez did many limited colors in 2017 and, seemingly, most of them sold out before they arrived at the retailers. It kinda sucks. On one hand, you can have a cool (as in rare) guitar, on the other hand, you don't know exactly what it's gonna look like. Is the back black or body colored? Is the burst transition smooth? Is the binding cream or white? Who knows.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Ibanez seems to be using limited runs to test the waters for new colors and models. I think they saw the popularity of the 550 80s colors when the genesis collection sold out EVERYWHERE and decided it was time (a couple years too late imo) to mass produce these again.


----------



## Andromalia

Why too late ? I'll gladly purchase one of those red/orange if the price is right.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Andromalia said:


> Why too late ? I'll gladly purchase one of those red/orange if the price is right.



Road Flare red? Mine's preordered, should have it soon


----------



## frank falbo

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think the price of richlite will go down a little once they increase their production/there's more demand for it from big companies like ibanez. Personally I'd rather have a phenolic board than any kind of wood. I still daydream about my buddy's parker fly he had years ago.





Dineley said:


> Yeah if Richlite was adopted by all the large builders it would totally drive the price down



Not really. Richlite is part of a gigantic company that makes this stuff for countertops and industrial/commercial. The price of it is pretty well established. It's not like they're a small startup producing alternative fretboard materials. The fretboard side of the business is a byproduct.


----------



## marcwormjim

For the sake of discussion, Richlite™ is being used as a proprietary eponym for phenolic materials, of which there are competing manufacturers that players would like to see provide fingerboards at competitive prices. 

Does anyone know if Richlite™ is used on Moses necks? All official text I’ve seen posted by Steve is just ad copy bragging about how their phenolic material is better than competitors’, without specifying a single product.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

marcwormjim said:


> For the sake of discussion, Richlite™ is being used as a proprietary eponym for phenolic materials, of which there are competing manufacturers that players would like to see provide fingerboards at competitive prices.


It should be specified: phenolic is phenolic and Richlite is one brand of the one phenolic material. It is the same like Corian (made only by DuPont) and corian-like composites.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

RG550RF home with me now. They arrived in stores on the 25th here in Japan. 

Let me just say this:

Ibanez has hit a grand slam with these new 550s. IMO, this is the best thing Ibanez has done in a LONG time. I cannot stress how absolutely awesome these are. Pickups I will be trying to work out some tones for them, but other than the V7-V8s, this thing is PERFECT.


----------



## InHiding

Not sure if this is a 2018 or 2017 model officially, but it's a new one. Got this today.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

InHiding said:


> Not sure if this is a 2018 or 2017 model officially, but it's a new one. Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 57493



Wired Guitarist limited run you got yourself there, so not a new model (as far as I'm aware). I have the 7. Grats, dude, it's killer!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

InHiding said:


> Not sure if this is a 2018 or 2017 model officially, but it's a new one. Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 57493



So jealous. Much want.


----------



## Valnob

No news on the new models ? 
I'm really looking forward to see the new "superstrat", especially the HSS version


----------



## curlyvice

Valnob said:


> No news on the new models ?
> I'm really looking forward to see the new "superstrat", especially the HSS version



Same here. I know opinions on here have been split but I really love the way they look, especially Martin Miller’s guitar. Super classy


----------



## Hollowway

OliOliver said:


> Wired Guitarist limited run you got yourself there, so not a new model (as far as I'm aware). I have the 7. Grats, dude, it's killer!



Yeah, I’m watching to see if any of the trem 7s pop up FS, because I’ve decided I want one. Super sexy.


----------



## A-Branger

saw this post from the Ibanez Australia FB, just welcoming Michael Dolce as anew endorsee artist. Guy who has played with a bunch of big names in the pop industry, so they gave him one of those new models. Which for me thats far way too much "brown" for me to tolerate


----------



## diagrammatiks

so...everyone else is going metal af so ibanez is doing that thing this year?
only time will tell who the victor is.


----------



## The 1

Not sure if it was mentioned or asked, but the new RG550 are going for $1000 in the US.


----------



## Sogradde

Source? That's a killer price! 
(Here is me, secretly hoping they will be that cheap in europe aswell. A man can dream...)


----------



## manu80

so after the mayo approach, they're taking Suhr's one ? ok....


----------



## nyxzz

The real information I want is - will the surhbanez cost as much or more than a suhr modern satin? If so, interest for me is gone. I want one of these bad but if I can get a suhr modern satin for less or the same...not much of a choice there in my mind.


----------



## The 1

Sogradde said:


> Source? That's a killer price!
> (Here is me, secretly hoping they will be that cheap in europe aswell. A man can dream...)



axepalace said they're taking preorders for $999 in a facebook group.


----------



## couverdure

nyxzz said:


> The real information I want is - will the surhbanez cost as much or more than a suhr modern satin? If so, interest for me is gone. I want one of these bad but if I can get a suhr modern satin for less or the same...not much of a choice there in my mind.


I don't care if it costs more than a Suhr (which I highly doubt considering Ibanez's standards in pricing), what I care about more is if it's gonna be available in my country since there are no Suhr distributors (not a fan of them anyway) and Prestige Ibanez are very common in here.


----------



## diagrammatiks

at 999 why buy anything other all the rg550s


----------



## Albake21

It just kind of reminds me of a Suhr/Music Man hybrid. Honestly really not a fan. Looks pretty boring and kinda ugly to me. I do like the color of the neck though. I'm looking forward to what else they have for 2018. Can't wait for NAMM next year.


----------



## nyxzz

diagrammatiks said:


> at 999 why buy anything other all the rg550s



Some of us are insane and like 24 fret guitars with a vintage tremolo instead of a floyd. It's a tough lot in life


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> Some of us are insane and like 24 fret guitars with a vintage tremolo instead of a floyd. It's a tough lot in life



i was looking at a used sv the other day. looked tempting but i've never tried one. that bridge looks way over engineered for a vintage trem.


----------



## The 1

diagrammatiks said:


> i was looking at a used sv the other day. looked tempting but i've never tried one. that bridge looks way over engineered for a vintage trem.



The trem on those feel similar to the ZR trems on the old S series. Same ball-bearing design.


----------



## nyxzz

diagrammatiks said:


> i was looking at a used sv the other day. looked tempting but i've never tried one. that bridge looks way over engineered for a vintage trem.



Dammit man...this made me remember the sv5470 existed and I bought one with alpha/omega set on Reverb last night :/


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> Dammit man...this made me remember the sv5470 existed and I bought one with alpha/omega set on Reverb last night :/



you bought that guitar. why you do that to me.

I thought that ad was hilarious as hell. it's got alpha/omegas. next time lead with that.

how much did you end up paying for that one?


----------



## Albake21

nyxzz said:


> Dammit man...this made me remember the sv5470 existed and I bought one with alpha/omega set on Reverb last night :/


Ohh that sounds awesome! Also would like to know how much you paid?


----------



## nyxzz

Albake21 said:


> Ohh that sounds awesome! Also would like to know how much you paid?



700 total, it looks to be in great condition minus a small ding on the headstock and a 2 inch or so area on the edge on the back where the paint is scraped off, no wood damage though. Has an alpha/omega set installed as well. Maybe not the cheapest for a used prestige but to be fair I dont see alot of these


----------



## nyxzz

diagrammatiks said:


> you bought that guitar. why you do that to me.
> 
> I thought that ad was hilarious as hell. it's got alpha/omegas. next time lead with that.
> 
> how much did you end up paying for that one?



LOL I had a feeling that might have been the one you were talking about...


----------



## Albake21

nyxzz said:


> 700 total, it looks to be in great condition minus a small ding on the headstock and a 2 inch or so area on the edge on the back where the paint is scraped off, no wood damage though. Has an alpha/omega set installed as well. Maybe not the cheapest for a used prestige but to be fair I dont see alot of these


Definitely worth the price imo with those alpha/omega pups. Would love to see pictures once you get it!


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> LOL I had a feeling that might have been the one you were talking about...



ya to get one cheaper you'd have to wait for another one to pop up. The ones left on reverb are way high. 500 for the guitar and 200 for the pups is a great deal.


----------



## JoeyBTL

A-Branger said:


> saw this post from the Ibanez Australia FB, just welcoming Michael Dolce as anew endorsee artist. Guy who has played with a bunch of big names in the pop industry, so they gave him one of those new models. Which for me thats far way too much "brown" for me to tolerate



Seeing the other ones out there, I have high hopes that there will be decent color options which I'm excited about (but I like tobacco burst too anyway). But I think this picture brings up a good point with these new models. Of course Ibanez has noticed how popular a superstrat Suhr has become and no doubt has helped these models come along, but I feel like they know that these guitars will appeal to people in the pop or country scene, among many others, where as a very similarly specced RG would probably be a little too metal looking.


----------



## nyxzz

JoeyBTL said:


> Seeing the other ones out there, I have high hopes that there will be decent color options which I'm excited about (but I like tobacco burst too anyway). But I think this picture brings up a good point with these new models. Of course Ibanez has noticed how popular a superstrat Suhr has become and no doubt has helped these models come along, but I feel like they know that these guitars will appeal to people in the pop or country scene, among many others, where as a very similarly specced RG would probably be a little too metal looking.



I know Mario from Chon as a light purple one...though that may just be a one off for him. Others I've seen have been that sunburst, white, blue, and red. So theyre at least testing a good amount of colors.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Yea, plus theres quite a bit of content on Youtube from Lee Wraith with the green Prestige one he has.


----------



## A-Branger

I ust saw an instagram post on my phone, a photo fo one of the boys from Poliphya. Same guitar but in pink with white pickups. It actually looked pretty awesome


----------



## beerandbeards

The 1 said:


> axepalace said they're taking preorders for $999 in a facebook group.



Yes and I preordered the Desert Yellow


----------



## Pablo

beerandbeards said:


> Yes and I preordered the Desert Yellow


Congratulations on making the correct colour choice  Me, I couldn't be bothered to wait and see if Europe also got the "new" RG550s... Instead I simply ordered a DY from Ishibashi - it just cleared customs and should be with me in a couple of days... THEN, it will be soldering time!












IMG_1392



__ Pablo
__ Dec 9, 2017



The Breed Neck and Liquifire waiting for the RG550DY


----------



## A-Branger

here I found one photo, not the same one I saw, but still shows the pink one with white pups plus the metal blue one we all ahve seen before


----------



## marcwormjim

I haven’t read all 15 pages; so apologies if it’s been asked/addressed: Any *RG*s in the cards? They’re my favorite guitar of theirs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

marcwormjim said:


> I haven’t read all 15 pages; so apologies if it’s been asked/addressed: Any *RG*s in the cards? They’re my favorite guitar of theirs.



RG550s and 570s reissued. Again. And that's a great thing.


----------



## LordHar

*2018 RG550 *
Ibanez RG550-DY (Desert Sun Yellow)
Ibanez RG550-PN (Purple Neon)
Ibanez RG550-RF (Road Flare Red)
Ibanez RG550-WH (White) 

*2018 RG521 *
Ibanez RG521-BK Black
Ibanez RG521-JB Jewel Blue 

*2018 RG570 *
Ibanez RG570-BK (Black)
Ibanez RG570-JB (Blue)

(from Jemsite)


----------



## Wolfhorsky

LordHar said:


> *2018 RG550 *
> Ibanez RG550-DY (Desert Sun Yellow)
> Ibanez RG550-PN (Purple Neon)
> Ibanez RG550-RF (Road Flare Red)
> Ibanez RG550-WH (White)
> 
> *2018 RG521 *
> Ibanez RG521-BK Black
> Ibanez RG521-JB Jewel Blue
> 
> *2018 RG570 *
> Ibanez RG570-BK (Black)
> Ibanez RG570-JB (Blue)
> 
> (from Jemsite)


Dat puuurpleeeee....
Jewel Blue is back  I wish it would be with the maple board and reverse headstock. It would be so RAD.


----------



## Curt

I am in the minority that actually likes these guitars as a whole package and look at it as a way to get a poor man's Suhr type deal. I know Ibanez has been hit or miss on quality for quite some time (and is why I've been leaning towards the higher end of the Schecter MIK stuff) but these look appealing. That said, probably going to run for the Schecter Sun valley shredder models instead of these in the end.


----------



## Masoo2

Curt said:


> I am in the minority that actually likes these guitars as a whole package and look at it as a way to get a poor man's Suhr type deal



this, there are very few offerings on the market right now for anything similar in design to Suhr, Tom Anderson, etc... even the more traditional designs like the TA Drop Top don't have many cheaper alternatives. The only ones I can think off of the top of my head are some Schecter Japan models, Edwards (like 2 models), and that one recent Schecter prototype that DCGL posted, and all of those are the TA DT style not even Suhr Modern or TA Angel.

edit: Jericho is already making a copy of the Mayones Setius, so why shouldn't Ibanez (and hopefully Schecter USA) copy Suhr/TA?


----------



## Nitrobattery

After buying my first and last Suhr, I'd way rather support Ibanez.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Nitrobattery said:


> After buying my first and last Suhr, I'd way rather support Ibanez.


Care to elaborate? Please.


----------



## r33per

Nitrobattery said:


> After buying my first and last Suhr, I'd way rather support Ibanez.





Wolfhorsky said:


> Care to elaborate? Please.



Please do.


----------



## marcwormjim

Wolfhorsky said:


> Care to elaborate? Please.



This thread was all positive: http://sevenstring.org/threads/is-today-a-ngd-it-suhr-is.321377/


----------



## Nitrobattery

marcwormjim said:


> This thread was all positive: http://sevenstring.org/threads/is-today-a-ngd-it-suhr-is.321377/



Which is why it was such a bummer having to send it back to them. They've had it for close to 8 months.

I didn't mean to derail the thread, and posted my previous reply in a moment of frustration at the situation I'm in and how it's being handled. I'm happy to chat about it via PM, but won't go further about it on a public forum (and probably should've just kept my mouth shut to begin with).


----------



## marcwormjim




----------



## diagrammatiks

Nitrobattery said:


> Which is why it was such a bummer having to send it back to them. They've had it for close to 8 months.
> 
> I didn't mean to derail the thread, and posted my previous reply in a moment of frustration at the situation I'm in and how it's being handled. I'm happy to chat about it via PM, but won't go further about it on a public forum (and probably should've just kept my mouth shut to begin with).



why. suhr isn't watching this forum 24/7 like he does on tgp and don't you owe it to people that search and find your review to have an update?


----------



## marcwormjim

_Rudy Pensa_ wouldn’t have let this happen!


----------



## Zalbu

Masoo2 said:


> this, there are very few offerings on the market right now for anything similar in design to Suhr, Tom Anderson, etc... even the more traditional designs like the TA Drop Top don't have many cheaper alternatives. The only ones I can think off of the top of my head are some Schecter Japan models, Edwards (like 2 models), and that one recent Schecter prototype that DCGL posted, and all of those are the TA DT style not even Suhr Modern or TA Angel.
> 
> edit: Jericho is already making a copy of the Mayones Setius, so why shouldn't Ibanez (and hopefully Schecter USA) copy Suhr/TA?


Exactly, you'd think that the market for superstrats that don't look too metal would be bigger, but someone like me who wants a HSH superstrat with a vintage trem then Suhr or Tom Anderson is basically my only choice and I don't really have the budget to blow 2-3 grand on a guitar. 

How does the sound of the 5 way switch on the HH Ibanez compare to HSH when in the 2 and 4 position? I use the 2 and 4 position on my HSH Ibby all the time but the 5 way switch on the HH Ibbys are the next best thing if I can't get my hands on a HSH guitar with the features I want.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Zalbu said:


> How does the sound of the 5 way switch on the HH Ibanez compare to HSH when in the 2 and 4 position? I use the 2 and 4 position on my HSH Ibby all the time but the 5 way switch on the HH Ibbys are the next best thing if I can't get my hands on a HSH guitar with the features I want.



I know what you mean. I would love to see these with a HSH setup, but 2 and 4 on a HH are still awesome sounds for me as well, you just don't get the twang you do with the single coil. But one benefit of this new model is that it should, hopefully, be much cheaper than a Suhr/TA, so looking into something like routing for the single in the middle isn't out of the question in the future.


----------



## USMarine75

A-Branger said:


> here I found one photo, not the same one I saw, but still shows the pink one with white pups plus the metal blue one we all ahve seen before


Need at least one of these in my life!


----------



## gunch

Old school carvin c66s were your TA/Suhr drop top style


----------



## hatena6

Some details might be posted.
There are roasted maple, duncan, fluence.
http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...18&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC
http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...17&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC
http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...25&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC


----------



## Albake21

hatena6 said:


> Some details might be posted.
> There are roasted maple, duncan, fluence.
> http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...18&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC
> http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...17&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC
> http://dealer.attrade.kiev.ua/index...25&manufacturer_id=11&sort=p.price&order=DESC


That RGDIM6FM CLF definitely has my interest.


----------



## diagrammatiks

That's interesting. The RGD is already 26.5. I'm assuming the RGDIM is a 6 string with a 25.5 -26.5 fan in the RGD body style? If they can actually get the parallel fret right that could be kinda cool


----------



## LordHar

I was excited for a second, but it is only the cover page:

https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018


----------



## Albake21

LordHar said:


> I was excited for a second, but it is only the cover page:
> 
> https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018


What a tease!


----------



## Mr GriND

http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/P:2018_J_Custom_line


----------



## ThomasUV777

Would've been a total win for me if they left out those dots on the 12th fret


----------



## Leviathus

Not feelin' the J. Customs.


----------



## Laimon

Mr GriND said:


> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/P:2018_J_Custom_line



Why that selector and there, whyyy


----------



## Leviathus

Laimon said:


> Why that selector and there, whyyy



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Zahs

With these 550s coming back, I want them to bring back the RGR565!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Laimon said:


> Why that selector and there, whyyy



I'm assuming they're taking the cue from the RGD series. 

But yeah, it's not my ideal position either. I'll probably bump it mid strum.


----------



## gunch

I forgot you had to rubber up with 5 million ad blockers before braving Ibanez wiki


----------



## Pablo

Zahs said:


> With these 550s coming back, I want them to bring back the RGR565!!!


I like the way you think... but honestly, wouldn’t a 540PII be cooler, considering what’s already available in RG-land?


----------



## Stooge1996

Pablo said:


> I like the way you think... but honestly, wouldn’t a 540PII be cooler, considering what’s already available in RG-land?



No because there are not enough Road Flare Red prestiges availbe for me hahahahaha


----------



## Albake21

Pablo said:


> I like the way you think... but honestly, wouldn’t a 540PII be cooler, considering what’s already available in RG-land?


Whoa, I just looked one of these up. Pretty damn cool IMO. Would be awesome to see this model brought back but made to be a bit more modern looking.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Zahs said:


> With these 550s coming back, I want them to bring back the RGR565!!!


This.
White and black. And i will get both ;-)


----------



## hatena6

Thomann posted some 2018 guitars and basses
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az2204_icm.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az224f_big.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr2605_cbb_premium.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr870_alg.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_srms806_btt_workshop.htm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

>jumbo stainless steel frets
>Ibanez T1802 bridge (*made by Gotoh*)
>Seymour Duncan Hyperion

*Boi*


----------



## ThomasUV777

I want that Ibanez AZ2204-ICM. But putting down 2k euros for it? Pass.


----------



## Albake21

hatena6 said:


> Thomann posted some 2018 guitars and basses
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az2204_icm.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az224f_big.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr2605_cbb_premium.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr870_alg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_srms806_btt_workshop.htm


An Ibanez with SS frets! Am I reading that right?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

hatena6 said:


> Thomann posted some 2018 guitars and basses
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az2204_icm.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az224f_big.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr2605_cbb_premium.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr870_alg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_srms806_btt_workshop.htm



All these look great, really GASing for one of those AZ models. Really interested in those Duncan pickups and what the fretboard radius is.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Albake21 said:


> An Ibanez with SS frets! Am I reading that right?



Yes, although to be fair, Ibanez has offered SS frets on some previous year's Prestige models (and some recent Premium's), namely the Prestige Uppercut series.


----------



## Cheap

looks like there are a TON of AZ models

curious about 's-tech wood'

edit: would like to see a lot less pickguard options


----------



## Albake21

Cheap said:


> looks like there are a TON of AZ models
> 
> curious about 's-tech wood'


Good catch! I didn't even notice that lol. Wonder what it is.


----------



## Cheap

Albake21 said:


> Good catch! I didn't even notice that lol. Wonder what it is.


i'm not entirely sure how much i care haha 

i saw polyphia using the protoypes a couple weeks back (definitely the best looking out of all of the protos as far as i'm concerned) and they got some of the best live guitar tones i've heard so i'm sure my wallet is going to be destroyed by these at some point


----------



## Matt08642

Mr GriND said:


> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/P:2018_J_Custom_line



Nice to see an HSH RG J custom without the gaudy tree of life inlay, but man those 2 dots on the 12th look awful to me, not that I would be able to buy any of these regardless


----------



## JoeyBTL

Yea I'm definitely going to have to get one of the 24 fret AZ models. Those specs confirm a lot of what I was hoping for in them. It would be awesome if the s-tech wood means some sort of roasted maple, since that is how they appear to be.


----------



## couverdure

Posting model names, pics and prices for the lazy.

AZ2204F-TAB (JPY 283,000)





AZ242F-TSG (JPY 135,000)




AZ242BC-DET (JPY 135,000)




AZ224F-BTB (JPY 135,000)




AZ224F-BIG (JPY 135,000)




AZ2204-ICM (JPY 226,000)




AZ2402-TFF (JPY 226,000)





I really want to get the HSS ones since I was craving for a guitar with that configuration the other day, though I wish it had 24 frets but either way it's still on my list.


----------



## Masoo2

The three HH models look really nice, it'll be interesting to see if any signature models will be released in the near future based off of the prototypes given to artists. The Polyphia guys are definitely deserving of some sigs, as are the dudes in CHON.

The pickguards though, they just look off proportionally. Mario's 24 fret one with a pickguard didn't look nearly as off, maybe it's due to the 24 frets of his.


----------



## Zahs

It’s rather a bold shift Ibanez are pushing with these models. 

Ibanez have released the RGV models prior and these are on their way. 

Would have been a lot simpler if they just revived the RT series. 

However, a couple of these look like they might be a hit.


----------



## Zahs

It’s rather a bold shift Ibanez are pushing with these models. 

Ibanez have released the RGV models prior and these are on their way. 

Would have been a lot simpler if they just revived the RT series. 

However, a couple of these look like they might be a hit.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I'm wondering about sigs as well. There are plenty of different prototypes the artists have that aren't listed on there yet, so who knows.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Well we know Tosin is out, so who's gonna come in to replace him? I mean the meshuggah guys are still there but someone needs to come in that will be a younger guy in order to get people interested in something different.


----------



## Albake21

MatiasTolkki said:


> Well we know Tosin is out, so who's gonna come in to replace him? I mean the meshuggah guys are still there but someone needs to come in that will be a younger guy in order to get people interested in something different.


Well Polyphia will have their own sigs of the new guitars. There was slight talk about the guys from The Contortionist getting a signature with Ibanez, but I don't think that ever happened. Plus their use of 7 and 6 strings right now is a little weird.


----------



## laxu

hatena6 said:


> Thomann posted some 2018 guitars and basses
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az2204_icm.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az224f_big.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr2605_cbb_premium.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_sr870_alg.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_srms806_btt_workshop.htm



Uuu, those fanned fret basses might be for me. I didn't like how the previous SR fanned frets looked so these are much more up my alley. I do wish they would make a fanned fret BTB though.


----------



## diagrammatiks

are the cheaper az's also made in japan?


----------



## Valnob

They look nice ! I'm gasing for one of the HSS models.
Anybody know why the price difference ? Alder vs Basswood
But are they both made in the same factory ?
1000€ or 1600 €, i'll wait the namm presentation


----------



## couverdure

diagrammatiks said:


> are the cheaper az's also made in japan?


Considering the description says "prestige fretwork", I can safely assume they're also MIJ. 



Valnob said:


> They look nice ! I'm gasing for one of the HSS models.
> Anybody know why the price difference ?


I believe the price difference is caused by the wood differences (basswood vs. alder).


----------



## Siggevaio

Great price if the cheap ones are made in Japan as well. Considering how expensive the more recent models from Ibanez have gotten, that's certainly a pleasant surprise. I'm really looking forward to NAMM.


----------



## voxelate

Albake21 said:


> Good catch! I didn't even notice that lol. Wonder what it is.


Seems like it's just a Japanese supplier for roasted woods.
st-wood.jp/about/


----------



## Sogradde

Siggevaio said:


> Great price if the cheap ones are made in Japan as well. Considering how expensive the more recent models from Ibanez have gotten, that's certainly a pleasant surprise. I'm really looking forward to NAMM.


I don't know, Ibanez is kinda weird in that regard. On one hand, the 652/752 series is pretty affordable considering they come with nice woods and proper DiMarzios (although there was definitely a high amound of lemons amongst them). On the other hand you have these ludicrous prices for Indo made Premiums and Iron Labels, which are nice looking but feel cheap and/or are low quality. Some of the Indo Ibanez guitars are very interesting for sure but I could never justify paying that much for them when I can have a solid prestige for a little more.


----------



## Kemper

the cheaper AZs are too cheap for a Japanese made Ibanez. They are more likely being made in Indonesia. SSFrets, Duncans and baked necks are 2k plus when made in the fujigen factory.


----------



## The 1

I remember seeing something about there being a prestige level and a premium level for the new AZ, so most likely the cheaper ones are Indo.


----------



## eightsixboy

The 1 said:


> I remember seeing something about there being a prestige level and a premium level for the new AZ, so most likely the cheaper ones are Indo.



Well if that's true then that sucks major ass tbh. For 2.5k I would rather buy a J Custom the the AZ if the only MIJ ones were at that price. I guess we will have to wait for namm.


----------



## diagrammatiks

The rg550 resissue shows they can definitely make a prestige at that price....
but they also have premiums that are even more. 
Wish they had a 24 fret trem version of this too.


----------



## Kemper

The 1 said:


> I remember seeing something about there being a prestige level and a premium level for the new AZ, so most likely the cheaper ones are Indo.



My guess: AZ2XXX is MIJ, AZXX is MII.


----------



## Albake21

diagrammatiks said:


> The rg550 resissue shows they can definitely make a prestige at that price....
> but they also have premiums that are even more.
> Wish they had a 24 fret trem version of this too.


Gotta love Ibanez's pricing, doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## JoeyBTL

couverdure said:


> Considering the description says "prestige fretwork", I can safely assume they're also MIJ.



Since I am sitting here holding my Premium, I remembered that the prestige fretwork, or something along those lines, was advertised on these well because mine does has ball fret ends. So I'm thinking that may not matter in this case.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I want it to be like shocker. they are lll premiums. 

i just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## manu80

https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
I like this one, I got no money for a suhr custom but this could look like it a bit !!!
Duncan Hyperion ? first time I hear about that


----------



## Shoeless_jose

manu80 said:


> https://www.thomann.de/intl/jp/ibanez_az242f_tsg.htm
> I like this one, I got no money for a suhr custom but this could look like it a bit !!!
> Duncan Hyperion ? first time I hear about that



I cant find anything about it. Maybe its like how they had "real dimarzio" pickups in other models that were just ibanez only stuff


----------



## manu80

Seems it's available but no in flesh pics on the net yet
I'd like to see the color in real


----------



## hatena6

Gear4music posted new models of Ibanez and Jackson.
https://www.gear4music.com/news/art...rdware-Vintage-Inspired-Models/7EL/2018-01-01
https://www.gear4music.com/news/art...luding-the-Return-of-the-RG550/7EP/2018-01-01


----------



## Zahs

£900 for the 550. Not bad. Although the price points of the premium and prestige overlap a bit too much now. 

I’d take an “entry” spec prestige over a high spec premium any day. 

Wasnt the whole point of premium was to be the middle ground?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

hatena6 said:


> Gear4music posted new models of Ibanez and Jackson.
> https://www.gear4music.com/news/art...rdware-Vintage-Inspired-Models/7EL/2018-01-01
> https://www.gear4music.com/news/art...luding-the-Return-of-the-RG550/7EP/2018-01-01



Yup, looks like the lower-priced AZ's are Premium as I figured. Hmm, I wonder what this pickup switching thing is all about on the AZ's?

This is interesting though i must say:
https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...Iron-Label-2018-Cerulean-Blue-Burst-Flat/28PA


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Well this was fast:


----------



## diagrammatiks

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yup, looks like the lower-priced AZ's are Premium as I figured. Hmm, I wonder what this pickup switching thing is all about on the AZ's?
> 
> This is interesting though i must say:
> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...Iron-Label-2018-Cerulean-Blue-Burst-Flat/28PA



friggin 12th parallel again. garbo.


----------



## gunshow86de

And a new version of the Tubescreamer.....


----------



## Leviathus

BORING!

WHERE ARE THE STEVES!?!?!?

EDIT:


----------



## MatiasTolkki

JoeyBTL said:


> Since I am sitting here holding my Premium, I remembered that the prestige fretwork, or something along those lines, was advertised on these well because mine does has ball fret ends. So I'm thinking that may not matter in this case.



Premium fretwork was advertised as J custom level fretwork for a long time; since when did THAT change?


----------



## CapinCripes

Zahs said:


> Wasnt the whole point of premium was to be the middle ground?


You would think that, but it seems its a tier aimed directly at the all exotic woods all the time crowd as it currently stands. It was probably decided that they would have to be indo made because the MIJ price tag with all the fancy woods (arnt most of them 11 piece Wenge/Bubinga/Maple/Purpleheart necks now?) and finishes going on on those would be..... shocking to most people and it would be more profitable to sell a decent amount at a semi-moderate price by making them in Indonesia and with lower grade hardware rather than have a whole new line of almost j customs. The iron labels are more lined up to be that middle ground in most cases, most retailing around 899


----------



## novocaine

The entire catalogue is posted if any of you are interested 
https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018


----------



## Randy

I don't know how I feel about these until I've seen Chappers and the other guy talking about unrelated things for 45 minutes. Until then I'm on the fence.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm a little bummed the Talman strat variants have been discontinued, no more 3S pickup models. Though it's to be expected now the new AZs are up the forefront. I like the espresso burst model best, and may get one in the future. 

Also an upright bass? Seriously? Hoo boy.


----------



## diagrammatiks

THAT S1070 is AWESOME. don't even are it's a premium.


----------



## Rawkmann

Pretty disappointing since the S models are the only Ibbys I really care about and it looks like they are being neglected once again. The expansion of the SA series is cool but meh on everything else.


----------



## TGN

Anyone familiar with the Gotoh T1802 and T1502 bridges on the AZ2402 and AZ242?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Rawkmann said:


> Pretty disappointing since the S models are the only Ibbys I really care about and it looks like they are being neglected once again. The expansion of the SA series is cool but meh on everything else.


Exactly..... like most of the years the guitars i would really want are not available in my area. And they didnt released anything new in their regular lineup (excluding those Vintage style strats) just "remastered" some old things. I would instantly go for some RG550s but probably they will be overpriced in EU. Those days are over when a Prestige model was around 1000e now they atacking sometimes 2200. :/


----------



## MatiasTolkki

UltimaWeapon said:


> Exactly..... like most of the years the guitars i would really want are not available in my area. And they didnt released anything new in their regular lineup (excluding those Vintage style strats) just "remastered" some old things. I would instantly go for some RG550s but probably they will be overpriced in EU. Those days are over when a Prestige model was around 1000e now they atacking sometimes 2200. :/



Someone said that the 550s are 900 euros earlier in this thread.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

MatiasTolkki said:


> Someone said that the 550s are 900 euros earlier in this thread.


900 british pounds that could be probably around 1100 or 1200e


----------



## MatiasTolkki

UltimaWeapon said:


> 900 british pounds that could be probably around 1100 or 1200e



But that's cheaper than they have been in a long time right? I got a 550RF because of the price actually.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

MatiasTolkki said:


> But that's cheaper than they have been in a long time right? I got a 550RF because of the price actually.


Its too soon to judge but lets hope so  The last years RG655s are still 1400e here and those are one of the cheapest available. For a Japan production is still a reasonable price tho. If i may compare to some ESPs MIJ these Ibbys are still cheaper.


----------



## ixlramp

Eww the AZs ... a whole new guitar line and it's disappointingly old fashioned, strat trem, flat headstock with string trees, 'new breed of ... young guitarists ... maintaining traditional elements'. I loathe the conservatism of mainstream guitar culture.
The rumoured Affirma basses haven't appeared yet, hopefully at NAMM.


----------



## Toxin

ixlramp said:


> Eww the AZs ... a whole new guitar line and it's disappointingly old fashioned, strat trem, flat headstock with string trees, 'new breed of ... young guitarists ... maintaining traditional elements'. I loathe the conservatism of mainstream guitar culture.
> The rumoured Affirma basses haven't appeared yet, hopefully at NAMM.



Couldn't agree more...
RGD a few years ago was a fresh breeze, i hoped they would expand this line, like more colors, options(jap models, not iron label), but now we see this..."progression"


----------



## Valnob

Thomann has updated its prices for the AZ models
Premium AZ 1.199 €
Prestige AZ 1.999 €
Prestige AZ w/ flame maple top 2.499 €


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Valnob said:


> Thomann has updated its prices for the AZ models
> Premium AZ 1.199 €
> Prestige AZ 1.999 €
> Prestige AZ w/ flame maple top 2.499 €


Poormans Suhr?


----------



## diagrammatiks

UltimaWeapon said:


> Poormans Suhr?



is it though. the az flame top is like the same cost as a suhr.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Toxin said:


> Couldn't agree more...
> RGD a few years ago was a fresh breeze, i hoped they would expand this line, like more colors, options(jap models, not iron label), but now we see this..."progression"



I want a 25.5" scale, 6 string RGD with a Lo pro or OE, MIJ. I LOVE those bevels (better than Kiesel's wannabe RGD, the Aries, that thing can die in a fire).


----------



## Jonathan20022

Jesus, I'd rather have a Suhr if this is going to cost me 3k USD for an MIJ AZ

At least that way I'm getting a tried and true Gotoh 510, Suhr Pickups, MIA Suhr Quality, and the resale value of a Suhr.


----------



## couverdure

I don't know where to start since there are lots of new models in the catalog, but as a huge Ibanez fanboy I'll have to admit that this year already surpassed last year in terms of new models and some returning ones. I'll try to mention the ones I like the most.

The AZ series in general. I've been hyped for them since Polyphia and CHON revealed their prototypes. I've always wanted an Ibanez that has a modern strat shape without looking too "metal"-y.
Everyone's getting excited over the RG550 reissues, which are nice too, but I don't hear anyone talk about the RG521. If the 550's prices indicate anything, then the 521 should be an affordable new MIJ hardtail RG.
Paul Gilbert's new FRM200. It's based on the guitar he's been using on tour with Mr. Big lately and it comes with DiMarzio mini-humbuckers, which is pretty new since they're not as common as regular humbuckers.
MM1, Martin Miller's signature model. That was an unexpected one since I never thought he was that popular enough to warrant a sig, but it looks very nice (and is MIJ so that's a plus)
The purple burst Iron Label RGs. Looks like Ibanez are following Mayones' ways again, but I'm all in for more reverse headstocks.
Some of the new standard tier RGs. They're nothing special but they have DiMarzio Tone Zone/Air Norton in them and two of them have reverse headstocks so A+.
The new Iron Label RGDs. The RGDIR6M reminds me of the RGR565 a lot, and I'm glad there's an IL that isn't in some monochrome or burst finish. The RGDIM6FM is intriguing since it's a fanned fret sixer, and good for Ibanez for joining the Fishman Fluence game because I've heard good things from their hype.
Two new AX models. For the longest time the only AX model remaining was the Gio one, and I was surprised when I saw them in their own category.
NuTube Screamer looks very interesting, it's another collaboration with Korg since the Kaoss Pad-equipped models.
The only thing I'm upset about is the lack of Tosin Abasi's new model due to him starting his own company, but I hope the new stuff would do well because it seems that Ibanez are on a huge roll lately.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Guess they wanted to not compete with the price of the new 550s, since they know the 550s are gonna sell like crazy.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Also, I still think Tosin is an idiot for trying to start a new guitar company in this market, with sales dropping and all. Look at Ola and Solar. Yeah they are selling right now, because they are new, but when that early rush dies down, what's gonna happen? There are too many companies out there now and I don't think Tosin is going to be able to really get a lot out of this venture since people dont have a lot of disposable income.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

@couverdure 

The reason you dont hear a lot about the 521s is that they are the same color as the 570s and even over here in Japan, they didn't sell all that well, when competing against RFR and PN.


----------



## Jonathan20022

MatiasTolkki said:


> Also, I still think Tosin is an idiot for trying to start a new guitar company in this market, with sales dropping and all. Look at Ola and Solar. Yeah they are selling right now, because they are new, but when that early rush dies down, what's gonna happen? There are too many companies out there now and I don't think Tosin is going to be able to really get a lot out of this venture since people dont have a lot of disposable income.



Tosin seems to be doing just fine, and even if it's some indication. All the wild speculation, and even our own 50+ page discussion thread about him and his next guitar/venture, I'm sure there will be more than enough sales. His previous signature was a 4k instrument that while fantastic didn't sell well because Ibanez seems to have a hard time pricing their instruments in anything besides the basic MII tier, Premium, Prestige, and J Custom/Signatures being 3k+. 

If he has the ambition to release something unique and has enough confidence in the market, because let's face it. People don't jump into ventures on whims and get multiple people involved in their business on a hunch that it'll do well. I'm sure the guy did his fair share of research on the demographic and market.

I see that argument a ton now too, that people don't have as much disposable income to put into a high end instrument. Well what about the numerous companies that while established, don't cater to the low end/mid range markets? Suhr/Tom Anderson/Mayones/etc seem to be doing just fine with I'm sure most of their sales being individual 3k+ orders.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> Tosin seems to be doing just fine, and even if it's some indication. All the wild speculation, and even our own 50+ page discussion thread about him and his next guitar/venture, I'm sure there will be more than enough sales. His previous signature was a 4k instrument that while fantastic didn't sell well because Ibanez seems to have a hard time pricing their instruments in anything besides the basic MII tier, Premium, Prestige, and J Custom/Signatures being 3k+.
> 
> If he has the ambition to release something unique and has enough confidence in the market, because let's face it. People don't jump into ventures on whims and get multiple people involved in their business on a hunch that it'll do well. I'm sure the guy did his fair share of research on the demographic and market.
> 
> I see that argument a ton now too, that people don't have as much disposable income to put into a high end instrument. Well what about the numerous companies that while established, don't cater to the low end/mid range markets? Suhr/Tom Anderson/Mayones/etc seem to be doing just fine with I'm sure most of their sales being individual 3k+ orders.



ya tosin will be fine. i doubt that shop can put out more then 20 guitars a year and 20 guitars at 4k is the sweet spot right now.
the middle class going away doesn't mean no one has money anymore. It just means the sub 1500 becomes very very competitive and then you just need to find 20 people to give you lots of money.

maybe 100 guitars. anderson is putting out 600 a year but they are a lot bigger operation then frank.


----------



## dav43

my GAS for this new year!!!


----------



## marcwormjim

Jonathan20022 said:


> People don't jump into ventures on whims and get multiple people involved in their business on a hunch that it'll do well. I'm sure the guy did his fair share of research on the demographic and market.



Want to buy a franchise?


----------



## diagrammatiks

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom.

the rgd multi scale 6 could be interesting. but i keep looking at pictures of it, and the 12th parallel terrible design makes me have vertigo and want to vomit.


----------



## Metropolis

2018 catalog is here
https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018

Little bit a disappointment, but damn those RG521's are cheap, 899 euros for a japanese made guitar. Iron Label line is overly blown as always in recent years. They look beatiful tho.


----------



## Zhysick

Metropolis said:


> 2018 catalog is here
> https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018
> 
> Little bit a disappointment, but damn those RG521's are cheap, 899 euros for a japanese made guitar. Iron Label line is overly blown as always in recent years. They look beatiful tho.



First pic I see of this new model... I have to admit I don't know how I feel about the headstock: I was expecting the 6 inline and I'm not sure if I like or not this 3+3... I like the Fishman puppies but never tried a 12th fret parallel so maybe I should try it lol


----------



## Zhysick

Doublepost


----------



## diagrammatiks

Zhysick said:


> First pic I see of this new model... I have to admit I don't know how I feel about the headstock: I was expecting the 6 inline and I'm not sure if I like or not this 3+3... I like the Fishman puppies but never tried a 12th fret parallel so maybe I should try it lol



it's going to be unplayable garbage. trust me on this one.


----------



## Zhysick

diagrammatiks said:


> it's going to be unplayable garbage. trust me on this one.


Why? Mind you elaborate? Because of the parallel fret?


----------



## diagrammatiks

Zhysick said:


> Why? Mind you elaborate? Because of the parallel fret?



yes it will fan the frets way too far out at the nut. look at that angle in the picture and imagine trying to bar our make a chord at that angle.


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks like they're going with that same light brown, dry looking Jatoba wood (on the Indo models) that ESP is using to replace rosewood. What a shame.

Composite material fretboards now!!!!!111!


----------



## lewis

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like they're going with that same light brown, dry looking Jatoba wood (on the Indo models) that ESP is using to replace rosewood. What a shame.
> 
> *Composite material fretboards now*!!!!!111!



For goodness sake how long do we have to suffer through these plain illogical and ridiculous decisions from companies on their materials used just to appease the "purists". i.e some 58 year old blues player who is so short sighted, he cant look past the fact that guitars HAVE TO BE MADE FROM WOOD...??

Its gotten absolutely stupid at this point. All these laws and legislation's and companies are still trying to use woods?

completely agreed. Lets find wood replacements that are synthetic or whatever please and thank you!!!!.

(Aristides...you guys are gods)


----------



## diagrammatiks

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like they're going with that same light brown, dry looking Jatoba wood (on the Indo models) that ESP is using to replace rosewood. What a shame.
> 
> Composite material fretboards now!!!!!111!



my wenge!! at least make it black.


----------



## cip 123

lewis said:


> completely agreed. Lets find wood replacements that are synthetic or whatever please and thank you!!!!.



You can absolutely bet as soon as they start using man made woods, renewable woods the price will jump up. "Look at this fancy new fretboard" They'll add it on to the price for sure.


----------



## nyxzz

Fucking lmao who would pay Suhr prices for an Ibanez rip off of a Suhr? I REALLY wanted one of these bad, but there is no reason not to just get a used Suhr Modern satin for like 1500 bucks instead. Can't see those selling too well in the US


----------



## nyxzz

Rawkmann said:


> Pretty disappointing since the S models are the only Ibbys I really care about and it looks like they are being neglected once again. The expansion of the SA series is cool but meh on everything else.



Pick up an SV from Japan or used, I just got one and it slays. They still make them for the Japanese market.


----------



## gunch

nyxzz said:


> Pick up an SV from Japan or used, I just got one and it slays. They still make them for the Japanese market.



There's a sick MOL SV on reverb last I looked


----------



## MatiasTolkki

nyxzz said:


> Pick up an SV from Japan or used, I just got one and it slays. They still make them for the Japanese market.



Can't when they all have rosewood.


----------



## nyxzz

MatiasTolkki said:


> Can't when they all have rosewood.



Forgot about that...Damn shame, so much cool stuff in Japan.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

nyxzz said:


> Forgot about that...Damn shame, so much cool stuff in Japan.



I'm lucky that two of my rare birds have maple. Actually, now that I dont have my E-II anymore, I have an RG750VP with rosewood but everything else I own has maple.


----------



## nyxzz

MatiasTolkki said:


> I'm lucky that two of my rare birds have maple. Actually, now that I dont have my E-II anymore, I have an RG750VP with rosewood but everything else I own has maple.



I will be jealous of that RGR forever


----------



## gunch

They discontinued the ARZ's except for the Uppercut one this year :C

The new ax120 has a cool color though 

The laser blue RGD looks pretty cool too


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> Forgot about that...Damn shame, so much cool stuff in Japan.



w/e i think the s1070 looks awesome. i'll rebuild the damn neck and do all the fretwork myself if it comes down to it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

nyxzz said:


> I will be jealous of that RGR forever



Remember, I have TWO of them


----------



## nyxzz

diagrammatiks said:


> w/e i think the s1070 looks awesome. i'll rebuild the damn neck and do all the fretwork myself if it comes down to it.



I agree it does look awesome, I have just had bad experiences with all the indo ibanez guitars I have ever played. Anecdotal, I know - I'm sure there are many happy premium owners.


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> I agree it does look awesome, I have just had bad experiences with all the indo ibanez guitars I have ever played. Anecdotal, I know - I'm sure there are many happy premium owners.


did your sv come yet?


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> I agree it does look awesome, I have just had bad experiences with all the indo ibanez guitars I have ever played. Anecdotal, I know - I'm sure there are many happy premium owners.


did your sv come yet?


----------



## Rawkmann

nyxzz said:


> Pick up an SV from Japan or used, I just got one and it slays. They still make them for the Japanese market.



I actually used to own one for the short time they were available in the US, but had to sell it. That's probably the number 1 model I wish they'd bring back for the US market. In fact, all Ibanez really needs to do is bring over all the Japan only models (RGV, SV, SA) and offer more models with the Edge Zero Bridge (I'm weird I don't love the OG Edge) to win me back.


----------



## gunch

It's just guessing at this point but did they use the regular (thin) S body carve for the new SAs? pretty cool if so


----------



## nyxzz

Rawkmann said:


> I actually used to own one for the short time they were available in the US, but had to sell it. That's probably the number 1 model I wish they'd bring back for the US market. In fact, all Ibanez really needs to do is bring over all the Japan only models (RGV, SV, SA) and offer more models with the Edge Zero Bridge (I'm weird I don't love the OG Edge) to win me back.


I am also weird and I love that zero bridge. Like a parker bridge kind of. I can't stand string changes etc with a floyd and also locking nuts poke my hand


----------



## nyxzz

diagrammatiks said:


> did your sv come yet?


Yep, went to the luthier for a setup but it was definitely worth buying. Trem works very well and alpha/omega sound super good. maybe my favorite pickups ive ever played, aside from the PRS 59/09


----------



## manu80

well I got no money for a suhr , beyond my self imposed money limit, so I may take the tequila burst AZ.
Love this color. Too bad they did'nt go for the marching headstock...


----------



## Masoo2

Yeah, the premiums are basically one of the only options for a Suhr-type guitar far under $2000. The Marco Sfogli model kinda fit this bill as well, but it used the traditional RG shape. Now that I think about it, has there even been a NGD for it on here?

Definitely interested in the HH models, just need to see how the initial reviews turn out. Curious as to how the general reception of the new SDs + Dyna-Mix will be once these are out in the wild.


----------



## Matt08642

Not digging that they're using that shitty old block heel joint again on so many MIJ guitars. It's prone to cracking and doesn't feel anywhere near as good as the AANJ. They need to reissue the late 90s rg550s that had all the same appointments as the originals but with an AANJ


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Matt08642 said:


> Not digging that they're using that shitty old block heel joint again on so many MIJ guitars. It's prone to cracking and doesn't feel anywhere near as good as the AANJ. They need to reissue the late 90s rg550s that had all the same appointments as the originals but with an AANJ



They did that last year - the RG655m. For some reason it's more exciting when they call it the 550.


----------



## Pablo

Matt08642 said:


> Not digging that they're using that shitty old block heel joint again on so many MIJ guitars. It's prone to cracking and doesn't feel anywhere near as good as the AANJ. They need to reissue the late 90s rg550s that had all the same appointments as the originals but with an AANJ


To me, ye olde block heel sounds better than the “new” AANJ. With that said, comfort and access is obviously seriously impeeded by the massive heel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt08642 said:


> Not digging that they're using that shitty old block heel joint again on so many MIJ guitars. It's prone to cracking and doesn't feel anywhere near as good as the AANJ. They need to reissue the late 90s rg550s that had all the same appointments as the originals but with an AANJ



If they get the necks right I'm all for the older joints. The thinner upper register on the old block and slant models is what keeps me collecting old Ibbys. 

It would be great if they could do that same thing with a more modern heel, especially considering how much better materials and manufacturing are now.


----------



## Matt08642

Adam Of Angels said:


> They did that last year - the RG655m. For some reason it's more exciting when they call it the 550.



The 655 is not a 550. The pickups are different, and it only came in dull boring colors.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Matt08642 said:


> The 655 is not a 550. The pickups are different, and it only came in dull boring colors.



It comes in some colors the 550 was available in, and pickup choice is virtually never thought of as a defining feature on a guitar (no other brand would release an identical guitar with different pickups and give it a new name).


----------



## A-Branger

also remember that is a german catalog, Europe gets different models to what USA gets and what Australia gets too


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Matt08642 said:


> Not digging that they're using that shitty old block heel joint again on so many MIJ guitars. It's prone to cracking and doesn't feel anywhere near as good as the AANJ. They need to reissue the late 90s rg550s that had all the same appointments as the originals but with an AANJ



AANJ gets neck cracks too. My RGR580DW has a tiny hairline crack and that has AANJ.


----------



## Rawkmann

I broke out my old RG770 a few days ago actually, and yeah, the old block heels are pretty uncomfortable. Definitely don’t see why Ibanez is bringing that back even on the reissues. Give me an updated 550 with an AANJ and Edge Zero.


----------



## Glades

No more Prestige S 7s :,(


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Rawkmann said:


> I broke out my old RG770 a few days ago actually, and yeah, the old block heels are pretty uncomfortable. Definitely don’t see why Ibanez is bringing that back even on the reissues. Give me an updated 550 with an AANJ and Edge Zero.



Edge zero, meh. OE/LP are made from far better materials, not to mention if the bridge or anything fails, you can get a Gotoh 1996E as a direct drop replacement. EZ has no replacement except another EZ and you can't just source parts for it.

Block heel is cumbersome, I agree, but being that I am coming from AANJ/Neckthrus, everything will feel a bit weird at first. TBH, now the block doesn't bother me all that much, because i've been playing my 550RF more than any of my other guitars, Carvin/Kiesels included.


----------



## s2k9k

Always been super excited about the new Ibanez models every year. There's some cool stuff this year, but nothing really GASworthy for me this year. The 550's are cool. But I can't stand those Premium fretboards. I have been shopping for and buying some older Prestiges lately.


----------



## diagrammatiks

the 550 is a prestige tho? it's the same as the old prestiges?


----------



## btbg

Rawkmann said:


> Give me an updated 550 with an Edge Zero.



Fuck. No.

Boo this man.


----------



## btbg

Dp


----------



## diagrammatiks

the 550 is a prestige tho? it's the same as the old prestiges?


----------



## A-Branger

aaand as always Ibanez doesnt fail to disapoint in the bass department for me. I always dreamed of a nice SR premium, I dont think is gonna happen now. Their new color its awfull that vomit blue burst thing uhg, that green is terrible, and the trans white might be "ok" but the back wood seems to be stained in an off color, plus dont really like the choice of from where the tops gets cut, rather the look of the top being bigger in the lines of the bass. The SR1305 keeps being the best choice by far of what they ahve done in the last 8 years or so.

Also must say, great they are including stained flame mapple tops with those two fades in the standard line. I always hate on the why guitars get such beautiful stain colors while in the bass world everything is "natural"

aaaaand that new BTB 33" ooohhhh....now called BTB845V (tha F$%* ibanez????). Wish that finish was available when I got mine.... buuuut I still like the previous BTB shape in the horns  plus although it looks nice in the bevel/wings, that seems to be a new trend of 3 layer so the back is actually Mahogany.... which for ibanez that could mean anything from yellow to red to dark brown to black, anything but the actual natural color of it


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The green RGA with white EMGs looks sweet


----------



## Sogradde

Meanwhile at Ibanez headquarters:

"Sir, with all those new regulations rosewood is becoming a less than optimal choice for future fretboards. What do you propose for the next year? More maple? Ebony? Synthetic materials?"
"Use some wood that's even more brown!"
"But.. Sir? What about black guitars..?"
"MOAR BROWN!!! (except on low quality indo guitars, put ebony on them)"

Classic Ibanez.


----------



## zarg

some (german) videos about the new models can be found here:


----------



## Zhysick

diagrammatiks said:


> yes it will fan the frets way too far out at the nut. look at that angle in the picture and imagine trying to bar our make a chord at that angle.



I used to have an 8 string 3" fan with 7th fret parallel and I don't think this fan is much more drastic at the nut than that one and was not difficult to play at all (even F bar chord at first fret) so I'm pretty sure the Ibanez is not that bad


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Yas! RG550s under 1000e.


----------



## myrtorp

I kinda like the looks of the blue AZ.


----------



## Curt

I hope this model makes it to the US. When I buy a semi-hollow, it will be that one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If anyone is looking at any 2018 maple board prestiges you will need to account for how Ibanez rarely dress their fret ends on maples boards. You will need to factor in the cost of getting the fret ends rounded off on top of the purchase, more if they are SS frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> If anyone is looking at any 2018 maple board prestiges you will need to account for how Ibanez rarely dress their fret ends on maples boards. You will need to factor in the cost of getting the fret ends rounded off on top of the purchase, more if they are SS frets.



Is that a 2018 model? Which one?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its a 2016 RG725, just an example of what it will look like if you get unlucky. I saw countless maple boarded Rg652s that had the same problems in 2017. Rich says its been a problem for years but Ibanez won't address it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its a 2016 RG725, just an example of what it will look like if you get unlucky. I saw countless maple boarded Rg652s that had the same problems in 2017. Rich says its been a problem for years but Ibanez won't address it.



It's always been a bit hit or miss. I was always told that it had to do with backlogs at Fujigen. It seems the bigger the work load the more we see issues like this in the wild. 

It's a shame they haven't worked on it. Reminds me of the contour problems on the JS models.

Hopefully they can right the ship as those RG550s are going to sell lights out as long as the quality is there.


----------



## Curt

Lorcan Ward said:


> If anyone is looking at any 2018 maple board prestiges you will need to account for how Ibanez rarely dress their fret ends on maples boards. You will need to factor in the cost of getting the fret ends rounded off on top of the purchase, more if they are SS frets.



pretty sad tthat my $250 indo made RG6003FM had infinitely better fret dressing than that and actually nothing particularly bad about the fretwork at all. Shame to see that happening on guitars that cost that freaking much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Curt said:


> pretty sad tthat my $250 indo made RG6003FM had infinitely better fret dressing than that and actually nothing particularly bad about the fretwork at all. Shame to see that happening on guitars that cost that freaking much.



That's the kind of stuff that should have been sent back by the distributor and refused by the retailer. Not to mention the player should have returned it.

That's why I only recommend certain retailers these days, not just guitars. Any authorized dealer can click some buttons on an order page, actually delivering exceptional guitars takes effort. 

Rich at Ibanez Rules is the best. Even the inspection only stuff is better as he's not shy about sending stuff back.


----------



## Curt

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the kind of stuff that should have been sent back by the distributor and refused by the retailer. Not to mention the player should have returned it.
> 
> That's why I only recommend certain retailers these days, not just guitars. Any authorized dealer can click some buttons on an order page, actually delivering exceptional guitars takes effort.
> 
> Rich at Ibanez Rules is the best. Even the inspection only stuff is better as he's not shy about sending stuff back.


Very true. It definitely sucks, but with multiple levels of checks, this should be something that without a doubt shouldn't make its way out into the wild. I bought my beater ibby on the Guitar Center website sight unseen and suppose I got lucky, because it's the second best playing guitar I've ever owned, and is the cheapest by far. The horror stories I hear from people about the premiums and the iron label stuff (the stuff in my price range) has kind of steered me away from Ibanez lately though, but the AZ premium 24 fretters have my attention right now. I certainly hope that when they are finally available that I can snag one from Rich, because he really is great to deal with and I know I can trust any guitar I buy from him to be top notch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The checks only matter if there is follow through. 

I'm sure the distributor looked at the guitar. And I'm sure the retailer did too. But they didn't really fulfill thier portion of authorization agreement. 

It's like those cute red white and blue stickers with initials on the back of some guitars. That sharpie isn't a magic wand. If the dude just quickly pencil whipped it, it means nothing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Zhysick said:


> I used to have an 8 string 3" fan with 7th fret parallel and I don't think this fan is much more drastic at the nut than that one and was not difficult to play at all (even F bar chord at first fret) so I'm pretty sure the Ibanez is not that bad



that's because they put the parallel in the right place.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Zhysick said:


> I used to have an 8 string 3" fan with 7th fret parallel and I don't think this fan is much more drastic at the nut than that one and was not difficult to play at all (even F bar chord at first fret) so I'm pretty sure the Ibanez is not that bad



that's because they put the parallel in the right place.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> the 550 is a prestige tho? it's the same as the old prestiges?



No it isn't, but it IS MIJ. It's not branded as prestige either. According to Rich at Ibanez Rules, there are 6 extra stages of quality control added to prestiges that standard MIJs dont have. I don't see the difference though, I've had prestiges and standard MIJs, and my 2018 550, and the best one I have owned is my 550.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's always been a bit hit or miss. I was always told that it had to do with backlogs at Fujigen. It seems the bigger the work load the more we see issues like this in the wild.
> 
> It's a shame they haven't worked on it. Reminds me of the contour problems on the JS models.
> 
> Hopefully they can right the ship as those RG550s are going to sell lights out as long as the quality is there.



I felt a little bit of sharpness on the High E side of my 550s maple board, but I don't actually make contact with those fret ends and, personally, I don't like rounded off edges. Something about them seems a little off.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MatiasTolkki said:


> No it isn't, but it IS MIJ. It's not branded as prestige either. According to Rich at Ibanez Rules, there are 6 extra stages of quality control added to prestiges that standard MIJs dont have. I don't see the difference though, I've had prestiges and standard MIJs, and my 2018 550, and the best one I have owned is my 550.



they wouldn't label these as prestiges even if they got the extra stages. and they definitely don't have premium level fretwork since they are made in japan. The original rg550 was pre-prestige. It's not quite the same as the prestige/japanese standard split that happened later.

these reissues should have the same qc as the 1550 which are prestige labeled.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The new RG550s are specifically being labeled as not Prestige. That's kinda what has me worried, as far as consistency of fretwork. 

As others have shown, even those advertised as having "Prestige Fret End Treatment" aren't exactly leaving Fujigen perfect. 

For what it's worth the previous limited edition reissues did have Prestige frets.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Bring back the AX models!!!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> they wouldn't label these as prestiges even if they got the extra stages. and they definitely don't have premium level fretwork since they are made in japan. The original rg550 was pre-prestige. It's not quite the same as the prestige/japanese standard split that happened later.
> 
> these reissues should have the same qc as the 1550 which are prestige labeled.



Well I know Rich can be trusted about this kinda thing, but I will tell you, I had an RG3770DX, which cost 70,000 yen MORE than my 550 but I think the 550 is far better. I sold the 3770 pretty soon after I bought it as I didnt get a long with it.


----------



## Kemper

Ibanez is using Panga Panga instead of Wenge or Roswood on serveral midprice models or MII signature guitars for 2018. The lower priced signatures come with Jatoba fretboards. Cheaper woods but same price, not very convincing to me.

The Japanese AZs neck specs (in case it wasn´t mentioned before):

Scale lenght: 648mm/25.5”
a : width: 42mm NUT
b : width: 56.4mm 24F
c : Thickness:20.5mm 1F
d : Thickness: 22.5mm 12 F
Radius 305mmR


----------



## diagrammatiks

MatiasTolkki said:


> Well I know Rich can be trusted about this kinda thing, but I will tell you, I had an RG3770DX, which cost 70,000 yen MORE than my 550 but I think the 550 is far better. I sold the 3770 pretty soon after I bought it as I didnt get a long with it.



my 87 was already the best ibanez i ever played. they just have to be that good. There was no such thing as prestige when the 550 came out. that's all that matters.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> my 87 was already the best ibanez i ever played. they just have to be that good. There was no such thing as prestige when the 550 came out. that's all that matters.



I can agree with that. My 89 750VP and 91 RG5000 smoke most of my guitars, except for maybe the 550, where they are on equal footing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kemper said:


> Ibanez is using Panga Panga instead of Wenge or Roswood on serveral midprice models or MII signature guitars for 2018. The lower priced signatures come with Jatoba fretboards. Cheaper woods but same price, not very convincing to me.



Pretty much all wood is cheap when bought in the quantities that Cortek buys them in. 

Wood is priced on availability and it's very market dependent. 

Should they have changed more when prices swung in the other direction? Of course not. 

You're not paying for the base materials on cheaper instruments, you're paying for them to be turned into guitars.


----------



## nikt

https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018

Not sure if it's not repost.

Full 2018 catalog


----------



## Viginez

some fresh vids
there are like 10 parts


----------



## NeglectedField

I thoroughly approve of the reverse headstock additions both to the Iron Gear and Standard ranges. And a neck-thru matte finish one at that as well. It's a shame I can't justify getting another RG, really. And of course usual moans about this and that being Indonesian.


----------



## ixlramp

Good to see fanned fret models but i am concerned about the 12th fret being perpendicular, what are they thinking seeing as most have it at the 7th or even better the 5th fret? Not good ergonomically.

I realised that Ibanez don't actually have a Strat line of guitars (something i respect them for) so if the AZ series means a better chance of commercial survival then so be it. At least they're not exact copies.

Can't see the point of the Genesis models, modern RGs are much better and that neck joint is horrible, tapering it like that isn't going to make it feel good to put your thumb on that plate.


----------



## CapinCripes

btbg said:


> Fuck. No.
> 
> Boo this man.


seriously if I woke up and somebody had put an edge zero in my 550 I would probably have to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Pablo

ixlramp said:


> Can't see the point of the Genesis models, modern RGs are much better and that neck joint is horrible, tapering it like that isn't going to make it feel good to put your thumb on that plate.


To me, the old RG heel construction simply tends to sound better. I suspect that this is due to much less of the neck being unsuspended, effectively making the construction decidedly more stable and stiff.

Moreover, seing as my main squeeze is a modded Strat, the construction simply feels like home to me - the block heel begins at the 16th fret, just as on a Strat.

With that said, the AANJ obviously is MUCH more comfortable and offers MUCH easier access to the higher frets. However, to me that access tends to come at a tonal cost. In the same vein, I also greatly prefer the old AANJ 22 fret S-Series to the new 24 fret ones. Again: they simply sound better to me.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Zahs

Disappointed in this line-up actually. 

Apart from the 550s, everything seems pretty dull, and even the 550 is a nostalgia trip.
AZs are a disappointment. 
Prestige’s are barely-existent in how they used to be. Remember 2003-2005. How times have changed. 

Premiums are now way OTT and over-priced, along with Iron Label. 

Looking at the AZ for around 1000 UK imperial credits, there are a lot better options out there. For example, you can get a prestige ibanez. I can get a Manson guitar for 1100. That’s considered boutique. Fender USA basic strat is at a similar price point in the UK. You can also get something like a PRS SE model or heck even a charvel and save a couple of bucks. Seems like a lot of money to be forking out for this premium model. 

Hate to say it. I got no GAS. There are better guitars on the market elsewhere. 

Unless they do a limited run of RG565s.


----------



## CapinCripes

ixlramp said:


> Can't see the point of the Genesis models, modern RGs are much better and that neck joint is horrible, tapering it like that isn't going to make it feel good to put your thumb on that plate.


While the aanj is nice, and is an improvement in some ways it is hardly a necessity to me. I could live with or without it. I play on my charvel and my BC Rich ST all the time and they have full on strat heels and they don't seem to bother me any.


----------



## cardinal

Pablo said:


> To me, the old RG heel construction simply tends to sound better. I suspect that this is due to much less of the neck being unsuspended, effectively making the construction decidedly more stable and stiff.
> 
> Moreover, seing as my main squeeze is a modded Strat, the construction simply feels like home to me - the block heel begins at the 16th fret, just as on a Strat.
> 
> With that said, the AANJ obviously is MUCH more comfortable and offers MUCH easier access to the higher frets. However, to me that access tends to come at a tonal cost. In the same vein, I also greatly prefer the old AANJ 22 fret S-Series to the new 24 fret ones. Again: they simply sound better to me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



+1

As for the fret end treatment, with the wider modern Ibanez necks, the rounded fret ends are fine. But when the necks get a bit narrower, I HATE when the fret ends are heavily rounded. I pull the strings right off the ends of the frets and it sucks.


----------



## USMarine75

So is that Tim Henson model gonna happen?


----------



## gunch

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Bring back the AX models!!!


They did bro read the catalog


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

silverabyss said:


> They did bro read the catalog


 

Yeah I literally seen it right after I posted, hahah


----------



## couverdure

USMarine75 said:


> So is that Tim Henson model gonna happen?


I don't think there's any plans for any Polyphia sig at the moment. Strange because they're more popular than Martin Miller yet he was the one who got a signature model instead of them.


----------



## novocaine

couverdure said:


> I don't think there's any plans for any Polyphia sig at the moment. Strange because they're more popular than Martin Miller yet he was the one who got a signature model instead of them.


i'm really hoping it's in the us release. that pink az with white pickups is lovely.


----------



## USMarine75

couverdure said:


> I don't think there's any plans for any Polyphia sig at the moment. Strange because they're more popular than Martin Miller yet he was the one who got a signature model instead of them.





novocaine said:


> i'm really hoping it's in the us release. that pink az with white pickups is lovely.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Damn, no AX7s. Was really hoping for one for sentimental reasons


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

That electric upright bass is a bit of a surprise, especially at that price. (It's already popped up from one dealer for under a grand: https://www.dawsons.co.uk/ibanez-2018-ub804-upright-electric-bass-mahogany-oil-burst)

However, I'm only really interested if it's full upright bass scale, and neither the catalog nor that dealer listing give the scale. Given that those strings seem to be same D'Addario flats that came on my Ibby Portamento 4 (you can even see the skittles on the body shot), I suspect it's probably just electric bass scale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That electric upright bass is a bit of a surprise, especially at that price. (It's already popped up from one dealer for under a grand: https://www.dawsons.co.uk/ibanez-2018-ub804-upright-electric-bass-mahogany-oil-burst)
> 
> However, I'm only really interested if it's full upright bass scale, and neither the catalog nor that dealer listing give the scale. Given that those strings seem to be same D'Addario flats that came on my Ibby Portamento 4 (you can even see the skittles on the body shot), I suspect it's probably just electric bass scale.



I wouldn't discount it if it's only 1/4 Bass scale.

Those old Dean Pace basses could sound awesome, even low tuned, with the right strings and technique.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

cardinal said:


> +1
> 
> As for the fret end treatment, with the wider modern Ibanez necks, the rounded fret ends are fine. But when the necks get a bit narrower, I HATE when the fret ends are heavily rounded. I pull the strings right off the ends of the frets and it sucks.



I had that problem with my E-II. The frets were rounded (not as much as some J customs I've tried but still) and they slipped off the fingerboard a lot, having he ebony fingerboard didnt help though either. I like flat frets more because there isn't a whole lot of that.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Just checked the catalog for Europe. Nice AZs, but why Ibanez do we still need string trees that fonk up tuning stability when there are even HAP Gotohs used... 

And a fanned 6 RGD w/ Fishman Fluence. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lemonbaby said:


> Just checked the catalog for Europe. Nice AZs, but why Ibanez do we still need string trees that fonk up tuning stability when there are even HAP Gotohs used...



That is kinda weird given how proud of themselves Ibanez was when they made the angled locking nuts to rid the trem'd stuff of string bars.


----------



## A-Branger

Metropolis said:


> 2018 catalog is here
> https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/ibanez_catalog_2018
> 
> Little bit a disappointment, but damn those RG521's are cheap, 899 euros for a japanese made guitar. Iron Label line is overly blown as always in recent years. They look beatiful tho.





zarg said:


> some (german) videos about the new models can be found here:




soooo acording to the video the back of the guitar is stained darker, or I think theres an extra wood that makes the stain looks darker almost black. (as the 3 wood layers of the BTB basses).

seriusly ibanez? whos the one in charge of colors over there?, why would you leave the bevels at a different shade than the back of the gutiar. Why not make the whole thing black instead of grey/brow thing of those bevels and the back darker.

also I never saw the 3+3 headstock coming, donno what to think of it, kinda love it, but kinda no. Wish my Iceman had one.... stupid dragon force dude asking for 6 inline hehhee

oh Ibanez you never stop to amuse me. Lucky I got my Ormsby in order with the right colors


----------



## cardinal

MatiasTolkki said:


> I had that problem with my E-II. The frets were rounded (not as much as some J customs I've tried but still) and they slipped off the fingerboard a lot, having he ebony fingerboard didnt help though either. I like flat frets more because there isn't a whole lot of that.



Yeah, ESP/E-II is one of the brands I was thinking of. Their 7-string necks are a bit narrower than Ibanez and Schecter necks, and once the frets are heavily rounded, there are some techniques that I physically have trouble doing without more room.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

cardinal said:


> Yeah, ESP/E-II is one of the brands I was thinking of. Their 7-string necks are a bit narrower than Ibanez and Schecter necks, and once the frets are heavily rounded, there are some techniques that I physically have trouble doing without more room.



I personally dont get why people fawn over rounded fret edges so much but that's just me.

The E-II I used to have was only 6 strings but I did have more slippage off the frets on that guitar than any of my Ibanezes or Carvin/Kiesels.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatiasTolkki said:


> I personally dont get why people fawn over rounded fret edges so much but that's just me.
> 
> The E-II I used to have was only 6 strings but I did have more slippage off the frets on that guitar than any of my Ibanezes or Carvin/Kiesels.



If a guitar has strings slipping off the fretboard then something is amiss.

I've only run into non-technique-related slippage on poorly done frets relative to neck thickness.

You can have slippage with non-rounded frets. Sometimes they bevel the ends too steep when working the edges after fretting.

The rounded ends shouldn't be any bigger or extend further to the center of the board than they have to.


----------



## novocaine

Anyone knows when the US selection will be released?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

novocaine said:


> Anyone knows when the US selection will be released?



Depends on who leaks it first. 

Usually someone manages to post up the catalog a couple days before NAMM. 

Most of the US dealers are too afraid these days to leak them too far in advance, like they used to.

The US Market 2018 catalog has been available to distributors and dealers for some time now.


----------



## cwhitey2

couverdure said:


> I don't think there's any plans for any Polyphia sig at the moment. Strange because they're more popular than Martin Miller yet he was the one who got a signature model instead of them.



I don't even know who Martin Miller is or why he has a sig.


----------



## novocaine

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on who leaks it first.
> 
> Usually someone manages to post up the catalog a couple days before NAMM.
> 
> Most of the US dealers are too afraid these days to leak them too far in advance, like they used to.
> 
> The US Market 2018 catalog has been available to distributors and dealers for some time now.



Can’t wait!


----------



## novocaine

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on who leaks it first.
> 
> Usually someone manages to post up the catalog a couple days before NAMM.
> 
> Most of the US dealers are too afraid these days to leak them too far in advance, like they used to.
> 
> The US Market 2018 catalog has been available to distributors and dealers for some time now.



Can’t wait!


----------



## bostjan

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That electric upright bass is a bit of a surprise, especially at that price. (It's already popped up from one dealer for under a grand: https://www.dawsons.co.uk/ibanez-2018-ub804-upright-electric-bass-mahogany-oil-burst)
> 
> However, I'm only really interested if it's full upright bass scale, and neither the catalog nor that dealer listing give the scale. Given that those strings seem to be same D'Addario flats that came on my Ibby Portamento 4 (you can even see the skittles on the body shot), I suspect it's probably just electric bass scale.



Looks like there is scant information in the catalogue:







Maybe the Ibanez website will have something about scale length when this is released officially, but, honestly, from the look of it, I would not expect the scale length to be any more than other budget upright electrics, especially seeing how stubby it looks in the photo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think I saw 2 guitars in the whole catalog that I'm even mildly interested in:








I wish they made more FR and destroyer models, those have always been some of my favorites from ibanez


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think I saw 2 guitars in the whole catalog that I'm even mildly interested in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made more FR and destroyer models, those have always been some of my favorites from ibanez



That's two more than I've found.


----------



## lewis

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's two more than I've found.


agree with this.
Page 1 in here was filled with enthusiasm and excitement...
Fast track to now and their lineup this year seems seriously underwhelming/overpriced


----------



## Church2224

The RG550s, RG570s and the AZs are on my list for this year.

TBH the RG550s reissues are all I ever wanted from Ibanez again. I have two of the 2007 Reissues, one being the third guitar I ever owned and love them. The price being right too. I do hope the RG655s will still be in the US for those who want a more modern version of the RG550, but I doubt that.


----------



## couverdure

I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

couverdure said:


> I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
> Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?



Yes.


----------



## teqnick

couverdure said:


> I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
> Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?


Hello, welcome to Sevenstring.org 

On a related note, 2018 seems to be the year of roasted maple necks really being an accessible offering. Is this process not more expensive for the manufacturers , or are they sourcing a lower grade roasted maple?

From my experience, the roasted, flamed, and tung oiled neck on my previous JP was effortless to play, and great to look at


----------



## Metropolis

couverdure said:


> I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
> Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?



Premium and Iron Label is just overblown, and there is just too much emphasis on looks ... still no Prestige level RGA with hardtail bridge, also it would be nice to see something like RGT/RGD hybrid with neck-through joint and longer scale length. AZ's are really nice, but just not my thing. Re-issues of RG550 and 521 just seem plain boring...

There seems to be quite everything to everyone, but just not for me anymore. I hate shouldery Wizard III neck profiles in cheaper models, and 17mm Wizard has way too thin profile combined with flat radius. Nitro Wizard is something between, but still not quite there feelwise like my RGA121 from 2005, which has one of the best necks ever for me. Which is by the way supposed to be very similar to Wizard Premium profile.

Regards, Mr. Picky Ibanez Guy.


----------



## Siggevaio

The Martin Miller signature looks great, if the price is the same as the other models I might consider getting that one. Also the new FRM looks really good, wish they were MIJ though.

Edit: Just noticed that Tom Quayle is getting a model as well, VERY Suhr-esque. Looks great though, check his Facebook (I'm sure someone will post pictures soon).


----------



## diagrammatiks

screw you guys. team S1070 for life.


----------



## manu80

I surely take the plunge on the the AZ tequila burst. Thomann anounces it for end of Feb
Still i may ask to a friend luthier how much would it cost to make something even more Suhresque, like natural binding, brown back, matching headstock just to see ...
that "blank" neck is really annoying me...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

couverdure said:


> I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
> Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?



In my particular situation, I have so many Ibanez guitars that unless something checks all the boxes I don't have a reason to add to the pile.

I guess what's such a bummer is that they spend a couple years building up certain types of guitars and head just towards something I might buy and the BOOM shift in the opposite direction.

I get it. It's not thier fault. I'm not worth catering directly too. I'm sure they'll do just fine without the couple grand I'd throw thier way.


----------



## TGN

Siggevaio said:


> The Martin Miller signature looks great, if the price is the same as the other models I might consider getting that one. Also the new FRM looks really good, wish they were MIJ though.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed that Tom Quayle is getting a model as well, VERY Suhr-esque. Looks great though, check his Facebook (I'm sure someone will post pictures soon).



I think the MM1 will be EUR 2499 in Europe.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I buy this over a suhr modern. but it's only got 22 frets.
why u do this ibanez. 

24 frets. hsh or hss. is that so hard.


----------



## nyxzz

Just wish they could have made an AZ version on the same tier as the RG550 for around the same price...if it was bare bones but MIJ that would be a wallet destroyer.


----------



## diagrammatiks

nyxzz said:


> Just wish they could have made an AZ version on the same tier as the RG550 for around the same price...if it was bare bones but MIJ that would be a wallet destroyer.



roasted maple and ss frets would have been hard...but a bare bones with just ss frets should be possible.


----------



## JoeyBTL

^^ I wish that too, but then it probably wouldn't have some of the features that I'm excited about - 2 being stainless steel frets and a roasted maple neck. I'd hope to see it in the future too but it seems like MIJ/non Prestige thing is only because of it being this throw back model, unfortunately.

But I also understand Ibanez purists like Max who don't see much thats interesting to them this year, since the big thing is the AZ model. Maybe they've seen that in recent years there are tons of RG shreddy style guitars coming out and they wanted to get into the "fusion" style guitar market that really doesn't have nearly as many options out there. In my eyes its great because this is exactly what I've been looking for (minus maybe a few small things) but I'm really excited that they went all in on it, instead of just making Premium models. With all the specs they hit right on the head, its obvious that Ibanez knows they are going after people interested in Suhr guitars. Knowing that, they have to realize that people who are interested in boutique guitar companies like Suhr, go for them because of more than specs, which is the quality of the instrument. Prestige guitars can definitely get there, they just have to do so consistently.


----------



## Rawkmann

diagrammatiks said:


> screw you guys. team S1070 for life.



I like that one too but wish there was at least one more finish option for them. The whole White/Blue burst thing is getting pretty played out and not really a big fan of burst finishes on burl tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I love everything about the AZ.....except what it is. 

The specs are amazing, I'm just not down for the neo-traditional thing. I want these specs in a 7 or 8 string RG or Saber with classic Ibanez neck proportions. 

If they get these AZs right they'll be legendary. 

All that said, if they had just thrown an extra string or two on those RG550s I'd have to buy one in each color or eat my hardhat. :agree:


----------



## Mathemagician

I want to know more about this “oval” neck shape. If it’s more rounded it could be amazing. That solid blue one looks really good.


----------



## Rawkmann

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love everything about the AZ.....except what it is.
> 
> The specs are amazing, I'm just not down for the neo-traditional thing. I want these specs in a 7 or 8 string RG or Saber with classic Ibanez neck proportions



I just don't understand the need for a completely new model to accomplish this though. All they need to do is alter the specs of the RG and S series. Take a look at the RGV and SV series that are only available in Japan. They are aimed more at the 'traditional' player but are still distinctly Ibanez.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rawkmann said:


> I just don't understand the need for a completely new model to accomplish this though. All they need to do is alter the specs of the RG and S series. Take a look at the RGV and SV series that are only available in Japan. They are aimed more at the 'traditional' player but are still distinctly Ibanez.



That's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## diagrammatiks

ya a ss fret S series that's not super expensive would be great.


----------



## TGN

diagrammatiks said:


> I buy this over a suhr modern. but it's only got 22 frets.
> why u do this ibanez.
> 
> 24 frets. hsh or hss. is that so hard.



Really like the looks of this. Not so fond of 22 frets, though. The HH models seems to come with 24 frets, though. I really like the AZ2402-TFF


----------



## TGN

couverdure said:


> I don't understand why people are so disappointed, especially when there are new model shapes coming soon.
> Is this normal for most forum users to set really low expectations only to post about how much they don't/won't like these things?



The 2018 news were probably not that interesting for the metal players. The AZs seems to be the big thing, and seems more aimed at the fusion crowd.


----------



## CapinCripes

I just want a mij destroyer with a original edge. I dont know maybe a DT6UCS or something like that.


----------



## Rawkmann

TGN said:


> The 2018 news were probably not that interesting for the metal players. The AZs seems to be the big thing, and seems more aimed at the fusion crowd.



I'd still prefer something like this over the AZs for non-metal playing:




Heck, that was the whole point of 'V' series. I just feel like Ibanez isn't doing enough with their core models to introduce something new at this point.


----------



## JoeyBTL

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.



I do get that. Maybe they figured these adjustments would be too far off from a traditional S series and it just makes more sense to market a new model. But what you were saying is pretty much how most of us think, I believe. Just take guitar model X and changes yada, yada, yada and its perfect for me haha. Luckily, the AZ has been by far the closest thing Ibanez has that I could say is an ideal guitar for me. Only thing I could say is missing is a flatter radius (like most Ibbies) and possibly HSH. But we'll see how well this new dyna-mix switch works for the extra sounds.


----------



## TGN

Nice one!

I guess the s-series was also aimed at the fusion crowd in the old days when Gambale was still with Ibanez.

(Edit: this was in response to Rawkmann’s post)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?


----------



## Lemonbaby

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?


I guess our metalesque colleages expect the mattest ever matte black and at least a 38“ scale...


----------



## CapinCripes

Lemonbaby said:


> I guess our metalesque colleages expect the mattest ever matte black and at least a 38“ scale...


Nah Ill take a destroyer in LNG with a 24.75 scale and a lo pro. Dead serious.


----------



## Church2224

Killerburst Guitars is doing pre orders for 2018 models-

https://www.killerburstguitars.com/product-page/ibanez-rg550-genesis

https://www.killerburstguitars.com/ibanez-prestige


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?



Thats a really good point. Odd since so many bands use JPs.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?


if those non-locking trems are good enough for the guys in Polyphia, then they should be good enough for everyone. Their music is like 80% tremolo fluter wiggle-wiggle stuff


----------



## CapinCripes

A-Branger said:


> if those non-locking trems are good enough for the guys in Polyphia, then they should be good enough for everyone. Their music is like 80% tremolo fluter wiggle-wiggle stuff


That's because they lube their nuts. You gotta lube those nuts.  In all seriousness I would just rather nut binding be the solution rather than the issue, and for there to be no question to the tuning stability so I use locking trems.


----------



## Leviathus

A-Branger said:


> if those non-locking trems are good enough for the guys in Polyphia, then they should be good enough for everyone. Their music is like 80% tremolo fluter wiggle-wiggle stuff


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?


Yeah that makes no sense. Holdsworth and Gambale have both used locking trems and non-locking trems throughout their careers. Greg Howe has used a non locking trem for quite a while though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's also worth mentioning how popular neo-traditional designs are right now. It's been brewing for awhile, with all the Tele and Offset love that's been going around, it was only a matter of time. All within the context of modern extreme/heavy/experimental music.

The AZ is a rounded horn, bolt-on, one-piece neck, sub-24 fret, traditional bridged, rounded headstock guitar. Design wise it has FAR more in common with an old school Strat. But, the new comes in. The woods are fancy roasted, the hardware has modern revisions, the frets are stainless steel, the electronics are new and modern. It even has those fancy glowing side dots. 

This kinda proves how timeless the Strat is. How the overall design can be so vintage, but with modern appointments it becomes more viable to the current guitar generation. 

But, knowing Ibanez these won't make it far past 2020.


----------



## Curt

I'm probably going to skip on Ibanez this year, tbh. I do like the AZ models, I've been on a Suhr kick, but at the same time I really don't know what the price point on the premium 24 fretters is going to be, and neither of the colors shown to this point _really _do anything for me, personally. The prestige ice blue one is quite nice, but out of my price range for sure. That said, if the dark brown burst one ends up being under $1200 then I will certainly consider it. But currently I'm thinking of just picking up a couple of those cheap Michael Kelly 1963's, changing the pickups, tuners and nuts, and giving them a solid setup and calling it a day for roughly the same price.


----------



## Restarted

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdgFSrTgGns/?taken-by=tomquayleguitar

Looks lovely. This is definitely going on my wishlist


----------



## ThomasUV777

http://geargods.net/news/tom-quayle-ibanez-signature-guitar/

Woah.


----------



## novocaine

hoping Tim Henson's pink AZ makes it as a signature...that one is really gorgeous.


----------



## prlgmnr

I think I need to head over to Ibanez and have a word with whoever said "Let's roast the shit out of our maple until the fretboard looks as brown as a washed out cheap ass shitty bit of rosewood"


----------



## Siggevaio




----------



## MaxOfMetal

prlgmnr said:


> I think I need to head over to Ibanez and have a word with whoever said "Let's roast the shit out of our maple until the fretboard looks as brown as a washed out cheap ass shitty bit of rosewood"



That's pretty much what all properly "roasted" maple looks like. 

Have you seen the Suhr and Anderson takes of it in person?


----------



## couverdure

Martin Miller posted this on Facebook. The transparent flame blue finish on his signature looks better in this picture than the stock photo in the catalog.

Also this does not look like rosewood to me, more like caramelized maple.


----------



## prlgmnr

I haven't seen the Ibanezes in person.

I guess I just prefer it with flame or birdseye so it isn't so flat, maybe that's what I'm not liking rather than the shade of brown.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

One piece flamed or birdseye necks would probably of made it a much more expensive instrument. Figured roasted maple is awesome, and if these do well maybe an upper tier model will get the more premium woods.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge

Not too much love going round for the AZ, I'm waiting til April for my 30th and will do a shootout between the premium models and the at10p and see which i prefer as i dont have any 6's at the mo

As an aside: anybody know whether the hyperion SC's are noiseless?


----------



## manu80

Well before that we should kno WHAT are Hyperions
Kind of Duncan /ibz like Dimarzio/Ibz back in the day ? special pups for this range? duncan designed rebadged ? stuff like duncan solar ?


----------



## myrtorp

I wonder how the trems will be on the AZ. I only have fixed Ibanez since floating trems are too much of a hassle for me. I love trem wankery though


----------



## cardinal

I love the AZ concept. I don’t particularly like roasted maple, but I don’t think that would stop me from buying an AZ2207 or whatever they’d call a 7-string if they make one.


----------



## cardinal

myrtorp said:


> I wonder how the trems will be on the AZ. I only have fixed Ibanez since floating trems are too much of a hassle for me. I love trem wankery though



To me, nonlocking floating trems are a bit of a headache. All the hassles of a floating Floyd but without the absolute tuning stability of a Floyd. But lots of people just don’t like Floyds.


----------



## Zalbu

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks locking trems are "metal" and non-locking are "fusion". I'm confused. Since when is tuning stability genre specific?


Because that's what people associate with the trems. You don't exactly see fusion players do dive bombs on a non locking trem. The tuning stability you get from a non locking trem and locking tuners is more than enough for 99% of players and you don't have to deal with the hassle of restringing and retuning a locking trem.


----------



## Curt

manu80 said:


> Well before that we should kno WHAT are Hyperions
> Kind of Duncan /ibz like Dimarzio/Ibz back in the day ? special pups for this range? duncan designed rebadged ? stuff like duncan solar ?



My guess it that it's a lot like what Dimarzio recently did with Ibanez for the Iron Label stuff. Special pickups made specifically for that range of guitars. That being said, I haven't always been a fan of that kind of thing, like the original Dimarzio/IBZ pickups on the first range of Ibanez Premium RGs. They weren't bad, they just lacked in some areas that I felt didn't suit my tastes. So here's to hoping this is a different story so I don't feel compelled to throw out the pickups if I do buy one.



myrtorp said:


> I wonder how the trems will be on the AZ. I only have fixed Ibanez since floating trems are too much of a hassle for me. I love trem wankery though


 Well, if they're anything like the regular Gotoh trems, they will be fantastic, but definitely not as solid for wankery as an edge or Floyd Rose would be. Fine for me of course, I'm more of a subtle vibrato and the odd bar dip harmonic trick type of person.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zalbu said:


> Because that's what people associate with the trems. You don't exactly see fusion players do dive bombs on a non locking trem. The tuning stability you get from a non locking trem and locking tuners is more than enough for 99% of players and you don't have to deal with the hassle of restringing and retuning a locking trem.



The stability has little to do with how much you move the trem. In fact, the slight warbles common in some fusion tends to be much harder on tuning stability. It's not the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean. 

As for restringing and retuning woes, you're confusing floating trems with locking trems. They aren't the same thing.


----------



## Zalbu

MaxOfMetal said:


> The stability has little to do with how much you move the trem. In fact, the slight warbles common in some fusion tends to be much harder on tuning stability. It's not the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean.
> 
> As for restringing and retuning woes, you're confusing floating trems with locking trems. They aren't the same thing.


Fair enough, I woke up on the wrong side of bed today and typed before thinking. But yeah, that's just the association people have with the different types of trems.

Does the new AZ guitars even have locking tuners or is Gotoh MAGNUM LOCK just fancy marketing talk for regular ol' tuners?


----------



## manu80

https://g-gotoh.com/international/portfolio/whats-magnum-lock.html

They have a locking mecanism but not with a button on the back of the tuner...


----------



## JoeyBTL

Yea they are a bit more of a pain to use than the typical thumb wheel on the back, which gotoh makes as well. But I do remember Martin Miller mentioning before Ibanez is going with these because of a specific reason, ratio maybe?

And I was thinking the same thing about these SD Hyperions, being similar to the DMZ/IBZ ones. But its odd that they are on every one from the Premiums to the signature models that Martin and Tom Quayle have. So they can't be too bad, right?


----------



## cardinal

IME it’s much harder for a trem to keep tune after huge dive bombs than more subtle stuff. I’ve played lots, and even PRS and Music Man guitars do well with vibratos and scoops and such but IME just do not come back in tune after a full dive. 

As for tuners, I believe the thumb-wheel type are significantly heavier. They are easier to use, but weight on the headstock does make a difference, though IME it’s particular to each guitar. Some resonant and sustain better with more weight on the headstock, and some are the opposite.


----------



## myrtorp

In the start shredding theres a bit of trem action


----------



## Rawkmann

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Cort much?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rawkmann said:


> Cort much?


to be fair, anderson and suhr both did it way before cort or ibanez. Plus doesn't cort make the indo ibanezes in their factory?


----------



## Rawkmann

KnightBrolaire said:


> to be fair, anderson and suhr both did it way before cort or ibanez. Plus doesn't cort make the indo ibanezes in their factory?



It's fine, I'm not bashing on Ibanez but the similarity is pretty striking. And I do believe Ibanez and Cort do have some sort of working relationship. To be honest I prefer the aesthetics of the Cort version, and I definitely dig the HSS pickup config more than the overused HH combination.


----------



## couverdure

KnightBrolaire said:


> to be fair, anderson and suhr both did it way before cort or ibanez. Plus doesn't cort make the indo ibanezes in their factory?


The only association Cort had with Ibanez was their Korean factory around the 2000's.


----------



## diagrammatiks

JoeyBTL said:


> Yea they are a bit more of a pain to use than the typical thumb wheel on the back, which gotoh makes as well. But I do remember Martin Miller mentioning before Ibanez is going with these because of a specific reason, ratio maybe?
> 
> And I was thinking the same thing about these SD Hyperions, being similar to the DMZ/IBZ ones. But its odd that they are on every one from the Premiums to the signature models that Martin and Tom Quayle have. So they can't be too bad, right?



i have similar tuners on my anderson. If they are anything like those...i hate these tuners. hold tuning very well but as time consuming to change strings on as regular tuners.


----------



## bostjan

That Cort actually looks three times cooler, IMO, expect no 24th fret.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rawkmann said:


> It's fine, I'm not bashing on Ibanez but the similarity is pretty striking. And I do believe Ibanez and Cort do have some sort of working relationship. To be honest I prefer the aesthetics of the Cort version, and I definitely dig the HSS pickup config more than the overused HH combination.


yeah I prefer the white binding and how the headstock finish matches the body on the cort. It's funny, the older I get, the more I like stuff I hated when I was younger (pickup rings, binding, trems).


----------



## manu80

Yeah that's what i said earlier. If ibanez and cort were still working together it could have been a test for the market ...
But that's the dx version
The regular one has a all maple headstock. Not as nice...
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/142645149777


----------



## JoeyBTL

diagrammatiks said:


> i have similar tuners on my anderson. If they are anything like those...i hate these tuners. hold tuning very well but as time consuming to change strings on as regular tuners.



Yea it can be annoying but they still at least lock the string in, which is the main function. But yea, turning the peg until it tightens and then having to take a coin or something and then re-tighten them (and the opposite for removing them) is not beneficial, time wise. I suppose we just have to trust that Ibanez tested both and found these to be more beneficial for other reasons :idk:


----------



## cardinal

diagrammatiks said:


> i have similar tuners on my anderson. If they are anything like those...i hate these tuners. hold tuning very well but as time consuming to change strings on as regular tuners.



Yeah OMG the Anderson tuners are the worst I have ever used. They hold the string fine but locking and unlocking them is awful.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I feel like there is something to this because the other one that comes to mind with this type is PRS. PRS and Tom Anderson don't do anything for just no reason, so there's something behind it.


----------



## Lemonbaby

JoeyBTL said:


> Yea it can be annoying but they still at least lock the string in, which is the main function. But yea, turning the peg until it tightens and then having to take a coin or something and then re-tighten them (and the opposite for removing them) is not beneficial, time wise. I suppose we just have to trust that Ibanez tested both and found these to be more beneficial for other reasons :idk:


You're just doing it wrong - don't blame Gotoh. No coins, no toothbrush and no olive oil needed.

1. Release tension, take old strings off.
2. Put in new strings, tune up.
3. Done.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Lemonbaby said:


> You're just doing it wrong - don't blame Gotoh. No coins, no toothbrush and no olive oil needed.
> 
> 1. Release tension, take old strings off.
> 2. Put in new strings, tune up.
> 3. Done.



Is the slot on top not for that purpose though? I know that just tuning up does put pressure on there, but I always can tighten them quite a bit more, which seems a lot more secure. I never tried it the way you're saying just for peace of mind.


----------



## diagrammatiks

JoeyBTL said:


> I feel like there is something to this because the other one that comes to mind with this type is PRS. PRS and Tom Anderson don't do anything for just no reason, so there's something behind it.



the phase 2 you can just unscrew it and the string comes right out tho. Also you don't need the tighten the anderson type ones or unscrew them. just hold the string and place and unwind the hell out of the peg.



Lemonbaby said:


> You're just doing it wrong - don't blame Gotoh. No coins, no toothbrush and no olive oil needed.
> 
> 1. Release tension, take old strings off.
> 2. Put in new strings, tune up.
> 3. Done.



the only tension loosener in my tuners is the tuning peg. so in order to get the string out you need to use a winder or you are winding for days.


----------



## Lemonbaby

JoeyBTL said:


> Is the slot on top not for that purpose though? I know that just tuning up does put pressure on there, but I always can tighten them quite a bit more, which seems a lot more secure. I never tried it the way you're saying just for peace of mind.


The slot is a historic remnant from Gotoh's original Magnum Lock tuners. Those only had a regular fine thread that could clamp up too tight. After introduction of the double speed locking mechanism (with two threads and in consequence, steeper thread angle) the string can be releases without additional tools.



diagrammatiks said:


> the only tension loosener in my tuners is the tuning peg. so in order to get the string out you need to use a winder or you are winding for days.


You have no winder? In that case you shouldn't use the 1:21 Gotohs...


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Am I correct in assuming the Martin Miller model will be available in the USA as well not just Europe?


----------



## Sephiroth952

HeadofaHessian said:


> Am I correct in assuming the Martin Miller model will be available in the USA as well not just Europe?


I've heard that the US catalog contains the Miller sig, so yes.

Fuck the preds!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Lemonbaby said:


> The slot is a historic remnant from Gotoh's original Magnum Lock tuners. Those only had a regular fine thread that could clamp up too tight. After introduction of the double speed locking mechanism (with two threads and in consequence, steeper thread angle) the string can be releases without additional tools.
> 
> You have no winder? In that case you shouldn't use the 1:21 Gotohs...



i mean i don't need a winder for my other tuners tho. and ya i would never choose these tuners. they came on my used anderson.

i got the thumb screw tuners on the anderson i specced out. 
the 2 i bought used came with tuners i would never choose. these gotohs and then the vintage tuners where you have to cut the string and put them into the slot and wind them up.


----------



## diagrammatiks

dbl


----------



## JoeyBTL

Well luckily I still have the box with the instructions in it for these and it DOES have a picture of someone using a coin in that slot, but it says to use that to loosen the locking head, not tighten it. So by what you're saying, I suppose the new ones just unlock when you unwind it. So thats good to know!


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Sephiroth952 said:


> I've heard that the US catalog contains the Miller sig, so yes.
> 
> Fuck the preds!


Go Preds!!! I'm flying from my home in Washington state to Nashville to see them play the Panthers in a few weeks!


----------



## Sephiroth952

HeadofaHessian said:


> Go Preds!!! I'm flying from my home in Washington state to Nashville to see them play the Panthers in a few weeks!


Have fun, but go Stars!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

couverdure said:


> The only association Cort had with Ibanez was their Korean factory around the 2000's.



That's selling thier relationship very short.

Ibanez started working with Cortek of South Korea around 1986, after Samick couldn't deliver orders on time. They would use both builders for awhile, off and on, primarily on budget stuff. Around 2007, production shifted to Cortek's Indonesian plant. Later on in 2010 Ibanez purchased a wing of Cortek's Indonesian facility where it produces the Premium series guitars. To this day, most Ibanez guitars are made by Cort.

Ibanez had always contracted out facilities in one form or another.

Fujigen currently makes the MIJ full production stuff. Sugi of Japan handles the more limited specialty stuff (elaborate anniversary models, M8M, etc.). Cort[Cortek] handles Premium and Standard series. And at least two different Chinese OEMS handle the mid-tier solid bodies, Artcores and Gio series. 

Even LACS started out as an OEM.


----------



## nyxzz

I dream of a universe where WMI makes the Premiums


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nyxzz said:


> I dream of a universe where WMI makes the Premiums



As someone who has played and worked on WMI built guitars for years, I have no idea why they are held with such high regard. They're just an OEM, they build guitars just as good as they're payed to. 

Very good branding they've cultivated in the last few years.

The Premiums have gotten less "premium" in quality because Ibanez has realized that if you dress up the spec sheet enough the guitar can be "meh" and folks will still buy it. That's pretty much the whole basis for the Iron Label models.


----------



## Church2224

New Prestige model leaking out...


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I just wonder how they can overcome CITES restrictions about rosewood..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> I just wonder how they can overcome CITES restrictions about rosewood..



Have you read up on CITES?

They just need to do some paperwork. It adds time and cost, which is why we're seeing more rosewood alternatives.


----------



## cardinal

Wolfhorsky said:


> I just wonder how they can overcome CITES restrictions about rosewood..



Rosewood can be used as long as the documentation confirms it was harvested correctly or before CITES whacked it. That’s hard to do and expensive because so much was harvested illegally, which I think is the point of adding it to CITES: to disincentivize that stuff by making it worthless unless harvested correctly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Worth noting, before any oversight they harvested an absolutely mind boggling amount of wood, hence why they're intervening.

They probably have enough pre-CITES rosewood to last for years, especially now that they're using it a bit less often.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth noting, before any oversight they harvested an absolutely mind boggling amount of wood, hence why they're intervening.
> 
> They probably have enough pre-CITES rosewood to last for years, especially now that they're using it a bit less often.


Ahhhh, OK. Now it seems logical. They probably have a vast amount of rosewood harvested before the ban.


----------



## Malkav

To go back to the conversation about the Gotoh machineheads, one of the nice features is that you can set the post height on them so you can improve your break angle over your nut which is an awesome feature, one of the biggest culprits in tuning issues after the nut is usually the string trees, I know the AZ still seems to have string trees but if you look close up at the videos where Tom Quayle reviews them it almost looks like if you could lower the post a little more on the B and high E then you should be able to eliminate the string tree entirely.  



Also I added this particular video because I think it's hilarious that the indo Ibanez they were sent for review is missing a screw 

FWIW I absolutely love these new AZ models and I honestly think Ibanez so far have the best offerings for NAMM, with Schector coming in a close second  Most of what ESP/LTD are offering looks kinda meh but I do think they have the best looking multiscales out of all the big production brands so far.


----------



## Glades

Church2224 said:


> New Prestige model leaking out...



My favorite one of the 2018 lineup. Very classy.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Pretty bummed about the pricing of the AZ models. If they were sub $2,000 I would have been planning to order one as soon as they are available. At around $2,500 though I'd rather just get another jp6 or Suhr. Too many other proven options in that price range. I feel like they had a chance to slide in and undercut those competitors and missed the mark. Then they price the premium versions where I could get a used jp6 or Suhr...


----------



## Lemonbaby

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Pretty bummed about the pricing of the AZ models. If they were sub $2,000 I would have been planning to order one as soon as they are available. At around $2,500 though I'd rather just get another jp6 or Suhr. Too many other proven options in that price range. I feel like they had a chance to slide in and undercut those competitors and missed the mark. Then they price the premium versions where I could get a used jp6 or Suhr...


Over here, only the AZ2204F-TAB (flamed maple) is above 2k. The AZ2204-ICM and AZ2402s can be pre-ordered for 1999 EUR and will probably get cheaper once they're widely available. The AZ224 and AZ242 Premiums cost 1200 EUR...

Positive surprise: the new MIJ RG550s cost 999 EUR, the MIJ RG521s 899 EUR.


----------



## JoeyBTL

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Pretty bummed about the pricing of the AZ models.



FWIW, it depends what model you were interested in, but the non flame top ones look like they will be priced right at $2000.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Lemonbaby said:


> Over here, only the AZ2204F-TAB (flamed maple) is above 2k. The AZ2204-ICM and AZ2402s can be pre-ordered for 1999 EUR and will probably get cheaper once they're widely available. The AZ224 and AZ242 Premiums cost 1200 EUR...
> 
> Positive surprise: the new MIJ RG550s cost 999 EUR, the MIJ RG521s 899 EUR.



1999EUR translates to roughly 2400 Freedom Dollars I think. The RG550s are priced right for sure. I hope the quality of those is good because the original is one of my absolute favorite guitars.



JoeyBTL said:


> FWIW, it depends what model you were interested in, but the non flame top ones look like they will be priced right at $2000.



I am going based on converting the prices posted by some retailers in Europe. In the past it has been pretty accurate with Ibanez stuff. If I can get the Ice Blue one under $2000 I'll be all over it. If its right at $2000 I'd consider it but that is pretty much my max before I'd just go with something else.


----------



## nyxzz

MaxOfMetal said:


> As someone who has played and worked on WMI built guitars for years, I have no idea why they are held with such high regard. They're just an OEM, they build guitars just as good as they're payed to.
> 
> Very good branding they've cultivated in the last few years.
> 
> The Premiums have gotten less "premium" in quality because Ibanez has realized that if you dress up the spec sheet enough the guitar can be "meh" and folks will still buy it. That's pretty much the whole basis for the Iron Label models.



The PRS SE's I have/had and the LTD 1000's have been awesome, maybe that's just luck of the draw.


----------



## JoeyBTL

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I am going based on converting the prices posted by some retailers in Europe. In the past it has been pretty accurate with Ibanez stuff. If I can get the Ice Blue one under $2000 I'll be all over it. If its right at $2000 I'd consider it but that is pretty much my max before I'd just go with something else.



I know what you mean, but solid sign would be that Thomann US has them listed at $2k. Plus you can kind of count on the many 10-15% off sales from the major retailers.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

JoeyBTL said:


> I know what you mean, but solid sign would be that Thomann US has them listed at $2k. Plus you can kind of count on the many 10-15% off sales from the major retailers.



I definitely hope this is the case.


----------



## Cheap

I think killerburst guitars has the AZ’s up for preorder and the top of the line prestige models are $1999 with the Tom Quayle/Martin Miller models at $2499

Edit: looks like they took em down. Should’ve taken screenshots, but those are 100% the prices they had the AZ’s at


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nyxzz said:


> The PRS SE's I have/had and the LTD 1000's have been awesome, maybe that's just luck of the draw.



You can chalk that up to ESP and PRS caring enough about thier reputation to inspect the guitars they receive from WMI before sending them to distributors and retailers.....usually.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Cheap said:


> I think killerburst guitars has the AZ’s up for preorder and the top of the line prestige models are $1999 with the Tom Quayle/Martin Miller models at $2499
> 
> Edit: looks like they took em down. Should’ve taken screenshots, but those are 100% the prices they had the AZ’s at



If that is the case I might still consider one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Everyone's going crazy over the new shape, and here I am having a boner over these.


----------



## beerandbeards

Remember Flaw?


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

beerandbeards said:


> Remember Flaw?


I used to love Flaw. Oddly enough i remember the AX more from John 5 during his tenure with Manson and Greg from Mudvayne. Then i had the chance to play the japanese AX7 in a shop and fell in love. The les paul like neck and balanced body were just too good. Sadly, the scale stopped me from buying it. Wish i had now


----------



## Mathemagician

beerandbeards said:


> Remember Flaw?



You bet your hair-spikes-held-up-with-rubber-bands I do! 

Really good “angry nu-metal”


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I love me my AX7221’s and AX7521’s! Very underrated guitars imo. 

Also loved Flaw.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Everyone's going crazy over the new shape, and here I am having a boner over these.



I somewhat missed out on a 70s pre lawsuit Ibby SG with the 3 pickups and a bigsby a while back so this has now rekindled that itch and I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## Sparkplug

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I love me my AX7221’s and AX7521’s! Very underrated guitars imo.
> 
> Also loved Flaw.



I own both too and always thought I'm the only one who likes them. If they ever release a 25.5 or larger scale version, I will add them to my collection.

I'm also very excited about the reversed headstock Iron Label 7 string with reversed headstock. I definitely going to check it out before Iron Label hits the prestige pricesegment too.


----------



## nikt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Everyone's going crazy over the new shape, and here I am having a boner over these.



Not only you. I'm a big fan of the AX series. It's cool that Ibanez is trying to get back with the shape in the new catalog. That metallic forest finish looks good.


----------



## Stooge1996

It's cool they've done some new AX's but where are some new FRs


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stooge1996 said:


> It's cool they've done some new AX's but where are some new FRs



I'm surprised we're getting any FRs at all. 

Such a great take on a classic shape. Bummer they never sold very well.


----------



## diagrammatiks

looking at some of the old namm pricelists kind of makes me cry.

2002 s1220wnf japanese prestige. list price 999.
2004 S1625TKS japanese prestige. list price 1099.

by 2007. S2170 is 1733.
by 2017. s6570 2k.


----------



## Metropolis

80's & 70's, suhrbanez's. What else.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Sparkplug said:


> I own both too and always thought I'm the only one who likes them. If they ever release a 25.5 or larger scale version, I will add them to my collection.
> 
> I'm also very excited about the reversed headstock Iron Label 7 string with reversed headstock. I definitely going to check it out before Iron Label hits the prestige pricesegment too.




I wish they would bring back the AX7521 and 7221. Maybe add few more colors...... awwww a man can dream


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> looking at some of the old namm pricelists kind of makes me cry.
> 
> 2002 s1220wnf japanese prestige. list price 999.
> 2004 S1625TKS japanese prestige. list price 1099.
> 
> by 2007. S2170 is 1733.
> by 2017. s6570 2k.



Accounting for inflation, it really isn't that bad. Not to mention the yen relative to the dollar has fluctuated frequently in that time. 

I mean, in the 50's you could buy a Les Paul for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## eightsixboy

couverdure said:


> Martin Miller posted this on Facebook. The transparent flame blue finish on his signature looks better in this picture than the stock photo in the catalog.
> 
> Also this does not look like rosewood to me, more like caramelized maple.



When Levi Clay did his vid he mentioned the Miller AZ was very expensive, tipping 3k+. Looks good though. 

Anyone else notice the complete lack of new prestige 7's in the catalog?


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> Accounting for inflation, it really isn't that bad. Not to mention the yen relative to the dollar has fluctuated frequently in that time.
> 
> I mean, in the 50's you could buy a Les Paul for a couple hundred bucks.




Ya but the rg550 is 999....so they could release a stripped down s at a cheaper price. But they are assholes. 
 

I’m really just whining about the fact that prestige rg are available at a number of price points and the s is at like 2 and both are higher then the rg starting point. Historically, there’s no reason for that.


----------



## cardinal

eightsixboy said:


> Anyone else notice the complete lack of new prestige 7's in the catalog?



Rich of Ibanez Rules said to expect some new Prestige 7s maybe in the summer. He said something like the endorsers are howling about the lack of Japanese 7-strings and expects that Ibanez will have to do something around summer time since there’s nothing coming now. 

At least that’s how I understood his comments on Jem Site.


----------



## couverdure

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya but the rg550 is 999....so they could release a stripped down s at a cheaper price. But they are assholes.
> 
> 
> I’m really just whining about the fact that prestige rg are available at a number of price points and the s is at like 2 and both are higher then the rg starting point. Historically, there’s no reason for that.


You should be lucky that the S series' Prestige line didn't go in the way of the RGA, FR, or any other series that had Prestige models. I believe the reason why they're still being made because they're just as iconic as the RG, just not as used as much.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> You should be lucky that the S series' Prestige line didn't go in the way of the RGA, FR, or any other series that had Prestige models. I believe the reason why they're still being made because they're just as iconic as the RG, just not as used as much.



Not efenba in the same class of body shapes. The rga and fr were introduced in the 2000s. The s has been made since 1987


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Historically, there’s no reason for that.



The reason is economy of scale. 

The Saber has never been as popular as the RG and the sales show that. 

They can price the better selling stuff more competitively since they will be able to move more so unit price isn't as important. Quantity (units sold) vs quality (profit per unit).


----------



## cardinal

S-Series has been dead a long time. Ever since they switch it to 24 frets. Not the same guitar now.


----------



## Pablo

cardinal said:


> S-Series has been dead a long time. Ever since they switch it to 24 frets. Not the same guitar now.


I agree completely - the S-Series went from being a somewhat unique offering in Ibanez' catalog to competing directly with the RG... Silly, IMHO.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

cardinal said:


> S-Series has been dead a long time. Ever since they switch it to 24 frets. Not the same guitar now.



The extra frets saved the S series for me - I'm eagerly awaiting a purple doom S5521 at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> S-Series has been dead a long time. Ever since they switch it to 24 frets. Not the same guitar now.



I imagine the chances are super slim, but a Genesis 540S would be fucking killer.


----------



## cardinal

Adam Of Angels said:


> The extra frets saved the S series for me - I'm eagerly awaiting a purple doom S5521 at the moment.



Yeah, it’s one of those things where Ibanez couldn’t make everyone happy. I think a lot of endorsers wanted the S to have 24 frets, and it’s not like Ibanez caters to a hardcore vintage crowd, so I understand why they made the switch. 

I suspect it made more people happy than not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Switching the Saber to 24 frets was aimed at three main goals:

1) Simplify supply chain by not needing Fujigen to tool up for 22 fret necks.

2) Try to get 24 fret RG players to start buying Sabers also. 

3) Satiate those who had been asking for years to make the switch, which included some artists.

Though, it also alienated the folks who were buying Sabers, then again, there weren't many left once they stopped being made in Japan.


----------



## diagrammatiks

cardinal said:


> S-Series has been dead a long time. Ever since they switch it to 24 frets. Not the same guitar now.



Boo this man. 
This man has bad opinions. 
Boo this man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Boo this man.
> This man has bad opinions.
> Boo this man.



Cardinal is wrong.

The Saber wad dead even before that. They buried it at sea in 2003.


----------



## sezna

So what are everyone's top picks from this list? Are the AZ and the RG3127 the hottest tickets? 

I would say the RG550 but...why buy a new RG550 for $1k when you can get an OG one for way less...lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sezna said:


> So what are everyone's top picks from this list? Are the AZ and the RG3127 the hottest tickets?
> 
> I would say the RG550 but...why buy a new RG550 for $1k when you can get an OG one for way less...lol



Unless they botch the release timeline or quality somehow, those AZs are going to do very well. 

I think the RG550 is going to do very well, seems they priced it just right. But the same above applies. They have to get it to market quickly and keep them consistently good.

Finding good original RG550s is getting harder and harder and won't get any easier moving forward. Folks still buy new American Standard Strats, and they're stupid easy to find used. Some folks just like new things.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless they botch the release timeline or quality somehow, those AZs are going to do very well.
> 
> I think the RG550 is going to do very well, seems they priced it just right. But the same above applies. They have to get it to market quickly and keep them consistently good.
> 
> Finding good original RG550s is getting harder and harder and won't get any easier moving forward. Folks still buy new American Standard Strats, and they're stupid easy to find used. Some folks just like new things.


I'm kinda this way. Even though I could get older RG550's, I'd rather get the latest and greatest for more. It's just my personality, must be my tech side of me who want's the latest and greatest tech lol.


----------



## sezna

I agree with what @MaxOfMetal and Albake21 said. I was unaware rg550's are getting hard to find, and new is always better.

I love the AZ stuff, I just wish the premiums had better finishes and they offered more seven strings. The rgd3127 is the only one appealing to me rn.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Even frets aside, I prefer the 24 fret Saber. The bridge is in a better place and takes full advantage of the arch top to provide support for your arm.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sezna said:


> So what are everyone's top picks from this list? Are the AZ and the RG3127 the hottest tickets?
> 
> I would say the RG550 but...why buy a new RG550 for $1k when you can get an OG one for way less...lol



the og rg550s are hard to find in the colors that people want...road flare, desert yellow, the purps.

and they aren't that cheap 500-600 for a good condition...more from sellers that are straight up stupid. 

but i'd rather get a new one. the 87-89s are 30 years old now...even the best one is going to need a some fretwork. and i've seen some gunky maple boards.


----------



## MatthewK

Not feeling the wannabe-Suhr. The RG521 ticks the boxes I’d want from an Ibanez.


----------



## cardinal

Between the risks/prevalence of things like those neck cracks and ovaled/cracked bridge studs in soft basswood bodies, a quality RG550 reissue at the right price seems like a good buy to me. 

But they should think outside the box too. And by that I mean they should make an RG7-550 or whatever number they’d give to an 7-string RG550. If people are clamoring for the RG550, why not try to expand its magic/nostalgia to other offerings too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Between the risks/prevalence of things like those neck cracks and ovaled/cracked bridge studs in soft basswood bodies, a quality RG550 reissue at the right price seems like a good buy to me.
> 
> But they should think outside the box too. And by that I mean they should make an RG7-550 or whatever number they’d give to an 7-string RG550. If people are clamoring for the RG550, why not try to expand its magic/nostalgia to other offerings too?



Not to mention, with no MIJ Universe there's certainly a spot for an HSH, pickguard 7-string.


----------



## lurè

cardinal said:


> Between the risks/prevalence of things like those neck cracks and ovaled/cracked bridge studs in soft basswood bodies, a quality RG550 reissue at the right price seems like a good buy to me.
> 
> But they should think outside the box too. And by that I mean they should make an RG7-550 or whatever number they’d give to an 7-string RG550. If people are clamoring for the RG550, why not try to expand its magic/nostalgia to other offerings too?



Or maybe just bring back the XL series, that would be awesome


----------



## diagrammatiks

lurè said:


> Or maybe just bring back the XL series, that would be awesome



ya i feel like the xl were ahead of their time. but the rgd is out now...probably not going to see 2 different extended scale lengths that close together.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cardinal is wrong.
> 
> The Saber wad dead even before that. They buried it at sea in 2003.


Please elaborate... why 2003?...


----------



## Jake

odibrom said:


> Please elaborate... why 2003?...


Is 2003 when production of the MIJ S Series models moved to Korea? Might have been after that but that's all I can think of.


----------



## couverdure

Jake said:


> Is 2003 when production of the MIJ S Series models moved to Korea? Might have been after that but that's all I can think of.


The Prestige S series went back to Japan when the S5470 and EGEN18 (both the first production S guitars with 24 frets) were introduced in 2008.


----------



## Jake

couverdure said:


> The Prestige S series went back to Japan when the S5470 and EGEN18 (both the first production S guitars with 24 frets) were introduced in 2008.


I knew it was back in Japan just wasn't sure how long it was in Korea. My 01 S1520fb is MIJ so I figured it was around that time though. So it seems 2003 to 2008 was MIK then back to MIJ since then. Makes sense.


----------



## diagrammatiks

According to ibanez rules the first korean prestige was the S2075 in 2005 followed by the S2170 in 2006. 

Returned to japan in 2008. 

So it seems they have been trying to sell tarted up non-japanese guitars for 1500+ for a while now. all part of the plan.


----------



## Paul McAleer

cardinal said:


> But they should think outside the box too. And by that I mean they should make an RG7-550 or whatever number they’d give to an 7-string RG550. If people are clamoring for the RG550, why not try to expand its magic/nostalgia to other offerings too?



I would buy an RG7-550s in RFR/DY so fast you have no idea. I want this a thing already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> Please elaborate... why 2003?...



They went from multiple MIJ models, sold in just about all markets to a single model in just USA and Europe. The writing was on the wall.


----------



## Leviathus

7-string 550's would be awesome indeed.


----------



## odibrom

@couverdure & @MaxOfMetal thanks both. I'm following Ibanez since 1995, by the time I bought my S540, but I don't keep track of these dates...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> So it seems they have been trying to sell tarted up non-japanese guitars for 1500+ for a while now. all part of the plan.



It's been the plan for a long time, especially now. 

Make guitars as cheap as possible while padding the spec sheet with as much pop-specs as you can. 

I'm convinced that guitar companies now don't even have to make good guitars, they just need to make good spec sheets.


----------



## odibrom

... please don't forget that machining tech has evolved substantially in the last 15 to 20 years. At this moment, IMO that good quality guitars depend more on the QC than on their specs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> ... please don't forget that machining tech has evolved substantially in the last 15 to 20 years. At this moment, IMO that good quality guitars depend more on the QC than on their specs.



Guitars are better built than they've ever been. Even the low end stuff. 

But the market is still spec over quality driven in the sub-$2k space.


----------



## odibrom

Hence the dependence on QC for them to be good, average or lemons...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> Hence the dependence on QC for them to be good, average or lemons...



That's what I'm saying though. There seems to be a focus accross multiple brands to keep everything roughly in same "average" range while pushing specs.

Specs aren't scalar. Either a guitar has them or not. Quality can vary wildly based on numerous factors.

It's cheaper and more predictable to base a model on specs than quality and since most purchase based on spec within a given price braket there's no incentive to build better.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I definitely agree. I get excited when I see a really nice guitar, but a lot of the time recently I see the price and just think its too good to be true, because it probably is.

Anyway, Martin Miller posted these today and they are just gorgeous












I'm picky with blue guitars and his official sig just hits the nail on the head, for me. I also hope they release something along the lines of the color on the right.


----------



## cardinal

Those look good to me. Headstock isn’t my fav but is no worse than the Suhr/Anderson/Schecter in-line design. And the body shape is much better than the Suhr Modern IMHO. Looks a bit better than the Anderson Angel to me too.


----------



## odibrom

Those guitars look very nice but I wouldn't buy them. Personally, I'm not found of not tilted headstocks like Fender's. Its contour, however, is to my liking with that kind of vintage vibe that adds to the overall feel of these guitars.

I still prefer RGs (RGAs and RGDs included) and S models.


----------



## Albake21

JoeyBTL said:


> I definitely agree. I get excited when I see a really nice guitar, but a lot of the time recently I see the price and just think its too good to be true, because it probably is.
> 
> Anyway, Martin Miller posted these today and they are just gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picky with blue guitars and his official sig just hits the nail on the head, for me. I also hope they release something along the lines of the color on the right.


Man... I really didn't like these guitars all that much, but that middle light blue one is seriously beautiful!


----------



## dirtool

that finish.....


----------



## diagrammatiks

dirtool said:


> that finish.....



that parallel fret


----------



## A-Branger

as I mentioned before I hate that the bevels are grey while the back of the guitar is black, with a black burst top.....??? I know this is due to the different woods blah blah. But still, keep it consistent, make it look right


----------



## couverdure

dirtool said:


> that finish.....



Derailing a bit here but nice that the 666th post is a very metal guitar.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Albake21 said:


> Man... I really didn't like these guitars all that much, but that middle light blue one is seriously beautiful!


Indeed - but that top would immediately make someone open a "lemon" thread...


----------



## marcwormjim

Don’t be a lemonbaby.


----------



## lewis

dirtool said:


> that finish.....



this actually really appeals to me. I like how chunky everything looks. Even the headstock seems fat (in a good way).


----------



## odibrom

Isn't that fretwrap thing Ibanez labeled?...


----------



## Albake21

dirtool said:


> that finish.....



This definitely has my interest, but since it has a nitro neck it's most likely an iron label/Indonesian made. So I'm a bit sceptical as I was not impressed with last year's Iron Labels. They felt rather cheap for how expensive they were.

I'm more curious about what's on the wall behind him, there's some interesting guitars, especially that all natural RG on the right. It looks just like Cameron's (The Contortionist) LA custom shop. Maybe their signatures are a thing. They did just recently update their picture on ibanez' site.

*EDIT:* I take all that back. MusicRadar posted the whole 2018 catalog.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2018-ibanez-reveals-50-new-electric-guitars


----------



## eightsixboy

JoeyBTL said:


> I definitely agree. I get excited when I see a really nice guitar, but a lot of the time recently I see the price and just think its too good to be true, because it probably is.
> 
> Anyway, Martin Miller posted these today and they are just gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picky with blue guitars and his official sig just hits the nail on the head, for me. I also hope they release something along the lines of the color on the right.



Martin Miller sig is Euro 2499 which is 2999 USD. So basically J Custom pricing.

https://www.gitarrebass.de/equipment/ibanez-neuheiten-2018-die-az-serie/


----------



## Sephiroth952

eightsixboy said:


> Martin Miller sig is Euro 2499 which is 2999 USD. So basically J Custom pricing.
> 
> https://www.gitarrebass.de/equipment/ibanez-neuheiten-2018-die-az-serie/


They will be 2.5k in USA as well.


----------



## eightsixboy

Albake21 said:


> This definitely has my interest, but since it has a nitro neck it's most likely an iron label/Indonesian made. So I'm a bit sceptical as I was not impressed with last year's Iron Labels. They felt rather cheap for how expensive they were.
> 
> I'm more curious about what's on the wall behind him, there's some interesting guitars, especially that all natural RG on the right. It looks just like Cameron's (The Contortionist) LA custom shop. Maybe their signatures are a thing. They did just recently update their picture on ibanez' site.
> 
> *EDIT:* I take all that back. MusicRadar posted the whole 2018 catalog.
> 
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/namm-2018-ibanez-reveals-50-new-electric-guitars



There all indo made basically, there is no new prestige's besides the 550's and a few AZ series. I wonder how long until they stop making MIJ stuff? Seems to be less and less with every passing year.


----------



## couverdure

eightsixboy said:


> There all indo made basically, there is no new prestige's besides the 550's and a few AZ series. I wonder how long until they stop making MIJ stuff? Seems to be less and less with every passing year.


Considering the fact that Ibanez is a Japanese company, I would say never because that would basically lose their identity. Also Japan seems to get more new Prestige and J. Custom models than any other place, even if some of them are only made in limited quantities.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> Considering the fact that Ibanez is a Japanese company, I would say never because that would basically lose their identity. Also Japan seems to get more new Prestige and J. Custom models than any other place, even if some of them are only made in limited quantities.



Where ibanez is headquarters really doesn't matter...since Ibanez has never made a single guitar.

They started out importing guitars from spain.

And soon. FGN is gonna get out of the guitar making business. Not going to last the next decade....unless everyone in china, russia, and southeast suddenly wakes up one day and decides to become a rockstar.

edit: i guess actually ibanez has made guitars in indonesia since that portion of the cort factory is the only thing they own.


----------



## Buffnuggler

Ibanez at NAMM is my favorite guitar holiday, I love seeing what they cook up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez has a contract with Fujigen that is set to last for several more years, at least. 

Given the investment in tooling Fujigen has made in the last couple years, as well as the success of thier house FGN brand in Asia and Europe, I don't see them closing down anytime soon.

You can blame the launch of the AZ for the lack of new flagship MIJ RGs or Sabers. Why bring out tons of the old when you want to push the new? That said they're releasing over half a dozen new J.Customs this year and similar of other MIJ lines.


----------



## Avedas

diagrammatiks said:


> And soon. FGN is gonna get out of the guitar making business. Not going to last the next decade....unless everyone in china, russia, and southeast suddenly wakes up one day and decides to become a rockstar.


It probably doesn't mean too much but I see a lot of FGN on the local scene here, as well as plenty in the used shops. As far as I can tell, they're selling and any guitarist knows the brand.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Avedas said:


> It probably doesn't mean too much but I see a lot of FGN on the local scene here, as well as plenty in the used shops. As far as I can tell, they're selling and any guitarist knows the brand.



Japan doesn't have a market problem. It's the 1 billion + other asians outside of japan that are a market problem.


----------



## couverdure

diagrammatiks said:


> Japan doesn't have a market problem. It's the 1 billion + other asians outside of japan that are a market problem.


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/gibson-heading-towards-default.324429/page-9#post-4781435
You've already been answered on this topic, Ibanez isn't going to terminate their contract with FujiGen anytime soon nor will they stop producing guitars in Japan. Their relationship is basically similar to what WMI has with Schecter, PRS, and other companies.


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/gibson-heading-towards-default.324429/page-9#post-4781435
> You've already been answered on this topic, Ibanez isn't going to terminate their contract with FujiGen anytime soon nor will they stop producing guitars in Japan. Their relationship is basically similar to what WMI has with Schecter, PRS, and other companies.



ok. we'll see. wmi is a giant company committed to making guitars that has just opened up another guitar factory to make more guitars. FGN is not really in the same position anymore.

i'm not a fanboy like you so i don't really care either way. we can let time decide who is going to be right.
im not too bothered. there are a lot of jdm boutique guitar makers as well. it's not like japanese guitars are going to disappear.

I mean it's a hypothesis that can't be proven except for when it happens or if the apparent trends change. So there really isn't any use arguing about it.

The larger point is that you should get some of your stories straight. Ibanez is a japanese brand but there's no connection between that and japanese guitars. They started by importing spanish guitars and they've been making guitars outside of japan for almost as long as they've been making guitars inside japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Japanese market is very "committed" to Japanese brands, especially legacy ones. They're also not as "accepting" of Chinese or Korean ones. Not to say that no one in Japan buys a Cortek or World built guitar, but it's a much different market than North America or Europe. 

Unlike recent Japanese plant closures, like Chibi, Fujigen has diversified to build for many brands, including large American ones like FMIC. They also do a lot of scale-up work for small, more independent builders in Japan. They don't just make Ibanez. 

I'm not sure why you think they're in any financial peril, especially do to the more budget oriented OEMs expanding.

I also think you're forgetting about the nearly five decades of Ibanez touting thier Japanese manufacturing. They're not going to let that go easily. Even if Fujigen does close there are numerous other Japanese manufacturers that could step in.


----------



## marcwormjim

It’s all just speculation reacting to other speculation concerning Ibanez shifting more and more production to Indonesia. People are conflating factory profit margins with Ibanez’s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

marcwormjim said:


> It’s all just speculation reacting to other speculation concerning Ibanez shifting more and more production to Indonesia. People are conflating factory profit margins with Ibanez’s.



I guess that's the thing, they actually have a good amount of MIJ guitars right now [2017 and 2018]. Are people's memories that short?

It was not too long ago when Ibanez had only 10 MIJ models for export, two of which were limited edition.

The only series they're rolling back are the Sabers, again. But they're adding a new series and offering more J.Customs.


----------



## Genome

Please tell me they're planning a 7-string version of this for 2018:


----------



## cardinal

I also think there are a fair bit of MIJ things in the catalog (not 7-strings, really, though). But there’s sooooo much non-MIJ stuff. 

I guess it sells, but wow that’s a lot of things to slap the Ibanez logo on. Hard to believe that they can move all that stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's a sign of the times. In order to compete companies now need a heck of a lot more stuff on the market. Stuff like fanned frets, extended range, longer scales, new fancy pickups, newly developed hardware added into all the old stuff. 

If you look at an Ibanez or ESP or Schecter or Jackson catalog from even five or six years ago they all had much smaller lineups. Go back 10 years and its even more slim.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a sign of the times. In order to compete companies now need a heck of a lot more stuff on the market. Stuff like fanned frets, extended range, longer scales, new fancy pickups, newly developed hardware added into all the old stuff.
> 
> If you look at an Ibanez or ESP or Schecter or Jackson catalog from even five or six years ago they all had much smaller lineups. Go back 10 years and its even more slim.



I just wonder if they’re competing to see who goes bankrupt first, though. Seems like trimming back and just being comfortable with a smaller footprint and smaller sales might be better long term. But I have to assume they know what they’re doing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Japanese market is very "committed" to Japanese brands, especially legacy ones. They're also not as "accepting" of Chinese or Korean ones. Not to say that no one in Japan buys a Cortek or World built guitar, but it's a much different market than North America or Europe.
> 
> Unlike recent Japanese plant closures, like Chibi, Fujigen has diversified to build for many brands, including large American ones like FMIC. They also do a lot of scale-up work for small, more independent builders in Japan. They don't just make Ibanez.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think they're in any financial peril, especially do to the more budget oriented OEMs expanding.
> 
> I also think you're forgetting about the nearly five decades of Ibanez touting thier Japanese manufacturing. They're not going to let that go easily. Even if Fujigen does close there are numerous other Japanese manufacturers that could step in.



Of course there are others. We just don't know if Ibanez has been making any overtures.

The situation still isn't the same as WMI though. WMI has been expanding its guitar making capabilities and making more guitars. FGN has been expanding into other areas and decreasing the number of guitars it makes. Whether that's merely a reaction to demand going down or a shift in focus, we won't know until we know. It's not like a company hasn't completely pivoted before. I also don't think they are in financial trouble. FGNs auto parts business is doing very well.

There are about an equal number of insider people on either side. Like, I said we won't know until we know.

bookmark and check back in 10 years.


----------



## JoeyBTL

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess that's the thing, they actually have a good amount of MIJ guitars right now [2017 and 2018]. Are people's memories that short?



It doesn't take long for people to forget how good they have it. The main reason I own a Premium RG is because a relatively short time ago, there was no PRS Holcomb, no Jackson Juggernaut, and the only hard tail Prestige RG was the 1421F. That was a "limited edition" and I managed to find one left from Guitar Center, but it ended up being a big dud. I didn't count but I know there's currently more than a few Prestige hard tails, plus all the other MIJ stuff they have now. 

I saw from Rich on jemsite that the go live date for US is 1/10, so hopefully we should be seeing the full US catalog tomorrow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> I just wonder if they’re competing to see who goes bankrupt first, though. Seems like trimming back and just being comfortable with a smaller footprint and smaller sales might be better long term. But I have to assume they know what they’re doing.



It's the OEMs that shoulder much of the issue. As Cortek, World and others expand thier economy of scale gets better. 



diagrammatiks said:


> bookmark and check back in 10 years.



That's a very long time, many things can happen. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Lemonbaby

cardinal said:


> I just wonder if they’re competing to see who goes bankrupt first, though. Seems like trimming back and just being comfortable with a smaller footprint and smaller sales might be better long term. But I have to assume they know what they’re doing.


No idea if that's going to work out, but what we see is Ibanez trying to adapt to the reality of the guitar market. Both total revenues and sold units per year are dropping while the market is getting more diversified. There's many new companies on the market and guitars you simply couldn't buy 10 years ago. The growing selection is great for the customers, but more diversified products with smaller volumes come at the cost of increased prices...


----------



## jl-austin

I have seen the new stuff for US catalog. I didn't really see much in there that was different that what was seen in the European catalog. There might have been one or two color differences, but it seemed pretty much the same. Take that for what its worth.

(edit) There is a couple of premium RG's in the European catalog, that I don't remember seeing in the US catalog. I don't remember seeing the RGRT621 either, although is coming to America (the only model I like).


----------



## jwade

How you doin'?


----------



## odibrom

jl-austin said:


> I have seen the new stuff for US catalog. I didn't really see much in there that was different that what was seen in the European catalog. There might have been one or two color differences, but it seemed pretty much the same. Take that for what its worth.
> 
> (edit) There is a couple of premium RG's in the European catalog, that I don't remember seeing in the US catalog. I don't remember seeing the RGRT621 either, although is coming to America (the only model I like).



Can you post a link to the american catalogue please?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Always thought the SA's were cool guitars, and this one looks awesome (minus the abalone) especially in that finish.

Interested to see what the specs are on these Dimarzio "black velvet" pickups


----------



## jl-austin

odibrom said:


> Can you post a link to the american catalogue please?



No link, I saw it in a store, like I said, take it for whats its worth.


----------



## couverdure

I just realized we're 700 posts in and there hasn't even been a single mention of wanting an 8-string RGD.

What's holding Ibanez from making one for so long, especially when the LACS have made some RGD8s for some of their endorsers since the inception of the model line? Even an Iron Label would suffice.


----------



## skewkus13

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Always thought the SA's were cool guitars, and this one looks awesome (minus the abalone) especially in that finish.
> 
> Interested to see what the specs are on these Dimarzio "black velvet" pickups



No black plastic switch thing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skewkus13

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Always thought the SA's were cool guitars, and this one looks awesome (minus the abalone) especially in that finish.
> 
> Interested to see what the specs are on these Dimarzio "black velvet" pickups



No black plastic switch thing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skewkus13

skewkus13 said:


> No black plastic switch thing!!!!!!!!!!


Nevermind. Not new. SA body is thicker than S body. DRRRRR


----------



## dirtool

that finish 2........


----------



## novocaine

http://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/New/index.html

It’s out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I can fuck with this. 

http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...358&color=CL01&year=2018&cat_id=1&series_id=3


----------



## jwade

And I thought the white one I saw earlier was nice! This orange one...oh man. I don't know trems at all, is this Lo Pro Edge 7 bridge pretty decent?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Lo pro 7 is amazing. Best 7 string bridge Ibanez has ever made imo.


----------



## CapinCripes

jwade said:


> And I thought the white one I saw earlier was nice! This orange one...oh man. I don't know trems at all, is this Lo Pro Edge 7 bridge pretty decent?


Only the greatest fulcrum design trem ever made.


----------



## novocaine

Where are the signatures?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Damn that's hot.


----------



## marcwormjim

novocaine said:


> Where are the signatures?



https://www.abasiguitarsusa.com/


----------



## LordHar

novocaine said:


> Where are the signatures?



Probably announced at NAMM


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that orange RGD is hot! That is the first thing I’ve seen from Ibby ‘18 I’d want to get.
I also kind of want to get an RG550 in DY, pick up some pink dimarzios and a couple of green knobs and make a poor man’s Jem777.


----------



## Anquished

Whoa that orange RGD!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Going through some of the 2018 models:

I'm kinda sad that they've discontinued the "Strat" line of the Talmans. Having said that it makes more sense now they have the new AZs to cover that leaving the Talmans to be more "Tele" exclusive.

RG570 only comes in black in AU, so no Jewel Blue. Sucks, but I do plan on getting it in black for a cyberpunk finish project fitted with Dimarzio Dark Matter 2 sets.

Having a white RG550 available makes me feel better about passing on a white RG655 last year.  Looks like my 'cool rod' custom 3 single coil RG is still the cards.

No more IR fanned fret RGs. I was planning for the 8 string, but very few Iron Labels have impressed me, so no biggie yet.

Interesting how some of the RG standards (RGEW and 1 RGR model) have actual Dimarzios in them (AN/TZ set). Great move IMO.

An SA standard also with Dimarzios is an interesting touch.

The 3 pickup AX model isn't in AU. Boo.

The AU site no longer has the 5 string version of the SR500 Fretless. I literally submitted an order for one just hours before the website updated. Glad I did.  Now hopefully they still have some in stock....

The basses have some left field choices that I'm digging hard. The upright, a fretless parlor acoustic, 5 string acoustic, SR Fanned Frets that aren't grey, all are awesome additions. Though I was also looking for a 6 string and so far no new SR6 models. 

It was only last year that I was grumbling how Ibanez don't have enough 12 string acoustics. Now there's 3 new models. Yay.

So far 2018 is off to a great start for Ibanez for me.




dirtool said:


> that finish.....




The RGD looks so much better in action. And I am looking for a hardtail longer scale Ibby atm, and while I had my sights on the RGDIX6PB, this may replace it. Damn.


----------



## Cheap

https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...social&utm_medium=youtube&utm_campaign-YtLink

I don't know what it is about these, but I'm starting to get nervous for my current number one. Days might be numbered!


----------



## Curt

jwade said:


> And I thought the white one I saw earlier was nice! This orange one...oh man. I don't know trems at all, is this Lo Pro Edge 7 bridge pretty decent?



Sweet Christ, just when I was no longer lusting after an Ibby, they go and do this. Thankfully it's a few hundred above my budget, otherwise it would so be mine.


edit: Ibanez wtf why





That is the biggest abomination of a fretboard hue I've ever seen. Good to see more reverse headstocks and neck thru in the low end of ibanez though.


edit 2: At $800 I feel like this could be worth it, even for an Iron label. I would prefer chrome hardware for this color personally, but laser blue is a god damn win with the birdseye maple. Excited to see more bright solid color guitars this year too.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Damn that's hot.



I feel like a few brands are dipping their toes in a garish, loud design/vibe and I am _loving it._


----------



## goobaba

Anyone know what that "powertap" position is in the AZ wiring schemes?


----------



## Cheap

goobaba said:


> Anyone know what that "powertap" position is in the AZ wiring schemes?


Looks to me like it's similar to what PRS does with tapping where they use another coil to keep the volume difference to a minimum


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm really digging all this maple action.


----------



## cardinal

The orange and blue RGDs are pretty boss.


----------



## diagrammatiks

man that blue rgd looks 1 million times better then the veneer burl vomit top I own. oh well.

the ibanez jedi mind trick. It doesn't matter where the guitar is made.


----------



## cardinal

Just FYI, from Rich Harris at IbanezRules.com:

"THEY KNOW THEY ARE VERY WEAK ON 7 STRINGS WHICH WILL BE ADDRESSED AT SUMMER NAMM."


----------



## Lemonbaby

Seriously, why can't the simple things be done right? Is it SO HARD to finally start using barless locking nuts on all models and get rid of string trees? Maybe they ordered five million of these parts and have to use them before switching to something else...


----------



## diagrammatiks

ALSO!

Let's have a moment of silence for the US Market S Prestige which is not on the AMS website. 

and now his watch is over.


----------



## diagrammatiks

cardinal said:


> Just FYI, from Rich Harris at IbanezRules.com:
> 
> "THEY KNOW THEY ARE VERY WEAK ON 7 STRINGS WHICH WILL BE ADDRESSED AT SUMMER NAMM."



i see tons of non prestige sevens


----------



## jwade

MatiasTolkki said:


> Lo pro 7 is amazing. Best 7 string bridge Ibanez has ever made imo.





CapinCripes said:


> Only the greatest fulcrum design trem ever made.



Nice. I've been thinking lately that I've really never tried to learn to use a trem, the only guitar I've ever had one on was a used Dean I traded away after half a year because it wouldn't stay in tune. I blamed the trem, but really I just had no clue how to deal with them. Depending on availability here in Canada, I think this orange rgd might be my first brand new guitar with a trem.

I had been holding out hope that they'd do a reissue of the UV777GR, but that orange....


----------



## diagrammatiks

the rg550s at 999 are sick though.

Also it's interesting that they are using a lot of panga panga instead of wenge. A google search says that panga panga is actually a pretty exotic and expensive wood.


----------



## Mathemagician

Curt said:


> Sweet Christ, just when I was no longer lusting after an Ibby, they go and do this.
> 
> edit 2: At $800 I feel like this could be worth it, even for an Iron label. I would prefer chrome hardware for this color personally, but laser blue is a god damn win with the birdseye maple. Excited to see more bright solid color guitars this year too.



Now you can get one of the best models i’ve seen come out of the Kiesel Factory without paying to get “Jeff is a god” in the pickup cavity.


----------



## Curt

with this and some of their chrome tuners


----------



## diagrammatiks

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Always thought the SA's were cool guitars, and this one looks awesome (minus the abalone) especially in that finish.
> 
> Interested to see what the specs are on these Dimarzio "black velvet" pickups




Why do they need an SA and an AZ.


----------



## cardinal

diagrammatiks said:


> i see tons of non prestige sevens



On Jem Site, he seemed to more specifically refer to Prestige 7 strings. Something about endorsers are complaining that Ibanez isn’t offering enough. Right now for MIJ sevens, it’s the Apex200, RGD3127, the 752 blueish thing, and the RGD uppercut, unless I’m forgetting one something? 

That actually seems like a fair number? The 752 needs more finish options though. Love the maple board and ash body, but I could not play a guitar with that finish.


----------



## diagrammatiks

did the s prestige have to die so that the az could live.
if so i hate the az. i hates it.


----------



## BillCosby

https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBAS1027PBF


----------



## diagrammatiks

BillCosby said:


> https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBAS1027PBF


not an s prestige


----------



## BillCosby

diagrammatiks said:


> not an s prestige



Did I say it was?

I just saw it on their website and I hadn't seen it mentioned on here. It has nothing to do with your post.


----------



## novocaine

Anyone noticed the JS1CR30. Yummy!
https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-JS1CR30-LIST


----------



## odibrom

is that a ChromeBoy type with sustainer? Nice... shit 5k??? damn...


----------



## TheGuitarPit

odibrom said:


> Nice... shit 5k??? damn...



This exact thing played out in my head as I clicked that link.


----------



## Lemonbaby

BillCosby said:


> https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBAS1027PBF


I somehow like the Saber shape, but can't get over the fugly plastic covers around the pickup switch...


----------



## cardinal

Kinda neat I guess.


BillCosby said:


> https://www.zzounds.com/item--IBAS1027PBF



I am looking forward to the point in the cycle when we get a less-is-more approach.


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> is that a ChromeBoy type with sustainer? Nice... shit 5k??? damn...





ScumTricycle said:


> This exact thing played out in my head as I clicked that link.



Better than the $7k purple-cracked mirror Iceman!


----------



## possumkiller

cardinal said:


> Just FYI, from Rich Harris at IbanezRules.com:
> 
> "THEY KNOW THEY ARE VERY WEAK ON 7 STRINGS WHICH WILL BE ADDRESSED AT SUMMER NAMM."



Tell Rich to tell Ibanez they need to address it at summer NAMM with a 7 string RG550 in the Genesis colours!


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> Tell Rich to tell Ibanez they need to address it at summer NAMM with a 7 string RG550 in the Genesis colours!



SSO would explode if there was an RG7-550DY. It’d be fun to have to entire forum go buy the same guitar.


----------



## jwade

The 550 in yellow as a seven would be crazy awesome. I wonder if they'd make them if enough of us bombard them with emails/social media requests.


----------



## Lemonbaby

cardinal said:


> SSO would explode if there was an RG7-550DY. It’d be fun to have to entire forum go buy the same guitar.


You know the SSO game...

[Ibanez brings RG550]
“Please bring a seven!“
“I'd like so totally buy that.“
“Yeah, me too.“
“Rad!“

[Ibanez brings RG7 550]
“Why isn't there an eight?“
“What - no stainless frets/exotic whatever-wood/cool colors/Fishman PUs/multiscale/YouNameIt?“
“So disappointed...“


----------



## Rawkmann

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Always thought the SA's were cool guitars, and this one looks awesome (minus the abalone) especially in that finish.
> 
> Interested to see what the specs are on these Dimarzio "black velvet" pickups




So, this is not coming to the US or what? This was about the only new model I was excited for and it’s not listed for sale anywhere not is it in the 2018 preview website... I think I’m cursed that every new model of guitar that I want that comes out is only available in a foreign market.


----------



## cardinal

jwade said:


> The 550 in yellow as a seven would be crazy awesome. I wonder if they'd make them if enough of us bombard them with emails/social media requests.



I doubt it, they don’t seem like that kind of company. 



Lemonbaby said:


> You know the SSO game...
> 
> [Ibanez brings RG550]
> “Please bring a seven!“
> “I'd like so totally buy that.“
> “Yeah, me too.“
> “Rad!“
> 
> [Ibanez brings RG7 550]
> “Why isn't there an eight?“
> “What - no stainless frets/exotic whatever-wood/cool colors/Fishman PUs/multiscale/YouNameIt?“
> “So disappointed...“



There’d be endless posts complaining about the basswood body and the tilt neck joint and the fact that it’s generally an RG7-550 and not an entirely different guitar.


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> Better than the $7k purple-cracked mirror Iceman!


ya, but I never cared for that one...


----------



## A-Branger

Lemonbaby said:


> I somehow like the Saber shape, but can't get over the fugly plastic covers around the pickup switch...


thats due to the tickness of the body on that part, so they need an extra raised bit to make the switch to fit

what I cant stand is the need to stain the back of the guitar in red...???? why?? just leave mahogany in their natural un-touched color, just let it be.


----------



## couverdure

diagrammatiks said:


> Why do they need an SA and an AZ.


Because most SAs are made in China and if they're making Chinese-made AZs it will leave bad impressions for some people, which is why they're sticking with Premium and Prestige for the AZs.



diagrammatiks said:


> did the s prestige have to die so that the az could live.
> if so i hate the az. i hates it.


Correlation does not imply causation. The Prestige S series hasn't exactly been thriving for a few years already, and you should still be grateful Ibanez have the will to continue producing the series even if it's only one model per year.


----------



## jl-austin

possumkiller said:


> Tell Rich to tell Ibanez they need to address it at summer NAMM with a 7 string RG550 in the Genesis colours!





cardinal said:


> SSO would explode if there was an RG7-550DY. It’d be fun to have to entire forum go buy the same guitar.



Knowing Ibanez, they would release the RG7-550 in black...... and maybe white.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lemonbaby said:


> You know the SSO game...
> 
> [Ibanez brings RG550]
> “Please bring a seven!“
> “I'd like so totally buy that.“
> “Yeah, me too.“
> “Rad!“
> 
> [Ibanez brings RG7 550]
> “Why isn't there an eight?“
> “What - no stainless frets/exotic whatever-wood/cool colors/Fishman PUs/multiscale/YouNameIt?“
> “So disappointed...“


#accurate
Personally I'd rather refinish an RG8 than get my hopes up that ibanez releases 8 strings in road flare red.


----------



## spudmunkey

Lemonbaby said:


> I somehow like the Saber shape, but can't get over the fugly plastic covers around the pickup switch...



I used to have one. Flush-mounting the switch doesn't fit because the body is too slim. If you mounted it flush to the top, the body would need to be thicker or else it would stick out the back. I've seen one in a shop that had a seemingly custom-made wood piece, and that looked terrible but mostly because it was done poorly in a non-matching wood...might have looked better if it was done right.


----------



## possumkiller

I wouldn't mind an RG1077XL reissue. 

Or a Prestige RGAIX7FM (only with a black back).


----------



## diagrammatiks

couverdure said:


> Because most SAs are made in China and if they're making Chinese-made AZs it will leave bad impressions for some people, which is why they're sticking with Premium and Prestige for the AZs.
> 
> 
> Correlation does not imply causation. The Prestige S series hasn't exactly been thriving for a few years already, and you should still be grateful Ibanez have the will to continue producing the series even if it's only one model per year.



Man I can really read your posts anymore without a giant fanboy warning going off in my head. 

There used to be a prestige Korean sa. But fgn was never tooled for production. They did make the sv which is also very similar in purpose to the AZ. The sv was also never officially available usdm. 

The vintage tremolo s guitars never got the marketing push that the az are getting even though they’ve had 22 frets and vintage trems long before the az came out. 

Ibanez probably thought that a suhr copy was going to be easier to sell then a wierd body shape nobody likes. I guess they aren’t wrong.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Why do they need an SA and an AZ.



The Saber and it's derivatives are dead and dying. Even the artist models based on them aren't doing well. 

Ibanez invested pretty heavily in rejuvenating the Saber in the last couple years and it looks like it was not a success. Sales of Sabers across the whole range were pretty bad.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

cardinal said:


> SSO would explode if there was an RG7-550DY. It’d be fun to have to entire forum go buy the same guitar.



No way, it needs to be RFR.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Saber and it's derivatives are dead and dying. Even the artist models based on them aren't doing well.
> 
> Ibanez invested pretty heavily in rejuvenating the Saber in the last couple years and it looks like it was not a success. Sales of Sabers across the whole range were pretty bad.



Dammit Japan. Just try harder.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Dammit Japan. Just try harder.



If it's any consolation, thanks to the KIKO we're going to have the SA around for awhile. He's trying his hardest to keep it around. 

They need to go back to basics. Solid colors, legacy hardware, no fancy inlays or tops, no gimmicks, and MIJ.


----------



## Rawkmann

MaxOfMetal said:


> They need to go back to basics. Solid colors, legacy hardware, no fancy inlays or tops, no gimmicks, and MIJ.



And Sharktooth Inlays


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rawkmann said:


> And Sharktooth Inlays



Yeah, I'm miss the old Sharkteeth too. Not sure how many others do. 

The safest bet these days would be offset dots.


----------



## Hollowway

couverdure said:


> I just realized we're 700 posts in and there hasn't even been a single mention of wanting an 8-string RGD.
> 
> What's holding Ibanez from making one for so long, especially when the LACS have made some RGD8s for some of their endorsers since the inception of the model line? Even an Iron Label would suffice.



I’ve just given up. I mean, if I were running the place I’d do a jem 8 in DY, LNG, and SP. Or a 550. You’d think those would sell better than the black ones, given that they’re selling these reissues for a bundle!


----------



## diagrammatiks

Hollowway said:


> I’ve just given up. I mean, if I were running the place I’d do a jem 8 in DY, LNG, and SP. Or a 550. You’d think those would sell better than the black ones, given that they’re selling these reissues for a bundle!



26.5 scale 8. sounds legit

the rg8 is already 27 inches. i'm confused at what the point of an rgd8 production guitar would be.


----------



## Sephiroth952

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's any consolation, thanks to the KIKO we're going to have the SA around for awhile. He's trying his hardest to keep it around.
> 
> They need to go back to basics. Solid colors, legacy hardware, no fancy inlays or tops, no gimmicks, and MIJ.


Yeah the price point and the lack of a bare bones model I think is whats killing the saber line. When your cheapest model is 1.8k new.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sephiroth952 said:


> Yeah the price point and the lack of a bare bones model I think is whats killing the saber line. When your cheapest model is 1.8k new.....



While I'm sure it's a factor, $1800 isn't exactly outrageous for the specs offered. 

They just didn't do anything with the platform. Pretty much all the same model with different finishes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

On another note, I'm glad to see the fanned RG 7 and 8 are no longer Iron Label.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> On another note, I'm glad to see the fanned RG 7 and 8 are no longer Iron Label.



can you explain what happened there? are they considered standard now?
Isn't iron label supposed to be a setup higher then standard?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> can you explain what happened there? are they considered standard now?
> Isn't iron label supposed to be a setup higher then standard?



I should have said "no longer Iron Label _exclusive_". 

They're introducing the RGMS7 and RGMS8, basically fanned variants of the RG7421 and RG8. No frills and affordable. 

The Iron Label models are nothing more than Standard series models with fancier specs. The quality I've found to be overall the same. 

I'm happy to see this because cheap guitars drive proliferation. An internationally available, mainstream brand, affordable fanned 7 and 8 is going to drive a lot of folks to try those kinds of guitars. Much as how the RG7321 made a lot more folks pick up 7s and the RG8 did with 8s. 

Going with passive pickups was a good choice as well. We live in the age of putting $300 in pickups into $500 guitars. This might drive pickup makers further into fanned pickups.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> I should have said "no longer Iron Label _exclusive_".
> 
> They're introducing the RGMS7 and RGMS8, basically fanned variants of the RG7421 and RG8. No frills and affordable.
> 
> The Iron Label models are nothing more than Standard series models with fancier specs. The quality I've found to be overall the same.
> 
> I'm happy to see this because cheap guitars drive proliferation. An internationally available, mainstream brand, affordable fanned 7 and 8 is going to drive a lot of folks to try those kinds of guitars. Much as how the RG7321 made a lot more folks pick up 7s and the RG8 did with 8s.
> 
> Going with passive pickups was a good choice as well. We live in the age of putting $300 in pickups into $500 guitars. This might drive pickup makers further into fanned pickups.



i would be down with this if the fan design wasn't so bad. 
I'm also not quite sure how big the market actually is or if anyone knows how to market it.

The 500 dollar jackson multi scale has been out for a while and I've never seen any one buy one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> i would be down with this if the fan design wasn't so bad.
> I'm also not quite sure how big the market actually is or if anyone knows how to market it.
> 
> The 500 dollar jackson multi scale has been out for a while and I've never seen any one buy one.



That's really not that bad of a fan. Not ideal, but for such a small fan, 12th fret perpendicular shouldn't make either end of the neck difficult to play on. I have two fanned guitars with 12th fret perpendicular, and I don't really have any ergonomic issues. I do like my 7th and 9th fret models for more chordal playing though. 

These are looking to be about $100 cheaper than Jackson's $600 DKAF on the 7-string and about $200 cheaper than the SLAT8FF for the 8-string. 

Worth mentioning is Ibanez tends to sell a bit better internationally on lower end instruments than Jackson.


----------



## cardinal

I’ve played the Iron Label fan, and it felt fine to me. Took literally no time to adjust and I didn’t think any spot on the neck felt awkward. FWIW.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Some people complain that the fan on Ibanez's Fanned fret guitars are a little too extreme at the 1st-2nd frets with the perpendicular being at the 12th, rather than the 9th like some makers have it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatiasTolkki said:


> Some people complain that the fan on Ibanez's Fanned fret guitars are a little too extreme at the 1st-2nd frets with the perpendicular being at the 12th, rather than the 9th like some makers have it.



It can look a little scary if you haven't been on a fanned instrument before, but in practice it really isn't that much more difficult than traditional fretting, if at all. There will always be an adjustment period.


----------



## Glades

MIJ Sabers would do much better if they rejuvenated the line with some modern appointments: HH, No PU rings, No switch cover, Figured top, non-trad inlay, matching headstock, black hardware (not cosmo) etc. Basically make it look like a Regius.

I can't understand why the S line is not more popular. They are phenomenally comfortable guitars, with great balance, incredible sustain and look killer. I am probably in the minority but I prefer them over RG, RGA and RGD lines.


----------



## Sogradde

I have been thinking about buying an S6521Q for quite a while now but I ultimately decided against it. First of all, it costs 2000 Euros, for no reason at all. Roughly similar spec'd RGs cost 500-800 euros less. Also the maple quality is all over the place. I've seen some pretty spectacular quilts on this model and some that are barely recognizable as a quilt at all and since I have no means of testing before buy, I would have to order one and hope it has some nice figuring (or hope the dealer lets me exchange them until I am satisfied). Instead I decided to grab an RG 550 DY and I'm peeking at the new Schecter SLS Elites because I can probably get them with a nice discount. 

Ibanez kinda dropped the ball on the Sabers. If your cheapest prestige S (Fixed bridge, HH pups) is 2k+, you're aiming at a really small market. At that price point you're dangerously close to a used Mayones Regius with a similar body shape and nicer specs/quality.

I'm kinda sad because I really want a fixed bridge HH Saber in my life but I cannot justify spending that amount of cash on it.


----------



## Metropolis

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Iron Label models are nothing more than Standard series models with fancier specs. The quality I've found to be overall the same.



Iron Label has better woods, they use some sort of real mahogany species instead of shitty and overly light nato wood. Fretwork and finish is also one level up from standard. Is that related to quality or just specs, I think it's both.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

My complaints with old sabers is that they are 22 fret, and I live by 24 frets. I'd kill for a newer saber, as I love the body shape, but the prices, even here in Japan, are outrageous, even on the used market. I can't justify buying either a newer one or older one...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> Iron Label has better woods, they use some sort of real mahogany species instead of shitty and overly light nato wood. Fretwork and finish is also one level up from standard. Is that related to quality or just specs, I think it's both.



That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Metropolis

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's what they want you to think.



That's not entirely true either. Iron Label still feels, sounds and plays better than most of the lower level Ibanez's. Just an opinion, even they're made in the same factory.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metropolis said:


> That's not entirely true either. Iron Label still feels, sounds and plays better than most of the lower level Ibanez's.



It's entirely true. Ibanez wants you to believe that the Iron Labels are significantly better than the Standard models.

In reality, it's far too hit or miss. The materials aren't any better. 

I'm as big an Ibanez fan as any, but the Iron Label models are still awfully spotty.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ibanez never bothered to make solid color Prestige S’s with maple/ebony fretboards.

A few years back I was about to shell out for a purple doom burst S-7. Bought a wedding ring instead. Once I got around to being interested in my purchase again I realized how much more there was out there in the 1-1.6k range that I didn’t want to have to “settle” for just one color for $2k after taxes.

The line wasn’t ever fully fleshed out. And that’s why I personally never looked back. If the new AZ’s have a more comfortable neck shape than “hyper flat wizard stick” I may be into Ibanez again.

But imagine a white S with maple fretboard and black hardware. Would have been dope.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They tried to position the Saber above the RG. Not gonna happen. Especially not so soon after the early 00's. 

The market for fancy Ibanez guitars is very narrow, devoting a whole model to that niche was a very bad decision. Especially since that model was the Saber. 

Maybe they'll try again in a few years.


----------



## Mathemagician

I mean they had Herman Li rocking an S at the height of the band’s popularity. Where was a more regular Prestige for $1500 where I could pretend to be him? Nope just his $2.6k+ sig. 

The premium ones at like $800 were just a bit too underwhelming. 

I really hope we see more models with Wizard 3 necks. That should NOT be the “cheap-o” neck shape. It’s fantastically comfortable and just a bit rounder.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

The Saber (S) models are probably my fave shape from Ibanez, right behind the RGA. Like most everyone has said, I too am disappointed that they aren't doing well. 
If I had the cash I would have gone for those purple doom burst S Prestiges (hardtails) they had a year or so back. As others have also mentioned, the price of S series guitars in the prestige line-up is also quite high relative to RG's. 

I don't think I've ever played a prestige S series but I have always found that the Standard's and Premium's have been always more consistent and built better than the average RG or other shape. The best Premium's I've laid my hands on have always been the S series ones, but it could just be me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I mean they had Herman Li rocking an S at the height of the band’s popularity. Where was a more regular Prestige for $1500 where I could pretend to be him? Nope just his $2.6k+ sig.
> 
> The premium ones at like $800 were just a bit too underwhelming.
> 
> I really hope we see more models with Wizard 3 necks. That should NOT be the “cheap-o” neck shape. It’s fantastically comfortable and just a bit rounder.



The S5470 that Herman's EGEN18 was mostly based around sold for under $1500. 

It wasn't until three years later, in 2011 that the price settled around $1700 for the cheapest MIJ Saber. Still either the SOL or TKS S5470.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

With the rehashing of old models coming around, They need to make 24 fret 540R reissues.


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


> And I thought the white one I saw earlier was nice! This orange one...oh man. I don't know trems at all, is this Lo Pro Edge 7 bridge pretty decent?



I asked buddy at L&M to call Efkay for me, he just emailed me back:



> Hey Jesse,
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Canadian supplier. They told me the guitar is not available for the Canadian market. USA only.



Boo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> I asked buddy at L&M to call Efkay for me, he just emailed me back:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo.



Just grab one from Rich. That way you'll know it's a good one.


----------



## jwade

That's a really, really great idea!


----------



## odibrom

http://www.ibanez.com/products/images/eg2018/RGD3127_ROF_00_01.png

Between this and the white one... I am divided... Pickups could mach the body color though...


----------



## eightsixboy

Metropolis said:


> That's not entirely true either. Iron Label still feels, sounds and plays better than most of the lower level Ibanez's. Just an opinion, even they're made in the same factory.



Of the 5 or 6 iron labels I have had over the years, I haven't found that to be the case at all. Still the same crappy fretwork, same QC issues etc. The main difference is just the looks. Fancy looking veneer or adding some Gotoh tuners etc. The only difference I have noticed for the 2018 stuff that actually looks enticing is the gloss finishes and purple heart woods, it all depends on how they are priced though.

The iron labels are fine guitars but really the prices of them are just crazy imo. Those ones last year with the BKP were more then a 652/655 etc which is crazy, they don't even come with a case.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

For me Sabers could be fine with black hardware, no pickup frames and no body binding. The binding makes it look beefier. They are slim and flush so it should be highlighted by the design.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's entirely true. Ibanez wants you to believe that the Iron Labels are significantly better than the Standard models.
> 
> In reality, it's far too hit or miss. The materials aren't any better.
> 
> I'm as big an Ibanez fan as any, but the Iron Label models are still awfully spotty.




Agreed, as far as I'm concerned, I tried a few of the RGAIX and RGDX Iron Label line in a guitar shop, and they felt really cheap construction-wise : woods were not sturdy at all, fretwork was okay at best (I even played on a RGAIX6 with "black paint" getting of from what is supposed to be an ebony fretboard !), finish was full of little imperfections, and sound was kinda meh... Comfort was okay though, and i'll grant them fancy finish options.

Big disappointment considering the price tag and what you can get from other brands like Shecter or LTD in the same ballpark, or even what the RG625FX was offering for a bit more cash.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I havent touched an IR in forever (since the first year they were released). I was not entirely sold on them, considering they were just a bunch of black guitars with nothing that a regular MIJ Ibanez couldn't do. I dont even see why they keep them around anymore tbh.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

MatiasTolkki said:


> I havent touched an IR in forever (since the first year they were released). I was not entirely sold on them, considering they were just a bunch of black guitars with nothing that a regular MIJ Ibanez couldn't do. I dont even see why they keep them around anymore tbh.




I guess they sell well and this might be the line which generate the best commercial margins regarding the specs and the pricing


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's entirely true. Ibanez wants you to believe that the Iron Labels are significantly better than the Standard models.
> 
> In reality, it's far too hit or miss. The materials aren't any better.
> 
> I'm as big an Ibanez fan as any, but the Iron Label models are still awfully spotty.



Well, to be honest, I got a RGIR27BFE-WNF new from Thomann for 666€ (not a typo) in 2015, and I didn't feel cheated of my money. That was my test "do I need a 7" guitar and it served its purpose. I know some people got lemons but that seems a fair price for a guitar with EMGs.

That said the only Ibby I'd want at this point is a JS, but I'm done with buying for the moment. (One year without buying a guitar, yay ! )


----------



## cardinal

The Iron Labels I’ve played were fine, as were the Standard guitars. 

Some of it depends on expectations. I’ve been pretty ticked with I get a Prestige that needs fretwork. But when I pick up a non-MIJ Ibanez, I’m pleasantly surprised if it doesn’t need at least a bit of work to get set up with low action etc.


----------



## Metropolis

MatiasTolkki said:


> I havent touched an IR in forever (since the first year they were released). I was not entirely sold on them, considering they were just a bunch of black guitars with nothing that a regular MIJ Ibanez couldn't do. I dont even see why they keep them around anymore tbh.



I had 2014 S-series Iron Label, and it had cheaper feel than my 2016 RGA. They ditched out Gibraltar Standard I in that time, which had terrible sharp corners in it. They use nato labeled as "mahogany" in standard series, it feels so cheap and light I can't stand it. That combined to Wizard III and neck that is finished not that good is something also not to like. It isn't day and night kind of difference, but still a difference.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I prefer nato. 

runs away.


----------



## MegaTones

MatiasTolkki said:


> they were just a bunch of black guitars with nothing that a regular MIJ Ibanez couldn't do. I dont even see why they keep them around anymore tbh.



Profits.

Ibanez makes way more money by having a guitar made in Indonesia to less strict standards and for WAY less money, then turning around and selling them as "the ultimate metal guitar" for some obscene price.


----------



## narad

MegaTones said:


> Profits.
> 
> Ibanez makes way more money by having a guitar made in Indonesia to less strict standards and for WAY less money, then turning around and selling them as "the ultimate metal guitar" for some obscene price.



Man, those Indo Ibanez sure have some obscene price tags...


----------



## Curt

eightsixboy said:


> Of the 5 or 6 iron labels I have had over the years, I haven't found that to be the case at all. Still the same crappy fretwork, same QC issues etc. The main difference is just the looks. Fancy looking veneer or adding some Gotoh tuners etc. The only difference I have noticed for the 2018 stuff that actually looks enticing is the gloss finishes and purple heart woods, it all depends on how they are priced though.
> 
> The iron labels are fine guitars but really the prices of them are just crazy imo. Those ones last year with the BKP were more then a 652/655 etc which is crazy, they don't even come with a case.


I had one of the first run of the white Iron label RGs and found this to be true. It felt worse even than the $250 RG6003FM that I replaced it with. I was very happy with the SIX6FDFM I played recently though. And the new solid color RGD comes in at what I think is a fine price point for the Iron Label series, all things considered.


----------



## cardinal

This thing is kinda neat:
https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-GRG7221M-LIST

$200 plus another $100 for a pro fret job and you'd have a pretty cool fixed-bridge, maple-board RG7.


----------



## MegaTones

cardinal said:


> This thing is kinda neat:
> 
> 
> $200 plus another $100 for a pro fret job and you'd have a pretty cool fixed-bridge, maple-board RG7.



That is the best case scenario, but it's likely a lot of the other components are cheap. Tuners, poorly cut nut, pickups and electronics are probably not great, etc


----------



## Zhysick

cardinal said:


> This thing is kinda neat:
> https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-GRG7221M-LIST
> 
> $200 plus another $100 for a pro fret job and you'd have a pretty cool fixed-bridge, maple-board RG7.



I played one of the 2017 model (Gio RG7, right? the link is not working at least for me) and was HORRENDOUS. Even with a good fret job (you will have to pay for it, of course, factory is pure shit) the neck was... mmm... I have touched trees in the forest with smoother finish. You get it, right?

BAD guitar, even for the price. Better buy a Harley Benton or Agile or whatever... NOT that Gio.


----------



## Masoo2

Wasn't Sean of ERRA touring with a Gio 7 for a while?

Wonder if he was sent a normal production model or if the LACS/other techs touched it up a bit.


----------



## beerandbeards

Tom Quayle with his signature


----------



## TGN

A couple of youtube vids:


----------



## Hollowway

jwade said:


> I asked buddy at L&M to call Efkay for me, he just emailed me back:
> 
> _Hey Jesse,
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Canadian supplier. They told me the guitar is not available for the Canadian market. USA only._
> 
> Boo.



Well, duh! It's the Trump sig. It's orange colored, and only available in the USA. Not shithole countries like Canada.


----------



## odibrom

Well, I think these AZ series will sell pretty well.

I didn't know Tom Quayle was getting an Ibanez sig...

In the end these are shredding machines with a vintage look, fine with me.


----------



## jwade

Hollowway said:


> Well, duh! It's the Trump sig. It's orange colored, and only available in the USA. Not shithole countries like Canada.


----------



## A-Branger

beerandbeards said:


> Tom Quayle with his signature



so... much.... brown....


----------



## Lukhas

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's entirely true. Ibanez wants you to believe that the Iron Labels are significantly better than the Standard models.
> 
> In reality, it's far too hit or miss. The materials aren't any better.
> 
> I'm as big an Ibanez fan as any, but the Iron Label models are still awfully spotty.


I have this issue with almost everything build by Ibanez in Indonesia. It's very hit and miss in terms of QC, and very often a miss. I keep thinking that these Premium would be amazing for the price... if they came with something somewhere even close to a decent setup. At least something that would allow you to judge the quality of the instrument before buying it. I'm a sucker for the wenge necks, but none of the ones I tried that had such a neck came with a decent action. Ironically enough, the few Jackson X series that I've tried which are made in the same country did come set-up with good QC. Of course they have none of the fancy appointments the Iron Label or Premiums have nor even the same price, and they don't have crazy low action like higher end guitars. However, you could just try them in the shop without complaining about the non-existent set-up or QC. But then I am perhaps very unlucky.

Basically I've found that when you have the choice between similarly priced Premiums and Korean Schecters, you'll spend another extra 100€/$ in a set-up/fret job for the former, or you'll spend them in a case/bag for the latter.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

A-Branger said:


> so... much.... brown....


If You want a Brown sound.... ;-)


----------



## Mathemagician

With a premium some retailers will plek them for a premium. I would 100% do that with any indo ibanez I was buying.


----------



## USMarine75

A-Branger said:


> so... much.... brown....



aka the new Ibanez makes too many black guitars?


----------



## A-Branger

USMarine75 said:


> aka the new Ibanez makes too many black guitars?


lol hopefully we would never reach that point.

I got no problem with natural wood guitars, but its that specific shade of brown, and in ALL of the guitar  a monochromatic poo brown guitar.... nope, jsut nope


----------



## couverdure

Aren't you that same person who complained about black guitars with rosewood fretboards in the Abasi Guitars thread?

You people complain about preferences too much.


----------



## A-Branger

couverdure said:


> Aren't you that same person who complained about black guitars with rosewood fretboards in the Abasi Guitars thread?
> 
> You people complain about preferences too much.


probably, a common complain of mine is black guitars with brown fretboards.

its not so much the woods, but the color theme of the guitar. Give me that ibanez in trans white with the roasted neck and it looks amazing. Same as the blue pearl with chrome hardware, or that pink one with white pickups. But a body in the same shade of brown as the neck looks terrible imo. With a different neck it could work fine tho

like I sai in that tread, some people love wearing brown shoes/boots/. Me personally I hate them no matter what do I wear.

and to finalize, yup, welcome to SSO hehehe. It wont be fun if we wont complain in here


----------



## Avedas

There's a reason you wouldn't wear a black suit with brown shoes. It just doesn't look good lol


----------



## eightsixboy

Once again Australia gets royally screwed. 

We have only 4 prestige RG's, 1 Iron label RG, 3 RG Premiums and we don't even get the fixed bridge 521 or the 570 Genesis. RG655 has also just disappeared from our site. 

SERIOUSLY WTF IBANEZ AUSTRLIA. Why do you keep giving us 1/3 of the available range. 

In Comparison the US site has 13 Prestige RG's listed. They must not give a crap about us or something lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The 570 is on the AU site. Though only in black. 

And getting rid of the 655 makes sense when they're being discontinued in favour of the RG550s/570s.

Otherwise generally agree. We don't get the orange RGD unfortunately. Ibanez AU do tend to add stuff that aren't available later during the year.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Just order one from Ikebe or something, it has a maple board, they can ship overseas.


----------



## possumkiller

Get ET to make you a custom Ibanez.


----------



## Pablo

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The 570 is on the AU site. Though only in black.
> 
> And getting rid of the 655 makes sense when they're being discontinued in favour of the RG550s/570s.
> 
> Otherwise generally agree. We don't get the orange RGD unfortunately. Ibanez AU do tend to add stuff that aren't available later during the year.


Frankly, if Ibanez' Australian distributor doesn't want your money, don't give it to them!

I live in my Denmark, but my amp was bought in Germany, my RG550 was bought from Ishibashi in Japan and my Gibson was bought in the US... 

Get what you want and don't simply buy what some backwards distributor tells you that you can have!


----------



## eightsixboy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The 570 is on the AU site. Though only in black.
> 
> And getting rid of the 655 makes sense when they're being discontinued in favour of the RG550s/570s.
> 
> Otherwise generally agree. We don't get the orange RGD unfortunately. Ibanez AU do tend to add stuff that aren't available later during the year.



Yea sorry, I meant we don't get all the 570 colours 

I actually completely forgot about that RGD, don't forget that all white one which we also won't get by the look of it.

I'm sorry for bitching but I seriously just don't get what they are playing at, especially when some models like the RGD's should be no brainers, even if they only bought in 10-20 total for the year I bet they would all sell within 6 months.

It's not even the distributors fault either I believe, as they are bound by the regional catalogue, which I guess Ibanez Japan decide what regions get what?

You would think at a minimum, if a customer was willing to pay a little extra they would allow anything to be imported from a current catalogue, but nope, regional catalogue items only.




MatiasTolkki said:


> Just order one from Ikebe or something, it has a maple board, they can ship overseas.



The only real issue with that is our retarded import tax laws. I was going to buy a RG7570 from Ikebe just last week until I worked out the tax + fee's. You'd have to be prepared to basically pay full retail for something. That J Custom was bang on 2k AUD with their outlet sale but after shipping + import taxes it was almost 3k, almost 1/3 of the value was just fees and shipping.

Paying $300 for shipping is fine but adding another 500+ kind of makes a good deal into a not so good deal.



Pablo said:


> Frankly, if Ibanez' Australian distributor doesn't want your money, don't give it to them!
> 
> I live in my Denmark, but my amp was bought in Germany, my RG550 was bought from Ishibashi in Japan and my Gibson was bought in the US...
> 
> Get what you want and don't simply buy what some backwards distributor tells you that you can have!



Second hand stuff 100% agree. Brand new is a different story. Ishibashi won't ship new Ibanez, Ikebe will luckily but even then the stuff would have to be basically 50% to be worth it with our import taxes or under the $1000 threshold. I have bought heaps of Ibanez from Ishibashi over the year's, much better then buying stuff locally that's for sure.


----------



## Pablo

eightsixboy said:


> Second hand stuff 100% agree. Brand new is a different story. Ishibashi won't ship new Ibanez, Ikebe will luckily but even then the stuff would have to be basically 50% to be worth it with our import taxes or under the $1000 threshold. I have bought heaps of Ibanez from Ishibashi over the year's, much better then buying stuff locally that's for sure.


I bought my RG550 _brand new_ from Ishibashi just before Christmas and have previously bought a brand new Ibanez HRG72 from Ikebe Gakki. Moreover, I have sent plenty of other inquiries and have never once been rejected...

Even with shipping, import tax and the horrendous Danish VAT of 25%, my RG550 is still ended up being _less_ expensive than had I bought it from Thomann.


----------



## gunch

Mathemagician said:


> With a premium some retailers will plek them for a premium. I would 100% do that with any indo ibanez I was buying.



That doesn’t automatically mean the fret ends will be worth a shit though


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

silverabyss said:


> That doesn’t automatically mean the fret ends will be worth a shit though



I thought PLEK included fret edge treatment...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I thought PLEK included fret edge treatment...



The PLEK machine only works on the height of the frets. That's it. A lot of shops will do additional fretwork for an additional fee or roll it into the overall job cost. 

PLEK machines are very controversial. While they do exactly as advertised there are a lot of misconceptions around what exactly a "PLEK job" entails and how much players really need that degree of accuracy in fret level.


----------



## Andromalia

> and how much players really need that degree of accuracy in fret level.



Well, too much in this case is better than not enough. Some pretty cheap guitars get the plek treatment, picking a pleked guitar at some price ranges might avoid some disappointments. (Thinking Gibson tributes, a 800€ guitar with guaranteed level frets, not bad considering what lemons you can get at that price range)


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

MaxOfMetal said:


> The PLEK machine only works on the height of the frets. That's it. A lot of shops will do additional fretwork for an additional fee or roll it into the overall job cost.
> 
> PLEK machines are very controversial. While they do exactly as advertised there are a lot of misconceptions around what exactly a "PLEK job" entails and how much players really need that degree of accuracy in fret level.



I understand that there is a lot of hand labor involved, but I clearly remember Thomann doing the fret edges in Henning's pimped Harley Benton videos, with no mention of additional costs. Perhaps not every PLEK shop does that.


----------



## Andromalia

PLEK machines are expensive, a big operation like Thomann can likely spread the costs which si somethign a smaller company can't do.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I understand that there is a lot of hand labor involved, but I clearly remember Thomann doing the fret edges in Henning's pimped Harley Benton videos, with no mention of additional costs. Perhaps not every PLEK shop does that.


The Thomann tech is only polishing the frets in the Youtube videos.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Lemonbaby said:


> The Thomann tech is only polishing the frets in the Youtube videos.



He's clearly filing the edges at 15:52.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Petar Bogdanov said:


> He's clearly filing the edges at 15:52.



[SMARTASS-MODE]
That's part of the refretting, not the PLEK process.
[/SMARTASS-MODE]


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Well, too much in this case is better than not enough. Some pretty cheap guitars get the plek treatment, picking a pleked guitar at some price ranges might avoid some disappointments. (Thinking Gibson tributes, a 800€ guitar with guaranteed level frets, not bad considering what lemons you can get at that price range)



I'm speaking compared to a significantly cheaper traditional fret level. The cheapest PLEK job is roughly three times the price of one of the more expensive hand levels. 



Petar Bogdanov said:


> I understand that there is a lot of hand labor involved, but I clearly remember Thomann doing the fret edges in Henning's pimped Harley Benton videos, with no mention of additional costs. Perhaps not every PLEK shop does that.



As I said, all shops have a different procedure and pricing structure. Some include other parts of a total fret job. 



Andromalia said:


> PLEK machines are expensive, a big operation like Thomann can likely spread the costs which si somethign a smaller company can't do.



They're expensive at once, require regular maintenance which is also expensive, and then PLEK routinely audits the shop.

They only make sense for very high work flow shops, with it's primary benefits being speed and consistency of accuracy. 

While a small amount of large-scale builders, like Gibson and giant retailers like Thomann have them most are operated by smaller shops.


----------



## eightsixboy

Pablo said:


> I bought my RG550 _brand new_ from Ishibashi just before Christmas and have previously bought a brand new Ibanez HRG72 from Ikebe Gakki. Moreover, I have sent plenty of other inquiries and have never once been rejected...
> 
> Even with shipping, import tax and the horrendous Danish VAT of 25%, my RG550 is still ended up being _less_ expensive than had I bought it from Thomann.



Since Jason has left maybe they changed their policy?

Every time I wanted to buy a brand new Ibanez they said no because it was frowned upon by Ibanez. Ikebe on the other hand don't seem to care either way.

I still might get that J Custom seeing how little OZ it getting, nothing really worthwhile besides the 550's. I can guarantee the AZ series will retail for over 3k over here as well and they will only get a small amount as usual.


----------



## Wolfos

This might have been answered in the previous 43 pages but does anyone know if there is a release date for these models or a price? 

I've done a quick googling but can't seem to find any info. I'm jonesing for one of these new AZ models!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> This might have been answered in the previous 43 pages but does anyone know if there is a release date for these models or a price?
> 
> I've done a quick googling but can't seem to find any info. I'm jonesing for one of these new AZ models!



http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/2018.htm


----------



## Wolfos

MaxOfMetal said:


> http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/2018.htm


Thank You!

Jeez, I was hoping to get a suhr clone but at those prices I might as well buy a suhr.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Jeez, I was hoping to get a suhr clone but at those prices I might as well buy a suhr.



These aren't cheap. I'm not sure why people thought they would be.

That said, a Suhr built to those specs will run you about $3k. So these are $1k cheaper.


----------



## Wolfos

MaxOfMetal said:


> These aren't cheap. I'm not sure why people thought they would be.
> 
> That said, a Suhr built to those specs will run you about $3k. So these are $1k cheaper.



Well I knew the prestige models would be top dollar but I was being optimistic about the premium models as I've seen some very well priced premium guitars.


----------



## Wolfos

MaxOfMetal said:


> These aren't cheap. I'm not sure why people thought they would be.
> 
> That said, a Suhr built to those specs will run you about $3k. So these are $1k cheaper.



https://m.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=...TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xibanez+a.TRS0&_nkw=ibanez+az

Actually I take that back a music store on EBay has these models for $1,600 CAD


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfos said:


> Well I knew the prestige models would be top dollar but I was being optimistic about the premium models as I've seen some very well priced premium guitars.



The Premiums are $1300. That's not too bad.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Wolfos said:


> https://m.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=...TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xibanez+a.TRS0&_nkw=ibanez+az
> 
> Actually I take that back a music store on EBay has these models for $1,600 CAD



Yeah, was going to say the Premiums start at $1600 Canadian from major Canadian retailers:
https://www.long-mcquade.com/97683/...emium-Electric-Guitar---Brown-Topaz-Burst.htm


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Premiums are $1300. That's not too bad.



(in reference to the AZ models). $1300 isn't too bad for what they are, I agree. It sure would be hard to pull the trigger on an AZ premium when the Genesis (MIJ) is only $1000 ($900 for fixed). I realize they are completely different guitars, but still....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> (in reference to the AZ models). $1300 isn't too bad for what they are, I agree. It sure would be hard to pull the trigger on an AZ premium when the Genesis (MIJ) is only $1000 ($900 for fixed). I realize they are completely different guitars, but still....



They're both solid values in thier respective niches. 

With "only" a difference of $700, it would be really hard to pass on the Prestige AZ over the Premium. Especially when you can hunt for a sale on the Prestige. 

Though, if all you need is an old school RG, the Genesis models are impossible to beat as long as the build is solid.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, if all you need is an old school RG, the Genesis models are impossible to beat as long as the build is solid.



Which is why I had big time gas for the RG550 PN, it is such a rare color, and one of my favorites. I am hoping they keep the genesis collection around for a few years. I mean, there are people out there when they think of Ibanez, the RG550DY comes to mind, it is so iconic, I hope they keep it in the line up for many years.


----------



## A-Branger

Wolfos said:


> release date for these models or a price?



NAMM, wich is in a week and half. Thats when Ibanez updates their site and release everything. What we see from there before hand are leaks form catalogs or stores that post their stuff before hand. Seems to be mostly in europe where some even release some videos bit too early, jsut like last year and before that


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> NAMM, wich is in a week and half. Thats when Ibanez updates their site and release everything. What we see from there before hand are leaks form catalogs or stores that post their stuff before hand. Seems to be mostly in europe where some even release some videos bit too early, jsut like last year and before that



Release Date =/= Ship Date


----------



## Sephiroth952

NAMM = Not Available Maybe March


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sephiroth952 said:


> NAMM = Not Available Maybe March



If you're lucky.


----------



## Wolfos

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah, was going to say the Premiums start at $1600 Canadian from major Canadian retailers:
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/97683/...emium-Electric-Guitar---Brown-Topaz-Burst.htm



Curious if my local L&M will ever carry one. They seem to consist of 800 Fender/Squire Gibson/Epiphone and maybe 4 cheap Ibanez models.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Release Date =/= Ship Date


I know  specially for Ibanez

but it is when they release the new "2018"... *cough*late 2018/2019*cough*.... line up

now when it would be available, well thaats the fun part, isn't?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> I know  specially for Ibanez
> 
> but it is when they release the new "2018"... *cough*late 2018/2019*cough*.... line up
> 
> now when it would be available, well thaats the fun part, isn't?



These models have been released. They're on the Ibanez site and have been for awhile.

http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg_pre18.php?year=2018&cat_id=1&series_id=2&pre=0

Can you just admit you misunderstood the question?


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> These models have been released. They're on the Ibanez site and have been for awhile.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg_pre18.php?year=2018&cat_id=1&series_id=2&pre=0
> 
> Can you just admit you misunderstood the question?


ibanez updating the website before NAMM?? whats happen? is this the end?  havent check the website yet

and not sure what was the question?. he asked when the new stuff would be released. Usually its at NAMM, stores get catalogs before hand and someone leaks them, same with videos, but officially it has always been at NAMM. Once released prices can be found at any shop or in catalogs. Now when they would be shipped no idea, Ibanez takes their time to do so.

dont get what I miss?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, I really want this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, I really want this.




Right? Completely out of left field. 

It's like a sleek version of the old Dean Pace Bass.


----------



## jl-austin

A-Branger said:


> ibanez updating the website before NAMM?? whats happen? is this the end?  havent check the website yet



It actually seems like a good business practice honestly, because you can go into a local store and "pre-order" a guitar from the owner that will go to NAMM and he will order it there for you. I have done this a couple of times.


----------



## cardinal

Last few years Ibanez has conceded to announcing non-signature stuff before NAMM, but it still tries to keep the Signature stuff secret. 

No mention on the site about the Meshuggah sig or the new Jem Jr. colors that seem to be floating around, for example.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Last few years Ibanez has conceded to announcing non-signature stuff before NAMM, but it still tries to keep the Signature stuff secret.
> 
> No mention on the site about the Meshuggah sig or the new Jem Jr. colors that seem to be floating around, for example.



They've recognized the need for hype. Release a nice chunk of stuff a month before NAMM and save some surprises to keep it from being a total bore.

They started doing this after 2010, which also when they started really punishing dealers who were leaking too early.


----------



## jl-austin

The JemJr colors are on the website, just not listed in the "new for 2018" section, just go to the stevie vai area and they are in there, pink and yellow.


----------



## cardinal

jl-austin said:


> The JemJr colors are on the website, just not listed in the "new for 2018" section, just go to the stevie vai area and they are in there, pink and yellow.



Ah, good eye. I guess that’s like the new Bad Ass Orange color on the RGD.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Wolfos said:


> Curious if my local L&M will ever carry one. They seem to consist of 800 Fender/Squire Gibson/Epiphone and maybe 4 cheap Ibanez models.



Yeah most L&M's are like that. One's near me are a little more diverse in their stock offerings. The closest L&M near me has one of the new 7 string LE Premium's (RG7PCMLTD-TKG) in stock. The other L&M nearest me is quite good at offering even more diversity. Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## stinkoman

jl-austin said:


> The JemJr colors are on the website, just not listed in the "new for 2018" section, just go to the stevie vai area and they are in there, pink and yellow.



I just now seen this. I been wanting a pink jem for years, but could never afford one or justify the price as its more of just a guilty pleasure type want. This changes things now for me and going to probably place an order by the end of the day. They ship out in early march.


----------



## R34CH

Sephiroth952 said:


> NAMM = Not Available Maybe March





MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're lucky.



Yeah I always thought it was Not April, Maybe May.


----------



## Wolfos

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah most L&M's are like that. One's near me are a little more diverse in their stock offerings. The closest L&M near me has one of the new 7 string LE Premium's (RG7PCMLTD-TKG) in stock. The other L&M nearest me is quite good at offering even more diversity. Where in Ontario are you?



Closest L&M to me is Belleville so it's not big Belleville I think maybe has 50,000 people in it.

Ottawa might be a better option for me to look.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Wolfos said:


> Closest L&M to me is Belleville so it's not big Belleville I think maybe has 50,000 people in it.
> 
> Ottawa might be a better option for me to look.



Ah yeah, Belleville wont have a lot of selection that's for sure. You could ask them to see if they will be stocking any of these anytime soon? Perhaps something as simple as interest in the model will push them to stock one? 

Yeah, Ottawa is probably you're best bet based on your location, although I haven't been to any Ottawa L&M's before. You can always go to the L&M website and call up locations and inquire if they will be stocking these.


----------



## Wolfos

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Ah yeah, Belleville wont have a lot of selection that's for sure. You could ask them to see if they will be stocking any of these anytime soon? Perhaps something as simple as interest in the model will push them to stock one?
> 
> Yeah, Ottawa is probably you're best bet based on your location, although I haven't been to any Ottawa L&M's before. You can always go to the L&M website and call up locations and inquire if they will be stocking these.



I thought about asking for them to get one in but normally I'd have to put money down I believe.


----------



## movingpictures

This looks cool as it has passive pups (Array?) and CITES approved Jatoba fretboard w/White split off-set dot inlay. Looks like it will be around $600 in USA.

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=343&color=CL01


----------



## JoeyBTL

Tom Quayle runs through his sig


----------



## lewis

movingpictures said:


> This looks cool as it has passive pups (Array?) and CITES approved Jatoba fretboard w/White split off-set dot inlay. Looks like it will be around $600 in USA.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=343&color=CL01



the dog poo brown fretboard is so desirable.


----------



## movingpictures

movingpictures said:


> This looks cool as it has passive pups (Array?) and CITES approved Jatoba fretboard w/White split off-set dot inlay. Looks like it will be around $600 in USA.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=343&color=CL01



Lame!! I started a thread about this guitar and its been merged here?


----------



## BigViolin

I just threw my panties at Tom Quayle.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

I actually really dig Tom's guitar. But mostly I dig his playing  Been drooling over his Legato for years! 

That said, a HH/24 fret model would be more up my alley. Then again, Ibanez has lots of those already...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

JoeyBTL said:


> Tom Quayle runs through his sig




That video sold the shit out of that to me, and Tom's playing is beautifully precise. Lo-pro + 2 more frets and I'd be all over one. A used one down the road, for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You know, it would be pretty cool to get one of these and put a non-recessed Edge in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Right? Completely out of left field.
> 
> It's like a sleek version of the old Dean Pace Bass.



Yeah, there's a fair amount of left field choices particularly in the bass department. A 5 String acoustic bass, yeah they don't come around often. But also an acoustic fretless too?

Everyone often forgets the odd one offs that Ibanez throw out every now and then. And fair enough they don't sell well and get discontinued within a year or so. I lucked out in getting the last SRH505 just before they discontinued the model.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez does mindblowing and absolutely wild stuff with basses. The Thundercat and the Upright this year. Last year it was the seven-string part-fretted part-fretless, which was actually the SECOND time they’ve done something like that. They make those crazy single cut basses. 

I love it. They seem to play it a bit safer on guitars. But even there they still went to 7 strings and multiscales pretty early. But it would be fun if they’d unleash the Bass Workshop guys on the guitar line and see what they come up with.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, those new basses are cool - especially the parlor sized ones.

And those bass workshop guys are my heroes. I love what they're talking Ibanez into releasing every year. Definitely the skunkworks of Ibby. They could do some kickass things if they let them at the guitars! I have a huge amount of respect for Ibanez letting them do stuff like the SR7VIISC and the Ashulas. Super cool for a company to OK the niche stuff like that!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## dirtool

btw,what is panga panga? a cheaper substitute for wenge?


----------



## Metropolis

dirtool said:


> btw,what is panga panga? a cheaper substitute for wenge?



It may be, streaks and big pores seem to be quite similar, different color though.
http://www.wood-database.com/panga-panga/


----------



## Matt08642

Considering selling my 752FX (which I barely use) to fund one of those RG550DYs....


----------



## diagrammatiks

dirtool said:


> btw,what is panga panga? a cheaper substitute for wenge?



it's basically wenge. They must have gotten a fire sale price on a lot of this stuff. It's not any cheaper then wenge.


----------



## Boojakki




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Just found out some info on the Duncan Hyperion pickups that I think we'd all like to read:

Ibanez website description:
"Seymour Duncan® Hyperion™ Pickups feature a moderate output through Alnico-5 magnets to keep the clarity of the fundamental tone when using a distortion sound, and to deliver a clear pick attack. From treble to bass, the overall tonal balance is evenly adjusted., and works well with various effect pedals."

Then a Seymour Duncan product specialist said the following about the Hyperion's (referring to the Humbucker models):
"Custom wind by MJ for Ibanez. They share some DNA with the Pegasus/Sentient set. The pickups are exclusive to the Ibanez AZ series guitars, and they are USA made - not Duncan Designed. That's all I can say for now. Ibanez will probably release more specs at NAMM."


----------



## MegaTones

"keep the clarity of the fundamental tone when using a distortion sound, and to deliver a clear pick attack. From treble to bass, the overall tonal balance is evenly adjusted., and works well with various effect pedals."

When are we going to admit that this is just marketing speak? I genuinely think every brand describes every single one of their "modern" pickups the same way.

I'm not saying they don't sound unique, more just that everyone (DiMarzio, SD, Bare Knuckle, whatever) says some shit like "Really clear response across all frequencies, you can really hear all the notes and definitions, and they work great with pedals for that tight modern attack!"

All buzzwords lol


----------



## diagrammatiks

MegaTones said:


> "keep the clarity of the fundamental tone when using a distortion sound, and to deliver a clear pick attack. From treble to bass, the overall tonal balance is evenly adjusted., and works well with various effect pedals."
> 
> When are we going to admit that this is just marketing speak? I genuinely think every brand describes every single one of their "modern" pickups the same way.
> 
> I'm not saying they don't sound unique, more just that everyone (DiMarzio, SD, Bare Knuckle, whatever) says some shit like "Really clear response across all frequencies, you can really hear all the notes and definitions, and they work great with pedals for that tight modern attack!"
> 
> All buzzwords lol



Ibanez QM pickups -
look we tried our best. they make noises. you'll probably want to replace these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> it's basically wenge. They must have gotten a fire sale price on a lot of this stuff. It's not any cheaper then wenge.



It grows more local to the factories. So it's easier to source for production. Shorter distance to travel and less oversight.


----------



## Matt08642

diagrammatiks said:


> Ibanez QM pickups -
> look we tried our best. they make noises. you'll probably want to replace these.



Suit yourself haha, QM and DiMarzio/IBZ pickups sound great to me, really nail the whole 80s rock thing


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Boojakki said:


>



That intro


----------



## Andromalia

MegaTones said:


> When are we going to admit that this is just marketing speak? I genuinely think every brand describes every single one of their "modern" pickups the same way.



Well, it's the same as "this piece of equipment will serve you in the studio, live, in your bedroom and while you're taking a dump".


----------



## possumkiller

Prestige 7 string AZ needs to happen by summer NAMM.


----------



## BigViolin

I just want to know how they can get the multiscale thing right on an acoustic but not on the electrics.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Matt08642 said:


> Suit yourself haha, QM and DiMarzio/IBZ pickups sound great to me, really nail the whole 80s rock thing



I had an RG685 with the QMs and they were a tad dark but they were good pups.


----------



## possumkiller

Also wish they would do a version of the HSS 22 fret AZ without that hideous pickguard.


----------



## diagrammatiks

BigViolin said:


> I just want to know how they can get the multiscale thing right on an acoustic but not on the electrics.



probably run by different departments. japanese companies like to do that.

actually probably all companies?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BigViolin said:


> I just want to know how they can get the multiscale thing right on an acoustic but not on the electrics.



Different use case. 

Most acoustic players stick to the area above the 12th fret, and usually keep within the first 7 frets. So they made that area closer to more traditional guitars. 

The electrics they were trying to split the difference between those that play predominantly lead and those who play predominantly rhythm. For better or worse.


----------



## Boojakki




----------



## possumkiller

Really wish the 22 fret version didn't have that fugly ass pickguard...

Like a Tom Quail model in the ice blue would be badass.


----------



## Boojakki

It's the start of a new line, so give it time. There will be much more variants later on (in years to come, there's no pressure to buy right now...) I strongly believe.


----------



## Andromalia

If they don't cancel it in 8 months.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

possumkiller said:


> Really wish the 22 fret version didn't have that fugly ass pickguard...
> 
> Like a Tom Quail model in the ice blue would be badass.




There will be a lot more options coming. I am fairly certain these will sell very well. I think the timing is good with what is popular currently. Their versatility will no doubt lead to them popping up in all different genres. I think Ibanez did a great job with the design and features. I went ahead and ordered one myself. From what I am told they are already doing well on preorders.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

For me, AZ line would greatly benefit from black hardware. It could look more classy and more expensive that way. Chrome hardware looks cheap here.


----------



## odibrom

@Wolfhorsky I think the exact opposite, the black hardware looks cheap and chrome is classic...


----------



## possumkiller

No way. It needs gold hardware, black cherry quilt top and abalone everywhere.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> For me, AZ line would greatly benefit from black hardware. It could look more classy and more expensive that way. Chrome hardware looks cheap here.



Doesn't really fit the neo-traditional anesthetic.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't really fit the neo-traditional anesthetic.


So that means that i'm not neo-traditional ;-) My bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> So that means that i'm not neo-traditional ;-) My bad.



You might not be, but these guitars are and that's the market thier aimed at.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> You might not be, but these guitars are and that's the market thier aimed at.


I get it. I just wrote my opinion. For me they look cheap. Well, most of AZ series. Martin’s sig looks the best imho. The rest of AZs are meh for me.
And one more thing: they use mambo-jumbo baked maple while other companies use carbon fiber . My SLX neck was set only once 4 years ago. During one party together with my buddies played it for 7 hours and it stayed in tune.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Wolfhorsky said:


> I get it. I just wrote my opinion. For me they look cheap. Well, most of AZ series. Martin’s sig looks the best imho. The rest of AZs are meh for me.
> And one more thing: they use mambo-jumbo baked maple while other companies use carbon fiber . My SLX neck was set only once 4 years ago. During one party together with my buddies played it for 7 hours and it stayed in tune.



I think the color of the hardware I prefer depends on the finish of the guitar. To me it looks cheap if it actually has cheap hardware...not the color. Also keep in mind the titanium parts in the bridge would need to be coated in whatever color and that could be pricy.

Carbon fiber is not a complete solution to neck stability. It helps but it isn't perfect. The concern is not if it can stay in tune in one place. It is not just how it holds tune either, it is the neck relief in general and some people are much more picky than others on their setups. The concern is more with the neck staying stable when changing climates. Things like moving it from a cold car to a warm venue or traveling from one continent to another. This type of heat treating is just another option. I will see how it compares to guitars I have with carbon fiber and titanium rods as well as regular roasted maple. Writing it off completely because it's a different method is silly.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I think the color of the hardware I prefer depends on the finish of the guitar. To me it looks cheap if it actually has cheap hardware...not the color. Also keep in mind the titanium parts in the bridge would need to be coated in whatever color and that could be pricy.
> 
> Carbon fiber is not a complete solution to neck stability. It helps but it isn't perfect. The concern is not if it can stay in tune in one place. It is not just how it holds tune either, it is the neck relief in general and some people are much more picky than others on their setups. The concern is more with the neck staying stable when changing climates. Things like moving it from a cold car to a warm venue or traveling from one continent to another. This type of heat treating is just another option. I will see how it compares to guitars I have with carbon fiber and titanium rods as well as regular roasted maple. Writing it off completely because it's a different method is silly.


To each its own. For me chrome hardware with bland design look generic. AZ line looks like entry level Indo guitars.
As carbon fiber vs baked maple goes: i totally get Your perspective. It is obvious that fiber reinforcement is not the cure for badly dried wood. I am very picky about my setup and i find myself tweaking neck reliefs in most of my guitars twice a year. In Poland we have -30 to +37 Celsius and big differences in moisture as well. My SLX Jackson was quite cheap and it is a workhorse. I set it up only once. It keeps in tune in cold car/hot venue scenarios. It has two carbon fiber rods and it is ntb construction. This is my perspective. I wonder if baked maple is an ultimate solution.


----------



## odibrom

possumkiller said:


> No way. It needs gold hardware, black cherry quilt top and abalone everywhere.



Gold hardware is pretentious and snob...


----------



## eightsixboy

Boojakki said:


>




I had to lol how Henning tried to justify the probable crap fretwork with it having a "low action". I bet a lot of these AZ premiums will have fret issues, just like the RG6 when they did the stainless on those.

I'm normally all for the prestige variant of premium models but with the prestige AZ, in that lame satin with no maple top is hard to justify at those prices. J Customs cost less in most instances.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Maybe these will be the first JEM Jrs. that aren't awful.


----------



## couverdure

This video makes me want an AZ even more.


----------



## SnowfaLL

I shouldn't care about these AZ models cause its basically exactly what my Carvin ST300 is (except neckthru/25") but damn they look nice. I wonder how the "S-Tech" roasted maple differs from normal too. I will pass at $1500+ but maybe if they go down in price over the years.. hm.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe these will be the first JEM Jrs. that aren't awful.



I doubt it, notice how the tremolo is cut off in the picture.


----------



## Hollowway

I wanna buy that pink Jem Jr. and swap out the neck for a maple board so bad I can taste it.


----------



## Lemonbaby

couverdure said:


> This video makes me want an AZ even more.



Oh man - I'm getting so allergic to all those marketing-BS-bingo videos these days. "Pushing the bondaries"... yeah right.


----------



## marcwormjim

He means you should full-screen it.


----------



## SDMFVan

Nita Sig



__ SDMFVan
__ Jan 25, 2018



Nita Strauss Signature Ibanez




Nita Strauss sig model. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gravy Train

SDMFVan said:


> Nita Sig
> 
> 
> 
> __ SDMFVan
> __ Jan 25, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Nita Strauss Signature Ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita Strauss sig model. Looks pretty cool.



Hot damn that Nita Strauss sig looks amazing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

SDMFVan said:


> Nita Sig
> 
> 
> 
> __ SDMFVan
> __ Jan 25, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Nita Strauss Signature Ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita Strauss sig model. Looks pretty cool.



I see an S. i like like like like like like like like like


----------



## Boojakki

Another MM w/ AZ demo, this time from Thomann... Gonna catch em all...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Another pic of the Strauss sig:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So an S5570 in a different color. Meh. 

She totally deserves a sig. though. Long overdue for sure.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> So an S5570 in a different color. Meh.
> 
> She totally deserves a sig. though. Long overdue for sure.



it's prettier then the egen. and nita is prettier then herman.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> it's prettier then the egen. and nita is prettier then herman.



Everything is prettier than the EGEN.


----------



## MickD7

Good on Nita, a well deserved sig model.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Is it going to be on the market? i'd totally play a Nina sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatiasTolkki said:


> Is it going to be on the market? i'd totally play a Nina sig.



Yeah, it's going to production.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's going to production.



Nice. Hope it's MIJ. T-Mac needs an Ibanez sig too while we're at it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nice. Hope it's MIJ. T-Mac needs an Ibanez sig too while we're at it.



Has he been active again since his illness?

I honestly haven't been following him. 

I'd only want him to get a sig. because it would force them to release an 8-string Edge.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

He has been touring recently, and he released a new album last year after he got better. 

He even says that he doesnt like 8 strings because it gets too close to bass territory. That's why his main guitars are 7 strings, but he uses the EZ7 for it, not the Lo pro 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Good to see him back touring. 

Last I saw he was using his flat black RG8 with trem.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nice. Hope it's MIJ. T-Mac needs an Ibanez sig too while we're at it.



It's hard to tell from the pics but the trem looks like an edge zero 2. If that's the case it won't be MIJ unfortunately. 

Either way about damn time Nita Strauss got a sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics but the trem looks like an edge zero 2. If that's the case it won't be MIJ unfortunately.
> 
> Either way about damn time Nita Strauss got a sig.



It's called the JIVA10, so it's probably going to be Premium/Indo.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd only want him to get a sig. because it would force them to release an 8-string Edge.



Don't play with my emotions like that. If they released an 8-string Edge I could die and go to heaven.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's called the JIVA10, so it's probably going to be Premium/Indo.



Yeah you're right. The model name should have been a dead giveaway.  

Still cool nonetheless. Looking forward to knowing the specs.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Her new signature Dimarzios sound REALLY cool, I'm ready to jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## cip 123

It'll be interesting to see specs, her LACS is a neck thru S very similar to that one she holds.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

cip 123 said:


> It'll be interesting to see specs, her LACS is a neck thru S very similar to that one she holds.



She said in a facebook interview:

Mahogany body, maple neck bolt on. 3 piece maple/purpleheart neck. Ebony fingerboard.

Neck and bridge humbuckers are new signature Dimarzio pups and a true velvet in the middle.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Killing it this year. 
Kiko200. Hsh rga


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> Killing it this year.
> Kiko200. Hsh rga



Oh shit. YUMMY.


----------



## Mathemagician

Kiko the last RGA samurai.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

That's the only RGA I've seen with a trem, let alone a lo pro. I think I need one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatiasTolkki said:


> That's the only RGA I've seen with a trem, let alone a lo pro. I think I need one.



There's the JBM, and before that the RGA220/420. They had some Indo ones as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everything is prettier than the EGEN.


*shudders* that horrible pistol grip upper horn


----------



## Leviathus

I wish they'd give the US the J. Custom RGAs, they're pretty sick. 

At least they have a production model out for the states now but its got that goofy ass switch on it.


----------



## Avedas

KnightBrolaire said:


> *shudders* that horrible pistol grip upper horn


I thought it was supposed to look like a dragon clawed it or something but I guess it's called a kung-fu grip lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Avedas said:


> I thought it was supposed to look like a dragon clawed it or something but I guess it's called a kung-fu grip lmao


gi-joes are the only thing I associate with kung fu grips lol


----------



## Mars_Br

It seems there's a new "standard" finish for the AZ (on the left) ? It's not the Quayle sig, and definitely my favourite AZ finish.


----------



## diagrammatiks

with the pick guard....
it's just a strat.
it's just a strat guys.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mars_Br said:


> It seems there's a new "standard" finish for the AZ (on the left) ? It's not the Quayle sig, and definitely my favourite AZ finish.



Limited edition Koa top.


----------



## Mars_Br

Gorgeous, probably expensive too...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mars_Br said:


> Gorgeous, probably expensive too...



Very. Laughably so. I have no idea what they're thinking.


----------



## Mars_Br

Too bad... There's definitely a market for a Suhrbanez Modern Satin at a decent price


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mars_Br said:


> Too bad... There's definitely a market for a Suhrbanez Modern Satin at a decent price



That would be the solid color models, which are pretty fair priced.


----------



## Siggevaio

Mars_Br said:


> It seems there's a new "standard" finish for the AZ (on the left) ? It's not the Quayle sig, and definitely my favourite AZ finish.


 http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/az2402knt.htm

A real looker that one.


----------



## Mars_Br

diagrammatiks said:


> with the pick guard....
> it's just a strat.
> it's just a strat guys.



Not just a strat... a SUPER STRAT  
With the pickguards it reminds me more of FGN guitar with Ocean Burst finish (which is a bit disturbing considering they might be coming from the same factory). 

http://www.guitarsrebellion.com/JOS-FM-M_OBT0.jpg?v=bcsfno5gstqa3tu


----------



## diagrammatiks

Mars_Br said:


> Not just a strat... a SUPER STRAT
> With the pickguards it reminds me more of FGN guitar with Ocean Burst finish (which is a bit disturbing considering they might be coming from the same factory).
> 
> http://www.guitarsrebellion.com/JOS-FM-M_OBT0.jpg?v=bcsfno5gstqa3tu



no man. they should use to make super strats...
they went full circle. a hss with a pick guard is just a strat.

open your eyes ya'll


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's a Strat with more modern specs. Old designs with new appointments, neo-traditional.

Nothing wrong with that. Suhr, Anderson, Thorn and many others have been doing it for a long time.


----------



## Sogradde

I was expecting a white JBM.


----------



## cardinal

diagrammatiks said:


> with the pick guard....
> it's just a strat.
> it's just a strat guys.



The humbucker and carved neck heel probably push it into Superstrat realm for me, but I’d consider consider almost anything deviation from SSS/nonlocking trem/square heel to be a Superstrat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Humbucker in bridge? Check.
At least a two point trem? Check.

Yeah, it's kind of a super Strat. At least it meets what I feel is the absolute bare minimum requirements. 

I ascribe to the belief that Eddie Van Halen pretty much invented the Super Strat, at least on a popular mainstream level and those were his first two big modifications to the Strat platform.


----------



## diagrammatiks

You guys have the humor of a bag of bricks

So I'm not too knowledgable about fgn guitars. Are they all made in Japan?

https://fgnusa.com/jos-fm-m-fbt.html

This guy is like 950 and other then the SS frets...kinda similar no?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Humbucker in bridge? Check.
> At least a two point trem? Check.
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of a super Strat. At least it meets what I feel is the absolute bare minimum requirements.
> 
> I ascribe to the belief that Eddie Van Halen pretty much invented the Super Strat, at least on a popular mainstream level and those were his first two big modifications to the Strat platform.


Yeah, more like modern-esque Strat than super-strat (because it lacks: FR, hot pickups, flat fretboard, fast and thin neck, pointy horns).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yeah, more like modern-esque Strat than super-strat (because it lacks: FR, hot pickups, flat fretboard, fast and thin neck, pointy horns).



What is an FR? A two point trem. The only thing that makes it special is the locking mechanism. But not all FRs lock. Kahlers don't lock at all.

These don't seem to be super low output pickups. BKP is known for having relatively low output pickups. 

A 12" radius isn't exactly vintage spec and the necks are comparable to most Super Strats on the market.

Would you consider a Charvel So-Cal a Super Strat?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> You guys have the humor of a bag of bricks
> 
> So I'm not too knowledgable about fgn guitars. Are they all made in Japan?
> 
> https://fgnusa.com/jos-fm-m-fbt.html
> 
> This guy is like 950 and other then the SS frets...kinda similar no?



No, their lower grade stuff is the same Jawa factory that pumps out the indo Ibanezes (lower grade=30-40,000 yen). Their MIJ stuff starts anywhere between 70,000-100,000.

EDIT:

That one in your link is a J-standard, which is MIJ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> You guys have the humor of a bag of bricks
> 
> So I'm not too knowledgable about fgn guitars. Are they all made in Japan?
> 
> https://fgnusa.com/jos-fm-m-fbt.html
> 
> This guy is like 950 and other then the SS frets...kinda similar no?



Similar in shape only.

No SS frets, plain maple neck, basswood body, etc. 

FGN has multiple quality tiers within thier Japanese manufacturing. These are kind of thier entry level MIJ models.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

MaxOfMetal said:


> Similar in shape only.
> 
> No SS frets, plain maple neck, basswood body, etc.
> 
> FGN has multiple quality tiers within thier Japanese manufacturing. These are kind of thier entry level MIJ models.



They used to have lower priced MIJ models, like entry level guitars (30-40k yen) but they moved manufacturing to Indonesia. They have a lot of good stuff MIJ though, but Ibanez releasing the AZs at the price point they did was to avoid stomping on FGN branded guitars I think.


----------



## Albake21

Sogradde said:


> I was expecting a white JBM.


Yeah I'm really surprised that didn't happen. What's even more surprising is that the JBM10 has been taking off of Ibanez' site.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Albake21 said:


> Yeah I'm really surprised that didn't happen. What's even more surprising is that the JBM10 has been taking off of Ibanez' site.



their display from namm just showed the japanese one and the indo seven.


----------



## Albake21

diagrammatiks said:


> their display from namm just showed the japanese one and the indo seven.


The white one or the black?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Tried the new AZ's, unplugged. Felt really nice, very different for an Ibanez. Feels NOTHING like a Suhr despite their looks. Thicker, full neck, great satin finish on the back, very responsive and resonant. I think these are going to be huge.


----------



## JoeyBTL

whatupitsjoe said:


> Tried the new AZ's, unplugged. Felt really nice, very different for an Ibanez. Feels NOTHING like a Suhr despite their looks. Thicker, full neck, great satin finish on the back, very responsive and resonant. I think these are going to be huge.



Nothing like a Suhr as in quality? Or just overall shape/neck?


----------



## beerandbeards

Which of AZs did you get to try?


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm super psyched about the AZ models. Has the pricing been announced? I haven't seen anything in this thread about it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MSUspartans777 said:


> I'm super psyched about the AZ models. Has the pricing been announced? I haven't seen anything in this thread about it



http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/2018.htm


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

$1500 more for a koa top


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> What is an FR? A two point trem. The only thing that makes it special is the locking mechanism. But not all FRs lock. Kahlers don't lock at all.
> 
> These don't seem to be super low output pickups. BKP is known for having relatively low output pickups.
> 
> A 12" radius isn't exactly vintage spec and the necks are comparable to most Super Strats on the market.
> 
> Would you consider a Charvel So-Cal a Super Strat?


Points well made. Charvel So-Cal is hot rodded Strat to be precise ;-)
So the consensus is tha AZ is softcore superstrat ;-)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheRileyOBrien said:


> $1500 more for a koa top



Yeah, that's just stupid pricing. 

They're charging more than Kiesel!


----------



## odibrom

Don't forget the abalone inlays... those are expensive...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Man the Nita Strauss jiva is 2k for an Indonesian guitar. 

She’s pretty cool, but unless they are increasing the price of the prestige s they might sell 10 of these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> Man the Nita Strauss jiva is 2k for an Indonesian guitar.
> 
> She’s pretty cool, but unless they are increasing the price of the prestige s they might sell 10 of these.



That's the MSRP. The MAP will be around $1500, maybe a bit less.

The KIKO10 went for the same price and sold fairly well, so there is precedent.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the MSRP. The MAP will be around $1500, maybe a bit less.
> 
> The KIKO10 went for the same price and sold fairly well, so there is precedent.



If it’s 1500 that’s fine. I thought they were gonna street at 2k.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> If it’s 1500 that’s fine. I thought they were gonna street at 2k.



if it was street 2k for that, I'd go to the hoshino head office here in Nagoya and slap some bitches upside their heads.


----------



## r33per

What about this thing?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

r33per said:


> What about this thing?




for a 30th anniversary, that price seems about right. I'd love one but no cash, and I'd rather just get a 540R HH


----------



## possumkiller

MatiasTolkki said:


> if it was street 2k for that, I'd go to the hoshino head office here in Nagoya and slap some bitches upside their heads.


You should anyway.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

possumkiller said:


> You should anyway.



Nah, they gave me EXACTLY what I wanted in the 550RF, so I can't complain. This year's offerings are the best they've been in years imo.


----------



## diagrammatiks

this year has been pretty good. the one thing I want is probably never going to happen. But everything else is pretty good. 

that kiko sig is probably gonna be 3k street though.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> this year has been pretty good. the one thing I want is probably never going to happen. But everything else is pretty good.
> 
> that kiko sig is probably gonna be 3k street though.



The original Kiko was like 240,000 yen street so I expect about the same for this one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

MatiasTolkki said:


> The original Kiko was like 240,000 yen street so I expect about the same for this one.



everyone keeps asking for a prestige rga...but they are all sigs or 3k. and everyone is sad.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

diagrammatiks said:


> everyone keeps asking for a prestige rga...but they are all sigs or 3k. and everyone is sad.



There are quite a few used over here, but they all have rosewood fingerboards and are hardtail :/


----------



## possumkiller

MatiasTolkki said:


> Nah, they gave me EXACTLY what I wanted in the 550RF, so I can't complain. This year's offerings are the best they've been in years imo.


They need to be slapped every single day until the RG7 550 is released.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

possumkiller said:


> They need to be slapped every single day until the RG7 550 is released.



Just talk to Uncle Ben eller


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Damn, i saw a vid from Namm with that purple neon color on rg550. Instant GAS although i hate that pickguard. Oh well, i will probably swap for clear one.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Wolfhorsky said:


> Damn, i saw a vid from Namm with that purple neon color on rg550. Instant GAS although i hate that pickguard. Oh well, i will probably swap for clear one.



purple neon is an awesome color


----------



## possumkiller

MatiasTolkki said:


> Just talk to Uncle Ben eller


Who is this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> Damn, i saw a vid from Namm with that purple neon color on rg550. Instant GAS although i hate that pickguard. Oh well, i will probably swap for clear one.



Pray it looks better under the guard than most originals, and even some more recent stuff.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pray it looks better under the guard than most originals, and even some more recent stuff.


Yeah, i know... i saw cool black matte pickguard made from anodized aluminium. I wonder how it feels.


----------



## possumkiller

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yeah, i know... i saw cool black matte pickguard made from anodized aluminium. I wonder how it feels.


I've had one made for a V before. Aluminum pickguards are nice.


----------



## Hollowway

possumkiller said:


> Who is this?


Ben Eller


----------



## possumkiller

Hollowway said:


> Ben Eller


Ahh. I'd rather Ibanez just make a production model.


----------



## Hollowway

Same. I’d be all over most Ibby designs if they came in more than 6 strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Same. I’d be all over most Ibby designs if they came in more than 6 strings.



I can only think of a small handful of Ibanez shapes that haven't at some point come in at least a 7. They used to be really good at that.


----------



## odibrom

Talman models haven't shown up in 7+ strings, nor have the Radius (AKA JS models) as far as I know. The only problem is the timing when that happens and our wealth...


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> Talman models haven't shown up in 7+ strings, nor have the Radius (AKA JS models) as far as I know. The only problem is the timing when that happens and our wealth...



Yeah, definitely. The timing - for me - is that I like a lot of these things now, and can afford them, but they don’t exist. And some of the super specific models I’d want (like the jem777 and the jem floral patterns) never showed up in a 7. Sometimes they just don’t do cool finishes or colors in the variations, as well. That’s why that orange RGD is so cool this year. That’s a great color, and it’s on a 7!


----------



## odibrom

That sparkling orange RGD is one guitar I'd like to peal... no money though...


----------



## Deadpool_25

Trying to clean out some “extra” guitars but still couldn’t help ordering a white RG550. It was between that and the purple, but I think the white is a little more neutral/classy. At least it’ll give me a maple neck/trem guitar. Meh. Fucking GAS’ll get you.


----------



## Restarted

RGEW521FM









That is gorgeous. Roasted maple neck, macassar ebony fretboard, mahogany body and flame maple top, Dimarzio Tone Zone and Air Norton. Why can't Ibanez give us a Prestige like this?


----------



## Sogradde

Because hurr durr!
Probably the same reason why Ibanez is willing to use ebony fretboards in every line except prestige.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sogradde said:


> Because hurr durr!
> Probably the same reason why Ibanez is willing to use ebony fretboards in every line except prestige.



The Uppercut Prestige models have ebony boards.


----------



## Sogradde

That's one model (per line, granted) and it's almost twice as expensive as a normal guitar of that line. I like the ebony and stainless steel frets but I dislike the matte black finish, chrome hardware, BKP pickups, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's easier to swap out pickups and hardware than frets and fretboards. They're also closer to about 25% more in price, which is mostly from the "upgrades" in specs. 

They can't make everyone happy, but they do use ebony. It's just not a guarantee you'll like everything else.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Guitar store just called and said my RFR 550 has come in! I emailed the store a few weeks ago asking when they were coming and if I could pre-order one.

NGD thread coming soon! I told myself a few years ago that I'd buy one in an instant in 2017 for the 30th anniversary (figured they'd re-release it). Better late than never


----------



## Deadpool_25

SilentKilla78 said:


> Guitar store just called and said my RFR 550 has come in! I emailed the store a few weeks ago asking when they were coming and if I could pre-order one.
> 
> NGD thread coming soon! I told myself a few years ago that I'd buy one in an instant in 2017 for the 30th anniversary (figured they'd re-release it). Better late than never



Nice! I preordered from Sweetwater but if I see it in stock somewhere else...lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, that's awesome too. If I didn't already have an SRH505F coming, I would've got one.


----------



## Ammusa

Restarted said:


> RGEW521FM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous. Roasted maple neck, macassar ebony fretboard, mahogany body and flame maple top, Dimarzio Tone Zone and Air Norton. Why can't Ibanez give us a Prestige like this?




Those knobs!!! Ugly as hell


----------



## Restarted

Ammusa said:


> Those knobs!!! Ugly as hell


Can't complain about that when I could just replace them for $10 in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Ammusa said:


> Those knobs!!! Ugly as hell


They look like nipples


----------



## LewisW

Has anyone bought an AZ yet? Looking forward to seeing some real pics of some as opposed to marketing ones.


----------



## possumkiller

Yes. I'm on the fence now looking at either the AZ, Schecter USA Sunset, or a Lepsky S model.


----------



## nyxzz

the AZ is starting to haunt my dreams, if there are positive NGD's on this one I might have to sell some stuff and get one :X


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LewisW said:


> Has anyone bought an AZ yet? Looking forward to seeing some real pics of some as opposed to marketing ones.



I didn't buy one, but I got to play 3 of the premium models; the sunburst HSS, and 2 HH models. All three played great and I'm quite impressed with the Duncan Hyperions. The neck has the right amount of girth, sort of hybrid with a Charvel Pro Mod meets a vintage strat. 

What surprised me was that I ended up liking the HSS model the most. The other 2 played great, but perhaps I'm a little weary with 2H guitars (maybe because I have many of them). I was also slightly disappointed in the espresso burst not looking as good to me up close. And I've also come to a realization that I hate gradation finishes: they only look great upright, but I hate the look when the guitar is horizontal. But that's me. 

So yeah, they're solid guitars. The HSS in particular made me rethink my purchase plans, because it's now haunting my GAS dreams.


----------



## LewisW

From some of the demos the HSS 4th position (H/S) sounds really tele like, they just seem so versatile so im really intrigued. It just feels like they went a bit mad with the colour choices rather than some vintage vibe ones.. But no doubt a fiesta red/daphne/seafoam set (if done well) would probably sell pretty well.


----------



## -JeKo-

I tried an AZ Premium at a local shop. Really solid feeling guitar! The neck was pretty beefy, being a D-shape. Very similar to the Suhr GG Antique which I used to own.


----------



## eightsixboy

-JeKo- said:


> I tried an AZ Premium at a local shop. Really solid feeling guitar! The neck was pretty beefy, being a D-shape. Very similar to the Suhr GG Antique which I used to own.



The necks are very beefy, way more then what I was expecting. I was thinking wizard 3 but a tad thicker and rounder radius, but they are way more strat like then anything else, very AT1 style neck.

I tried the premiums as well, was disappointed that they are just a veneer, I thought they were actual flame maple tops, besides that, was pretty good. I'd rather spend the extra 700 and get the prestige version though, although yet to play one of those yet.


----------



## Vyn

Restarted said:


> RGEW521FM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous. Roasted maple neck, macassar ebony fretboard, mahogany body and flame maple top, Dimarzio Tone Zone and Air Norton. Why can't Ibanez give us a Prestige like this?



This is in stock at my local. If anyone is interested I can go check it out and let people know what the quality is like.


----------



## eightsixboy

Vyn said:


> This is in stock at my local. If anyone is interested I can go check it out and let people know what the quality is like.



I've checked out the brother of this model, felt extremely cheap. As I mentioned in the other thread, it had dirt and crap all over the pups and natural binding, the pups with somehow wonky and misaligned, the bridge is very cheap considering its the same price as the old premium RG721, and yes those knobs are terrible, both feel and looks wise.

I had a RG421AHM last year and for the money (half the price) that was a much better guitar, same bridge and neck profile, just no dimarzio's or ebony board.

I only took one pic of that guitar but I can probably take more later in the week if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

LewisW said:


> Has anyone bought an AZ yet? Looking forward to seeing some real pics of some as opposed to marketing ones.



Mine will probably be delivered the first week of March.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Vyn said:


> This is in stock at my local. If anyone is interested I can go check it out and let people know what the quality is like.



I tried this on the weekend. It's merely a standard model but with upgraded specs (dimarzios, fancy top). What struck me is that a premium RG721 just happens to be right next to it, but the store was selling it for a fraction cheaper. The 721 was the superior guitar overall (better built and sound), and I would have honestly gone for that instead.


----------



## Mars_Br

I litterally just did that on saturday. Both guitar were side by side, and the 521 felt really cheaper than the RG721 in terms of fretwork. 
Needless to say, I bought the "old" 721


----------



## Vyn

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I tried this on the weekend. It's merely a standard model but with upgraded specs (dimarzios, fancy top). What struck me is that a premium RG721 just happens to be right next to it, but the store was selling it for a fraction cheaper. The 721 was the superior guitar overall (better built and sound), and I would have honestly gone for that instead.



I'll be honest, I tried it today. Not worth the price IMO, pretty disappointed


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Mars_Br said:


> I litterally just did that on saturday. Both guitar were side by side, and the 521 felt really cheaper than the RG721 in terms of fretwork.
> Needless to say, I bought the "old" 721



The MIJ 521?


----------



## Mars_Br

Sorry for the mistake, I was talking about the one in the picture, the RGEW521ZC. Not an MIJ, AT ALL


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Mars_Br said:


> Sorry for the mistake, I was talking about the one in the picture, the RGEW521ZC. Not an MIJ, AT ALL



Oh my bad lol


----------



## goobaba

I really wish the AZ HSS guitars had a no pickguard option.


----------



## couverdure

goobaba said:


> I really wish the AZ HSS guitars had a no pickguard option.


There's the Tom Quayle model.





Your mileage may vary on the colors because it might look too brown for you.


----------



## goobaba

couverdure said:


> There's the Tom Quayle model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mileage may vary on the colors because it might look too brown for you.



Oh damn! That is awesome albeit too brown.

Why is it that Ibanez, more so than any company, cannot offer the exact specs that I want! If the body was painted this would be perfect.


----------



## nyxzz

Does anyone know if there is anything special about the AZ switching? I could’ve sworn I heard it was more than just a coil tap and more similar to the PRS 408 switching in that there isn’t a large volume disparity, though I can’t seem to verify any details and might have made this up in my mind because I want it to be true


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

nyxzz said:


> Does anyone know if there is anything special about the AZ switching? I could’ve sworn I heard it was more than just a coil tap and more similar to the PRS 408 switching in that there isn’t a large volume disparity, though I can’t seem to verify any details and might have made this up in my mind because I want it to be true



It's more or less what you described. There's not much if not any volume disparity when switching pickups.


----------



## nyxzz

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's more or less what you described. There's not much if not any volume disparity when switching pickups.



This is simultaneously what I did and did not want to hear, thank you sir


----------



## Arkon

Has anybody had a change to try the RGRT621DPB?


----------



## Glades

Maybe next winter NAMM we'll get a 7-string AZ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Glades said:


> Maybe next winter NAMM we'll get a 7-string AZ? :fingerscrossed:



Doubt that, considering the market they want to tackle with the AZs. Does Suhr or Tom Anderson makes 7s? I honestly don't know, because if they do, maybe you'll see an AZ7, but if not, I doubt it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MatiasTolkki said:


> Doubt that, considering the market they want to tackle with the AZs. Does Suhr or Tom Anderson makes 7s? I honestly don't know, because if they do, maybe you'll see an AZ7, but if not, I doubt it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Thanks man, I honestly know nothing about TA or Suhr so I wasnt sure about that. Guess that means if the AZ sales are up there, we might see an AZ7


----------



## Leviathus

That Anderson is sick.

An AZ7 would be cool, but i'd rather Ibanez just come out with a fresh UV.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> That Anderson is sick.
> 
> An AZ7 would be cool, but i'd rather Ibanez just come out with a fresh UV.



I think we need a new MIJ Green dot...


----------



## Leviathus

UV7+new color+baked maple+pyramids is what i'm crossing my fingers for. I would accept a green dot reissue but it has to have the square heel though.

Or dare i say non-swirled UV77 (time for flower cloth perhaps?)...


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> UV7+new color+baked maple+pyramids is what i'm crossing my fingers for. I would accept a green dot reissue but it has to have the square heel though.
> 
> Or dare i say non-swirled UV77 (time for flower cloth perhaps?)...



UV77FP? Hell I'd try a 7 string again if they did that.


----------



## metalstrike

MatiasTolkki said:


> I think we need a new MIJ Green dot...


I’d LOVE that!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

metalstrike said:


> I’d LOVE that!



I would too. MIJ Green dots in Japan have almost disappeared on the used market, when they used to be all over the place, and when they pop up now, they are almost double what they used to cost. A new MIJ green dot would relieve that pressure because the Indos sure as hell didn't do shit.


----------



## Sogradde

So, I went all the way back to find this thread only to tell you that the RGA J-customs now come in pink as well.







My GAS is officially off the charts.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Sogradde said:


> So, I went all the way back to find this thread only to tell you that the RGA J-customs now come in pink as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GAS is officially off the charts.



I saw this in person a couple weeks ago at Ishibashi. The pink is a little darker than in these pictures but it's definitely one sexy beast.


----------



## Lukhas

Sogradde said:


> So, I went all the way back to find this thread only to tell you that the RGA J-customs now come in pink as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GAS is officially off the charts.


I wish I hadn't seen this. I wish I hadn't seen that as well!


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## lurè

Lukhas said:


> I wish I hadn't seen this. I wish I hadn't seen that as well!



Perfect with those outfits:


----------



## Lukhas

lurè said:


> Perfect with those outfits:
> 
> View attachment 63738
> View attachment 63739


Almost sure there's a Japanese band that will have themed clothing like that. 


MaxOfMetal said:


>


Sorry to make your moderating job harder than it should be.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can you imagine if LACS used DCGL for its "prototype" outlet?


----------



## Sogradde

MatiasTolkki said:


> I saw this in person a couple weeks ago at Ishibashi. The pink is a little darker than in these pictures but it's definitely one sexy beast.


I usually don't like satin finishes on figured maple since it takes out the 3D effect and makes it look like a cheap photoprint imho but that pink is dope.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Sogradde said:


> I usually don't like satin finishes on figured maple since it takes out the 3D effect and makes it look like a cheap photoprint imho but that pink is dope.



It looked like gloss to me dude. I've never seen Ibanez do satin on JCs like that before.


----------



## couverdure

Those look so similar to the RGs the dudes from Avatar use, who also have an attire-based gimmick.











The906 said:


> Can you imagine if LACS used DCGL for its "prototype" outlet?


If it's like the RG6CSD1/RG7CSD1 they did back in 2000, it's possible that they could do something like that, but Ibanez seem to only make special finishes for exclusive markets (mostly Japan) most of the time and some end up becoming released worldwide, like a few of the Uppercut models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

couverdure said:


> If it's like the RG6CSD1/RG7CSD1 they did back in 2000, it's possible that they could do something like that, but Ibanez seem to only make special finishes for exclusive markets (mostly Japan) most of the time and some end up becoming released worldwide, like a few of the Uppercut models.



Most of the really interesting Ibanez models you see in Japan, especially J.Customs, are store spec'd runs, just like a few US based shops have been doing with Prestige models recently like Axe Palace, Ibanez Rules and Killerburst.


----------



## Metropolis

Tree of life inlays in other guitars than JEM's


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Metropolis said:


> Tree of life inlays in other guitars than JEM's



I wish Ibanez would drop the vine/tree part and just leave the leaves on the traditional frets (3,5,7, etc.). Would look so much better and less busy.


----------



## Vyn

TheShreddinHand said:


> I wish Ibanez would drop the vine/tree part and just leave the leaves on the traditional frets (3,5,7, etc.). Would look so much better and less busy.



Would also bring the price down. I know CNC'ing has made inlays cheaper to do but the cost of doing a Tree must still be nuts.


----------



## Leviathus

I always liked the vine of trees on a j. custom...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Would also bring the price down. I know CNC'ing has made inlays cheaper to do but the cost of doing a Tree must still be nuts.



Not really.

They've done numerous JCs without the TOL and they're usually not all that much cheaper. The cheapest JCs have always been those with plain finishes and no tops. 

I'd love to see a "stripped down" JC, but I doubt they'd do that. Something about the "prestige" of making them gaudy as all hell.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Leviathus said:


> I always liked the vine of trees on a j. custom...



Lots of guys seemingly don't notice that it's a different vine.
The JEM vine I actually really dislike, but the J. Custom vine is eternal GAS fuel. When it starts to get into the body and all that, I dunno, but the vine on the neck imo looks classy as hell.


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Lots of guys seemingly don't notice that it's a different vine.
> The JEM vine I actually really dislike, but the J. Custom vine is eternal GAS fuel. When it starts to get into the body and all that, I dunno, but the vine on the neck imo looks classy as hell.




I actually preffer the Jem vine, its more "simple". The J.Custom one seems too over the top. Like they added too much stuff just so it could be different to the Jem ones

I would still take the J.Custom vine 129891264912681 times over the center big dots


----------



## possumkiller

IdI rather have side dots or blank fretboards on a J Custom.


----------



## Vyn

They are now officially promoting this garbage on the website:


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

_Very_ similar to the Kiesel Racetrack Port-O-Potty finish.


----------



## eggy in a bready

my nightmares are fueled by teal-burl


----------



## Vyn

I find it appropriate that Teal Burl shares its acronym TB with tuberculosis.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> They are now officially promoting this garbage on the website:





Yeah, we’ve had that one over here since winter NAMM. Seems they're dead set on bringing the bargain basement burl with garbage burst to the Premiums in full force.


----------



## A-Branger

same with the premium basses. Specially here in Australia that we only get the 5% of finishes offered in the Us, we still got that stupid vomit blue burst


----------



## couverdure

I don't see anything offensive about that, at least compared to the RG6PFGMLTD, which has a more obnoxious finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Man, that burst is so bad that Kiesel is trying to copy it as we speak.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The store I frequent and I call it the Ninja Turtle finish.  Chuck on a Gruv Gear with either the 4 colors of choice and you're set. 

And regarding the burl premiums, I thought I was going to hate them, until Ibanez gave me one with not much burl going on. 






Meanwhile, Japan gets this sweet prestige AZ:


----------



## TGN

That AZ looks great. Where did you find it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Japan gets this sweet prestige AZ:



I like this more than the Koa one, but still, that extra $1k for the top is ridiculous and they know it.

And they'll wonder why the AZ never caught on like they hoped...


----------



## Avedas

TGN said:


> That AZ looks great. Where did you find it?


https://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/596329


Dude that thing's expensive as fuck. It's nice but it's not 380k nice.

It will definitely sell though.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was about to eat breakfast after I was done on this site...then I got into this thread and saw those bursts. Guess I didn't need those Frosted Flakes so badly after all.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like this more than the Koa one, but still, that extra $1k for the top is ridiculous and they know it.
> 
> And they'll wonder why the AZ never caught on like they hoped...


Seriously... I said this from the start. The AZ line was a pretty solid idea, but the prices are the exact reason why we don't see many being sold. At least I sure don't see any out in the wild.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, we’ve had that one over here since winter NAMM. Seems they're dead set on bringing the bargain basement burl with garbage burst to the Premiums in full force.



Which is really a major shame, since I'm super excited about that guitar otherwise. Although I suppose I'm always excited for more sabers.
I just wish they did a better job with the finishes. I like burl, and I like blue, but they just aren't bringing them together very well at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Seriously... I said this from the start. The AZ line was a pretty solid idea, but the prices are the exact reason why we don't see many being sold. At least I sure don't see any out in the wild.



The regular Prestige AZs seem to be doing well from what I've heard and seen. 

It's these "exotic" wood models that are kind of silly.

I don't think $2k is too much for them. Especially considering the price hike Suhr made recently, and the promise of a more basic USA Govan model from Charvel not coming to fruition. Still about 25% to 35% cheaper than other similar options when spec'd similarly, if possible even.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> The regular Prestige AZs seem to be doing well from what I've heard and seen.
> 
> It's these "exotic" wood models that are kind of silly.
> 
> I don't think $2k is too much for them. Especially considering the price hike Suhr made recently, and the promise of a more basic USA Govan model from Charvel not coming to fruition. Still about 25% to 35% cheaper than other similar options when spec'd similarly, if possible even.


Compared to other options, absolutely. But I just find it hard to swallow a $2k Prestige model especially the price of the Premium models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Compared to other options, absolutely. But I just find it hard to swallow a $2k Prestige model especially the price of the Premium models.



That's fair. Everyone has thier comfort zone.

I think an additional ~$500 over a more "traditional" RG or the same price as a Saber for a bunch of features not seen in the rest of the lineup isn't too bad, especially considering you can get one even cheaper from Rich if you don't mind going the "inspection only" route. 

Then again, these are basically one string and locking trem away from my Suhr M7s, so they speak to me more than others for sure.


----------



## jephjacques

I really like those AZs, ESPECIALLY since Suhr just raised their prices to truly ridiculous levels.


----------



## Glades

Albake21 said:


> Compared to other options, absolutely. But I just find it hard to swallow a $2k Prestige model especially the price of the Premium models.



I think there is a market for $2k prestige AZ models. But these models need to deliver almost Suhr-ish quality and features at a Fender Professional level (which are around $2k). At that price point, it would be a no-brainer to pickup a loaded AZ, vs a Strat Pro.


----------



## goobaba

With the new KM-7 MIK going for $1699, the $2k AZ prestige doesn't seem so crazy...


----------



## Restarted

goobaba said:


> With the new KM-7 MIK going for $1699, the $2k AZ prestige doesn't seem so crazy...


$1449 if you know where to get it, but I'd still take the $1699 KM7 over a $2k AZ.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I've liked my AZ. Even though I am selling it, it is still a pretty cool guitar. I kind of want the Prestige one but I cannot warrant paying that much. I'll just buy a couple of the upcoming Charvel DK24 2PT. I already have the gray one on preorder. Now to order the orange and pink!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

goobaba said:


> With the new KM-7 MIK going for $1699, the $2k AZ prestige doesn't seem so crazy...


 Yeahhhhhh that is ridiculous. You could legit go order a Drinkwater(formerly Oakland Axe Factory) for that and get something special. He just started doing micrastone tops!


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, that burst is so bad that Kiesel is trying to copy it as we speak.



Jeff will _reveal_ it with the claim that “certain Japanese” companies are ripping it off.


----------



## nyxzz

Are Prestige AZ's really not doing well or is there something wrong with production? they still seem impossible to get


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nyxzz said:


> Are Prestige AZ's really not doing well or is there something wrong with production? they still seem impossible to get



From what I understand they're selling consistently, but it's not like they're selling so well they're impossible to get, Ibanez was just fairly cautious about production numbers. Ibanez Rules has them in-stock and there's not any other dealer worth ordering from in the US.

What's surprising is how well the MIJ signature AZs and the limited exotic topped models are selling. 

I think it's way, way too early to call the AZ a success or failure. We probably won't know until we see what changes, if any, appear next year.

If we get more models, then it would be safe to say it's doing very well. If models get taken away, the opposite is true. If all we get is a color refresh or new pickups, it's in the middle of the road. Ibanez is fairly predictable as far as this stuff is concerned. They also tend to cut poorly selling models fairly quickly, so we should know in a some months what's up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I understand they're selling consistently, but it's not like they're selling so well they're impossible to get, Ibanez was just fairly cautious about production numbers. Ibanez Rules has them in-stock and there's not any other dealer worth ordering from in the US.
> 
> What's surprising is how well the MIJ signature AZs and the limited exotic topped models are selling.
> 
> I think it's way, way too early to call the AZ a success or failure. We probably won't know until we see what changes, if any, appear next year.
> 
> If we get more models, then it would be safe to say it's doing very well. If models get taken away, the opposite is true. If all we get is a color refresh or new pickups, it's in the middle of the road. Ibanez is fairly predictable as far as this stuff is concerned. They also tend to cut poorly selling models fairly quickly, so we should know in a some months what's up.


Interesting. That brings up a thought. Was the RG an instant hit back in the day or did it take a few years to sink in? I came into that game a few years into it but wasn't really paying attention to their popularity at the time. It was %100 popular with me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Interesting. That brings up a thought. Was the RG an instant hit back in the day or did it take a few years to sink in? I came into that game a few years into it but wasn't really paying attention to their popularity at the time. It was %100 popular with me.



The RG was a hit because it was the affordable version of the JEM. 

The 87' RG was the reboot of the Roadstar series. Specs were almost identical, but the more aggressive styling and Vai association really made it a star.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

*roadstar


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd like to try an AZ with a lo-pro 

No disrespect to the classic trem they come equipped with, just... I love lo-pros.


----------



## Vyn

couverdure said:


> I don't see anything offensive about that, at least compared to the RG6PFGMLTD, which has a more obnoxious finish.



There's one of those collecting dust at the local dealer. It's even worse looking in person.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> The store I frequent and I call it the Ninja Turtle finish.  Chuck on a Gruv Gear with either the 4 colors of choice and you're set.
> 
> And regarding the burl premiums, I thought I was going to hate them, until Ibanez gave me one with not much burl going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Japan gets this sweet prestige AZ:



See, that burl isn't so bad at all. I actually like that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Vyn said:


> There's one of those collecting dust at the local dealer. It's even worse looking in person.
> .



Baby Poop Storm Burst >> gloss black but i get it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

that japan prestige az is a limited run, not made in large numbers.


----------



## TGN

Would there be any chance of a j-custom AZ in the future?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Id pay the price for that japan exclusive if the headstock was reversed. Im digging vintage style reverse headstocks lately. 

Likely why i have deep buring tom anderson gas


----------



## MatiasTolkki

TGN said:


> Would there be any chance of a j-custom AZ in the future?



I seriously doubt it unless these things sell REALLY well.

However, I do know that the local stores are keeping some in stock, which tells me they are selling, even at the price point they are at.


----------



## odibrom

I've played an AZ2204F (the blue model) this week at the local shop and I... disliked the neck. I'm used to those slim RG and S neck profiles that the first thing I noticed when grabbing the AZ was its chunky fat neck. IMO it was a real deal breaker for me. Sound wise, I tested it with a Boss Katana 212 in the clean channel only. Tone wise, it worked well and the guitar's tones were pretty nice. I didn't had in memory what the mini switch really did to the pickup combos, but for the majority of the 9 different tones, it felt kind of home and did not surprise (I have a guitar with crazy wiring options that covers all of those in this guitar).

Frets were smaller but felt nice, action was nice and low, overall feel was nice, but not great due to my dislike of the neck profile. If it came out in a 7 string format I'd still not buy it. I also don't like straight (Fender style versus gibson/tilted) headstocks, but this is a thing of mine.


----------



## Millul

I def want to try one, and if I like it, probably wait for it to come out n the used market (I've already seen some discounts from a couple retailers here in Italy).

For me, it's a toss between this, a JP (much more widely available on the used market, of course), and Suhr (expensive..bl$$dy expensive in Europe, in any way, shape or form).


----------



## Allealex

Millul said:


> I def want to try one, and if I like it, probably wait for it to come out n the used market (I've already seen some discounts from a couple retailers here in Italy).
> 
> For me, it's a toss between this, a JP (much more widely available on the used market, of course), and Suhr (expensive..bl$$dy expensive in Europe, in any way, shape or form).



Actually, if you're interested in the used market, I think you should be able to find some S2, S3 or S4 Suhr in the 1500-1800 Euros area.. They surely aren't cheap, but you wouldn't pay much more than a used JP. If you're looking for a new one then you better start thinking if you really need two kidneys in your life 

P.S: I'm from Italy too, I feel your struggle bro


----------



## Millul

Allealex said:


> Actually, if you're interested in the used market, I think you should be able to find some S2, S3 or S4 Suhr in the 1500-1800 Euros area.. They surely aren't cheap, but you wouldn't pay much more than a used JP. If you're looking for a new one then you better start thinking if you really need two kidneys in your life
> 
> P.S: I'm from Italy too, I feel your struggle bro



Visto che tu se' di Lucca, vendimela te la Suhr! 
Unfortunately, almost all the ones I've seen until now on the used market still have a relatively high price (1800 to 2300 EU), which I'm currently not willing to pay.
New Suhr...?!?!? Not happening anytime soon, I fear


----------



## Mars_Br

As a french guy, I've got pretty much the same "issue". 
Ibanez AZ, Suhr or used JP6 ? 
I wasn't impressed by the AZ and Suhr is way too expensive (almost no used market in France). 
I found another solution : buy a used Vigier and put Suhr pickups on it


----------

